# 

## maciuspala

W dziale "pompy ciepła" jest post ile zuzyly pompy ciepła w miesiącu, więc przeszukałem ten dział i nie znalazłem tematu ile nasze instalacje wyprodukowały.
Więc zacznę pierwszy może się przyjmę może nie będzie odzewu.... 
Moja instalacja to 7,2 kWp na panelach mono. 
Od 8 września czyli przez 23 dni wyprodukowała 645kWh(pewnie dobije do 650 kWh do zachodu).
Więc :
Wrzesień 645kWh z 7,2kWp
90 kWh z 1 kWp.... 
Są chętni podzielić się takimi informacjami? Wg mapek na necie mój rejon to zysk nawet 1050-1100kWh z 1 kWp...

----------


## andrzeej

Ja mogę  się pochwalić  tylko jednym  dniem  :Smile:   (instalacja  jeszcze nie podłączona  więc co wyprodukowane poszło jako moje zużycie  ale  ciekawość  bala silniejsza)  instalacja 5.0  dziś uzyskała 25kwh.

----------


## kerad85

Wrzesień 2018:

Instalacja 5,51 kWp
Produkcja: 618 kWh
112,16 kWh z 1 kWp

----------


## Slak

Dzisiaj 32,8 kWh.

Instalacja 5,8 kWp
Produkcja: 696 kWh
120 kWh z 1 kWp

----------


## marcinbbb

Wrzesień 3,3kW na monokryształach 363,2kWh
110kWh z 1kWp
Jednak około 16:00 komin na domu przysłania już panele

----------


## Pan Kejk

Instalacja 7kWp, inwerter Pmax 6kW
Wrzesień: 859,68 kWh
Uzysk właściwy: 122,8kWh/kWp
Uzysk właściwy roczny do dzisiaj: 1059kWh/kWp

----------


## funky_koval

Instalacja 3.3kw dzisiaj pykło 3.3MWh za ten rok. Instalacja traci około 10% przez zacienienie po południu. Jak nic w tym roku zostaną pobite wszelkie rekordy produkcji.

----------


## Brunoxp

Instalacja 5,77 kWp (poli), Inwerter 4,6kW- połać (nachylona 35 st) skierowana idealnie na południe. Start od połowy stycznia, do dzisiaj wyprodukowała 5,92 MWh - to będzie dobry rok.

----------


## leniin

Istalacja od 05.07.18 do 21.10.18 wynik 3121 moc na dachu 6,4

----------


## zbigmaz01

Od 04.09.2018 nachylenie 22* idealnie  na południe , na dachu 5,44 i do dzisiaj 873

----------


## gogush

rok 2018 do dzisiaj : 6390.997kWh 
dla porownania 2017 : 5500.514kWh 

instalacja 6kW

----------


## Pan Kejk

> Instalacja 7kWp, inwerter Pmax 6kW
> Wrzesień: 859,68 kWh
> Uzysk właściwy: 122,8kWh/kWp
> Uzysk właściwy roczny do dzisiaj: 1059kWh/kWp


Końcówka października była beznadziejna, ale ostatniego dnia, rzutem na taśmę przebiliśmy uzysk marcowy.

Uzysk: 679 kWh
Uzysk właściwy roczny do dzisiaj: 1153kWh/kWp

----------


## Slak

> Dzisiaj 32,8 kWh.
> 
> Instalacja 5,8 kWp
> Produkcja: 696 kWh
> 120 kWh z 1 kWp


Instalacja 5,8 kWp
Dzisiaj 12,2 kWh.

Za październik:
Produkcja: 481 kWh

Uzysk roczny do 31.10.2018 - 5930 kWh.
Uzysk roczny właściwy 1022 kWh/1 kWp

----------


## kerad85

> Wrzesień 2018:
> 
> Instalacja 5,51 / 5,8 kWp
> Produkcja: 618 kWh
> 112,16 kWh z 1 kWp


Październik:
Instalacja 5,51 kWp
Produkcja: 478 kWh
86,75 kWh z 1 kWp

----------


## maciuspala

Październik
Instalacja 7,2 kWp
Produkcja: 651 kWh
90 kWh z 1 kWp

Jak na październik to produkcja wg mnie bardzo dobra..

----------


## leniin

Instalacja 6,4 kWp

Za październik:
Produkcja: 574 kWh

Uzysk roczny od 06.07.2018 do 31.10.18 - 3218 kWh.

----------


## Slak

> Instalacja 5,8 kWp
> 
> Za październik:
> Produkcja: 481 kWh
> 
> Uzysk roczny do 31.10.2018 - 5930 kWh.
> Uzysk roczny właściwy 1022 kWh/1 kWp


Za listopad:
Produkcja: 255 kWh

Uzysk roczny do 30.11.2018 - 6 185 kWh.
Uzysk roczny właściwy 1 066 kWh/kWp
Uzysk miesięczny właściwy 43,96 kWh/kWp

----------


## kerad85

Listopad:

Instalacja 5,80 kWp
Produkcja: 244 kWh
42,07 kWh z 1 kWp

----------


## leniin

Instalacja 6,4 kWp

Za listopad:
Produkcja: 318 kWh

----------


## andrzeej

Pierwszy pełny miesiąc za mną (szkoda że to listopad  a nie tegoroczny  maj - :Smile:  

Instalacja  5kwp
Uzysk  205kwh  
41kwh-z 1kwp

----------


## CityMatic

Zauważyłem coś  :wink: 


Dnia 29.09 instalacja przekroczyła uzysk 1020,75 kWh z 1 kWp.

----------


## krzychmalina

No cóż, 22 września minęło pół roku od uruchomienia mojej instalacji o mocy 7kwp na dachu od strony wschodniej, lekko skręconej na południe. 
Przez pół roku instalacja zrobiła 5 320 kwh. 
i tak:
- marzec 182kwh
- kwiecień 940kwh
- maj 763kwh
- czerwiec 1124kwh
- lipiec 875kwh
- sierpień 880kwh
- wrzesień 550kwh
zaoszczędziłem na ogrzanie pompą ciepła domu zimą około 4 300kwh....., minus 20 procent oczywiście. Na razie jestem MEGA zadowolony.

----------


## Bulik1975

No i zacząłem produkować u siebie. Pierwsze koty za płoty od dnia 25.09.2019r., instalacja 5,8 kWp, 2 x Solaredge 2,2 jednofazowe
Cały dzień pochmurny bez słońca i aż mnie zmartwiło:
25.09 - 4,46 kWh
26.09 - 13,26 kWh - zachmurzenie z przejaśnieniami
27.09 - 14,78 kWh - to samo
28.09 - 13,6 kWh - to samo
29.09 - 21,8 kWh - ładne słoneczko w niedzielę i trochę zachmurzeń ale produkcja tylko od 7 do 17:30 bo już sąsiad zasłonił swoim domem bo słoneczko juz było za nisko
Wydaje mi się że ta niedziela był bardzo udana, jak liczycie tą średnią na 1 kWp (dzielę uzysk na produkcję?)
A dzisiaj raczej zachmurzenie - wietrznie i co chwilę pojawia się słońce i od rana nieco ponad 7kWh

A miejscowość Tychy - dach płaski, instalacja na rusztowaniu, Azymut 180 stopni kąt pochylenia 25 stopni

----------


## JTKirk

> Sierpień=990,6kwh , czyli 145,2kwh z 1kwp (dach 45%, południe)


już chyba wiele nie dojdzie...
Wrzesień=777kwh, czyli 113,9kwh z 1kwp
produkcja zgodnie z oczekiwaniami...
od 5.05 w sumie 4556,3kwh

----------


## maciuspala

Wrzesień zakończony wynikiem 780 kWh co daje 108 kWh z 1 kWp, dla mnie rewelacja, nie spodzwalem się że przekroczy 700kWh a tu niespodzianka.

----------


## CityMatic

U mnie wrzesień zakończony wynikiem
z 3,6 kWp - 420,26 kWh ( 2019 rok 3685,48 kWh co ogólnie daje uzysk 1023,74 kWh z 1 kWp)

----------


## axel83

Gratuluje wam dobrej pogody  :smile:  
U mnie instalacja 2.24 kWp zrobiła 205 kWh czyli 91,5 kWh na 1 kWp.
W dobry dzień potrafi zrobić ok 14 kWh - we wrześniu były u mnie 3 słoneczne dni - a w ostatnie 5 dni wyprodukowałem łącznie 9kWh - kujawsko -pomorskie jest chyba najgorszym regionem do PV  :smile:

----------


## homeboy

U mnie wrzesień to 640 kWh z 5,49 kWp czyli 116,6 kWh/kWp. Przez cały miesiąc były trzy naprawdę słoneczne dni, czyli takie gdy słońce świeciło od rana do wieczora. W pozostałe dni zawsze mniej lub bardziej chowało się za chmury.

----------


## mibas

Wrzesień wyszedł dużo powyżej oczekiwań - wg modelu EU powinno być 411kWh, jest 553kWh, czyli 123,4kWh/kWp

----------


## krzychmalina

U mnie wrzesień fatalnie wyszedł 81KWH/1KWP
Najlepszy był czerwiec; 160KWH/1KWP

----------


## marcin225

U mnie w tym miesiącu 674,71 kWh co daje 96,18 kWh z 1 kWp . Jak na pogodę która była (raptem kilka dni słonecznych a większość to gęste chmury) to jestem w sumie zadowolony.

----------


## hincu

U mnie za wrzesien 96kWh z 1kWp

----------


## Adik50

Wrzesień   888kwh
sierpień    1460kwh
max pik       10,76kw
instalacja       9,92kw
 :cool:

----------


## surgi22

Wrzesień:
1. 1853 kWh   - czyli 90,8 kWh z 1kWp
2. 1434 kWh - czyli 95,8 kWh z 1kWp

----------


## CityMatic

A u mnie powoli, lecz skutecznie w październiku
Z  południowej instalacji trójfazowej 3,7 - 69,25 kWh


z  wschód-zachód instalacji jednofazowej 3,4 -  44,2 kWh

----------


## axel83

Jako, że dzisiejszy dzień jako jeden z nielicznych był prawie bezchmurny w całej Polsce to proszę was o podanie waszych wyników w przeliczeniu na 1 kWp instalacji, z podaniem województwa, słońce świeci coraz słabiej ( w Toruniu to max  ok 500W/m2) jestem ciekaw czy moje panele half cut Longi 320W faktycznie dają jakaś przewagę przy słabym oświetleniu.

*U mnie dziś: 4,75 kWh z 1kWp instalacji , około godziny 13 instalacja pracowała z 75% wydajnością,* ustawiona na południe, kąt dachu 39stopni, kujawsko pomorskie

----------


## CityMatic

> *U mnie dziś: 4,75 kWh z 1kWp instalacji , około godziny 13 instalacja pracowała z 75% wydajnością,* ustawiona na południe, kąt dachu 39stopni, kujawsko pomorskie


U mnie 4,55 kWh południe i 2,6kWh wschód/zachód z kWp. Lubelskie.

----------


## axel83

> U mnie 4,55 kWh południe i 2,6kWh wschód/zachód z kWp. Lubelskie.


A max wydajność? Jakie panele?

----------


## marcin225

U mnie 4,85 kwh z 1kwp. Ok 12.30. Wydajność 82%. Panele longi 305 full black.

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

U mnie 4,7 kWh z 1kWp.Panele Longi 305 full black. Dach na południe. W panelach 6,1 kWp. O 12.00 max produkcja 4,8 kW. W sobotę było równie slonecznie ale chłodniej to wyszło mi 5 kWh. Więcej falownik nie da rady

----------


## KUBAS777

Panowie a ja pytanie z innej beczki. Instalacja prawie 10 kW w 2 stringach (20 paneli na jednym  11 na drugim) przewód solarny wg umowy miał być 6mm2 a właśnie znajomy zobaczył ze zamontowali mi 4mm2. Jakie realne straty mogę z tego tytułu mieć? Odległość od paneli do falownika ok 12 metrów?

----------


## 1igor1

tutaj mozesz sobie policzyć http://www.instsani.pl/525/dobor-srednic-przewodow, ale raczej przy takiej ilości paneli nie ma to większego znaczenia bo napięcie jest wysokie

----------


## gawel

> U mnie są tak:
> Załącznik 438418Załącznik 438419
> 12 na południe , 6 na wschód i na zachód.
> Dach ma jeszcze parę wolnych powierzchni do rozmieszczenia ale jak na razie wystarczy


Bardzo dobrze i estetycznie to wygląda.

----------


## CityMatic

> Bardzo dobrze i estetycznie to wygląda.


A, dziękuję bardzo  :Lol: :
Starałem się, zrobić to w miarę symetrycznie.

----------


## bobrow

Hellouł,
a ja mam dzisiaj rekord :
0,85kWh
ale nieuzysku...może lepiej :antyuzysk...
Pzdr

PS
Czekam na lepsze dni..

----------


## gawel

> Hellouł,
> a ja mam dzisiaj rekord :
> 0,85kWh
> ale nieuzysku...może lepiej :antyuzysk...
> Pzdr
> 
> PS
> Czekam na lepsze dni..


Jesteś dzidzia ja miałem 0,20 kwh  :wink:

----------


## bobrow

> Jesteś dzidzia ja miałem 0,20 kwh


Dzięki-już otarłem oczka....

----------


## bobrow

Gaweł,
przy "naszych" kątach 10-15 st S będziemy najbardziej zyskiwać przy długich dniach...
"Jeszcze będzie przepięknie |
Jeszcze będzie normalnie" (Tilt)

----------


## NOMIS

U mnie dzisiaj 65 Wh - szok.

----------


## bobrow

> U mnie dzisiaj 65 Wh - szok.


Świetnie -gratuję.
U mnie niestety ,chałupa zasłania PV-taki "zgniły kompromis" o tej porze roku...
Albo trawinik ze stojakiem PV  -albo kostka i wiatka PV...
Ale jeszcze nie ma tragedii-poczekam pełny rok i zobaczymy co i jak...

----------


## tkaczor123

> Jesteś dzidzia ja miałem 0,20 kwh


Mogę Ciebie pocieszyć  dziś i jutro też nie "naprodukujesz".
Taki mamy klimat :wink:  :big tongue: 
Wesołych Świąt

----------


## gawel

> Dzięki-już otarłem oczka....


 :hug:

----------


## cuuube

Moje pierwsze  :Lol:

----------


## bpiter79

Gratulacje!!! Ja na razie tyle

----------


## hincu

80kwh z 4,96KW, czyli wychodzi 16kwh/1KW. Okolice Raszyna pod Warszawą.

----------


## gawel

> 80kwh z 4,96KW, czyli wychodzi 16kwh/1KW. Okolice Raszyna pod Warszawą.


a jakie nachylenie? Witam sąsiada zza trasy u mnie 51 kWh z podobnej instalacji ale nachylenie 11 st na południe

----------


## axel83

U mnie 55kWh z 2.24kWp o 20 % więcej niż w listopadzie... taką niestety mamy pogodę na północy Polski.
Co daje 24.5 kWh na 1 kWp instalacji

----------


## fotohobby

> 80kwh z 4,96KW, czyli wychodzi 16kwh/1KW. Okolice Raszyna pod Warszawą.


85kWh z 4,27kWp
Jeden string okresowo zacieniany przez kalenicę - i tak będzie do marca

----------


## jasiek71

66kWh z ładowarki, 60,67 kWh na wyjściu falownika czyli 28,2kWh / 25,92kWh z 1 kWp instalacji w grudniu...
Instalacja 2,34 kWp off gird...

----------


## FeelGood

Październik - 383kWh
Listopad - 104kWh
Grudzień - 116kWh

----------


## tamyja

> a czemu nie dasz trójfazowego ok 3,5 kW


 Wykonawca twierdzi, że trójfazowe  małej mocy (poniżej 4kw) mają mniejszą sprawność niż jednofazowe ale prosiłem go by rozeznał czy nie dałoby się jakiegoś trójfazowego ok 3,5 kw innej firmy, który miałby lepszą sprawność od Growatta.

----------


## 1igor1

> Wykonawca twierdzi, że trójfazowe  małej mocy (poniżej 4kw) mają mniejszą sprawność niż jednofazowe ale prosiłem go by rozeznał czy nie dałoby się jakiegoś trójfazowego ok 3,5 kw innej firmy, który miałby lepszą sprawność od Growatta.


przyda ci się https://www.tauron-dystrybucja.pl/-/...nia_do_nn.ashx
strona 10,

----------


## oloksyk

U mnie styczeń 25,2 kWh na 1 kWp

----------


## marcinbbb

Nie ma się czego spodziewać w styczniu. U mnie niewiele więcej 32kWh/kWp.
Dziś też jest piknie... jeden inwerter klepie 105W,  kolejne 2 robią dobre wrażenie  :wink:

----------


## mpalys

U mnie za styczeń 25.57kWh/kWp

----------


## marcinbbb

Jak widać są lepsze i gorsze miejscówki w Polsce ciekawe skąd jejst kolega który miał 38kWh/kWp. 
Moja lokalizacja to 15km od Kępna i 90km od Wrocka.

----------


## enermos

> Jak widać są lepsze i gorsze miejscówki w Polsce ciekawe skąd jejst kolega który miał 38kWh/kWp. 
> Moja lokalizacja to 15km od Kępna i 90km od Wrocka.


Jakby co to Kolega, który miał 50,75kWh/kWp jest z myślenic  :wink:  




> lepsze i gorsze


 tragiczne i wypaśne też są jak widać.

----------


## marcinbbb

Pamiętaj że w Hiszpanii mają po 3000h słońca w roku i porównując roczne uzyski Polski 1000kWh/kWp i Hiszpanii daje to 3000kWh/kWp. Wiec my to takie żuczki jesteśmy.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Pamiętaj że w Hiszpanii mają po 3000h słońca w roku i porównując roczne uzyski Polski 1000kWh/kWp i Hiszpanii daje to 3000kWh/kWp. Wiec my to takie żuczki jesteśmy.


PVGIS pokazuje jakoś koło 1600 a nie 3000 dla hiszpanii.

----------


## marcinbbb

W Alicante mówią że jest 3000h słońca.

----------


## d7d

> Pamiętaj że w Hiszpanii mają po 3000h słońca w roku i porównując roczne uzyski Polski 1000kWh/kWp i Hiszpanii daje to 3000kWh/kWp. Wiec my to takie żuczki jesteśmy.


3000 h słońca w Hiszpanii a ile jest w Polsce?
3000 h słońca nie daje produkcji 3000kWh/kWp co sugerujesz.

----------


## Wujor

> Jakby co to Kolega, który miał 50,75kWh/kWp jest z myślenic  
> 
>  tragiczne i wypaśne też są jak widać.


Tymczasem luty to jakiś listopad się robi....4 dni i średnia 4kwh....jak żyć, no jak żyć ?

----------


## bobrow

U mnie wczoraj była dzienna produkcja 0,63kWh...
A dzisiaj będzie chyba jeszcze "lepiej"....
Prawie noc i kupa śniegu na panelikach...
Ale to na szczęście tylko kawałek normalnej zimy ,to tylko anomalia pogodowa- i niebawem będzie wiosennie  :tongue:

----------


## Jastrząb

> W Alicante mówią że jest 3000h słońca.


Co daje w skali roku według pvgis  około 1600KWh produkcji. 1.5x wiecej niz PL. 
Powieszona na 2-osiowym trakerze 2300kWh
2600Kwh z kWp dostaniesz w pólnocnej afryce na trakerze.
3000 to chyba na orbicie.

----------


## Tomasz Mi

W Hiszpanii mają też dużo korzystniejszy rozkład nasłonecznienia. Bardziej u nich opłaca się magazynować energię w akumulatorach niż tak jak u nas w sieci.

----------


## Jastrząb

> W Hiszpanii mają też dużo korzystniejszy rozkład nasłonecznienia. Bardziej u nich opłaca się magazynować energię w akumulatorach niż tak jak u nas w sieci.


Dokładnie. PRodukcje z miesięcy letnich mają o 50% lepszą niż zimowych. 
U nas letnie to 500 -600% zimowych  ::-(: 
Magazynujesz na pare dni a nie pare miesięcy.

----------


## d7d

> W Hiszpanii mają też dużo korzystniejszy rozkład nasłonecznienia. Bardziej u nich opłaca się magazynować energię w akumulatorach niż tak jak u nas w sieci.


Dlaczego u nich bardziej opłaca się magazynować?
Czy w Hiszpanii też jest system magazynowania w sieci?

----------


## meczesiu

Fragment z odpowiedzią z internetu
"Średnie usłonecznienie, czyli liczba godzin słonecznych wynosi 1600 w ciągu roku. W Polsce wartość maksymalna usłonecznienia występuje w Gdyni i wynosi 1671 godzin/rok, a wartość minimalna występuje w Katowicach i jest równa 1234 godzin/rok."

----------


## d7d

Optymalne ustawienie paneli dla Gdyni to pochylenie 40 stopni i azymut -5 stopni, przy instalacji 1kWp prognozowana produkcja to 1.056kWh, w Katowicach to pochylenie 39 stopni i azymut -3 stopnie a produkcja to 1.075kWh.
W Katowicach mniej godzin słonecznych a większa produkcja.
W Poznaniu 1.084kWp, Barcelonie 1.637kWp, Aarhus 1.010kWp, Moskwa 1.330kWp.
https://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvg_tools/en/tools.html#TMY

----------


## enermos

> ...Moskwa 1.330kWp.
> https://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvg_tools/en/tools.html#TMY


Czy aby na pewno?

Ilekroć sprawdzam to nie wychodzi powyżej 1300 (koło 1100 mam). Zresztą jak spojrzeć na kolor to byłoby nielogiczne.

----------


## Stanowska

Nie miała baba problemu, to se założyła panele... 
Dzisiaj zrobiłam symulację zacienienia wg tej strony: http://www.findmyshadow.com
Z tego wyszło, że w miesiącach październik, list. grudz. stycz. lut. marz. będę miała częściowe zacienienie paneli w godzinach popołudniowych. Cień rzucany przez dom, tak równo od dołu w górę. Panele na budynku gospodarczym za domem. Żeby to zobrazować, mam taki układ na dachu :
[][][][][][][][][] - panele bez cienia
[][][][][][][] - panele zacieniane nieco później
[][][][][] = panele zacieniane najwcześniej
Będą dwa stringi - jeden z 9 panelami na samej górze dachu, a drugi niżej 7+5.
Mam takie pytanie - czy ten drugi string przy całkowitym zacienieniu przez budynek (ale takim zacienieniu przy ładnej pogodzie, nie przez chmury) będzie produkował prąd, a jeżeli tak, to ile mniej więcej procentowo w stosunku do mocy stringu? Potrafi ktoś to pi razy drzwi określić? 10, 20 30% ?

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie miała baba problemu, to se założyła panele... 
> Dzisiaj zrobiłam symulację zacienienia wg tej strony: http://www.findmyshadow.com
> Z tego wyszło, że w miesiącach październik, list. grudz. stycz. lut. marz. będę miała częściowe zacienienie paneli w godzinach popołudniowych. Cień rzucany przez dom, tak równo od dołu w górę. Panele na budynku gospodarczym za domem. Żeby to zobrazować, mam taki układ na dachu :
> [][][][][][][][][] - panele bez cienia
> [][][][][][][] - panele zacieniane nieco później
> [][][][][] = panele zacieniane najwcześniej
> Będą dwa stringi - jeden z 9 panelami na samej górze dachu, a drugi niżej 7+5.
> Mam takie pytanie - czy ten drugi string przy całkowitym zacienieniu przez budynek (ale takim zacienieniu przy ładnej pogodzie, nie przez chmury) będzie produkował prąd, a jeżeli tak, to ile mniej więcej procentowo w stosunku do mocy stringu? Potrafi ktoś to pi razy drzwi określić? 10, 20 30% ?


U mnie panel, który jest zacieniony przez cień budynku redukuje moc z ok 240W do 25-30W. 
Jeśli na niebie są białe obłoki, podświetlane przez słońce, to z 45W wyciągnie.

Mam trochę podobny układ do twojego - 8 paneli na dachu na wschód  (niezacienionych) i 6 paneli na gruncie na południe - po tych od końca października do początku marca w trakcie dnia przesuwa się cień mojego domu.
Jedyna różnica, że panele są wyposażone w optymalizatory, więc nawet, kiedy trzy na gruncie są zacienione i dają po 25-45W, to trzy oświetlone pracują z pełną, dla danych warunków mocą.
Taka różnica, że u mnie panele zasłaniane są w tym okresie od lewej do prawej i po jakimś czasie tak samo odsłaniane

----------


## Stanowska

Hmmm... czyli TYLKO 10% wydajności? Nie pocieszyłeś mnie.
Pytanie jest takie, jak duży wpływ mają na to optymalizatory?
Czy dwanaście zacienionych paneli bez optymalizacji podczas całkowitego zacienienia wyprodukuje tylko 10% mocy? No to chyba lekko wtopiłam z ta moją całą instalacją...

----------


## fotohobby

No cóż, optymalizatory nie pogarszają wydajności zacienionych paneli, umożliwiają tylko poprawną pracę niezacienionym.
Nie wiem, czy  "wtopiłaś"...
Po pieirwsze - mówisz, że to zacienienie popołudniowe, czyli zimą jest to i tak końcówka produkcji
Po drugie -  to w końcu tylko połowa instalacji
Po trzecie - dotyczny najsłabszyk miesięcy w roku

----------


## Stanowska

Wiem, wiem, wszystko wiem, ale i tak się martwię.
To zacienienie to jest jakieś 2 godziny straty dziennej, przez 5 najmniej produktywnych miesięcy w roku. Dużo i nie dużo, ale zawsze coś.
Tak to jest, jak się oszczędności na coś przeznaczy i tylko myslisz - warto było, nie warto. W te słoneczne dni to warto, a potem przychodzi deszczowy tydzień i chandra - nie warto.
Za tydzień instalacja paneli. pewnie mi się polepszy, jak już to wszystko wystartuje. Dobra, wystarczy na dzisiaj.

----------


## gawel

> Hmmm... czyli TYLKO 10% wydajności? Nie pocieszyłeś mnie.
> Pytanie jest takie, jak duży wpływ mają na to optymalizatory?
> Czy dwanaście zacienionych paneli bez optymalizacji podczas całkowitego zacienienia wyprodukuje tylko 10% mocy? No to chyba lekko wtopiłam z ta moją całą instalacją...


Optymalizator dąży do sprawności całego łańcucha który jest połączony szeregowo, czyli jeden słaby element osłabia całość a jego optymalizacja powoduje że wytwarza coś w rodzaju mostka czyli odłącza najsłabsze ogniwo aby całość jakoś działała generalnie jak ktoś ma jakieś placki cienia na dachu to lepiej olać dodatkowe pv, prosta instalacja bez bajerów=niższa cena i niezawodność.

----------


## 1igor1

> Wiem, wiem, wszystko wiem, ale i tak się martwię.
> To zacienienie to jest jakieś 2 godziny straty dziennej, przez 5 najmniej produktywnych miesięcy w roku. Dużo i nie dużo, ale zawsze coś.
> Tak to jest, jak się oszczędności na coś przeznaczy i tylko myslisz - warto było, nie warto. W te słoneczne dni to warto, a potem przychodzi deszczowy tydzień i chandra - nie warto.
> Za tydzień instalacja paneli. pewnie mi się polepszy, jak już to wszystko wystartuje. Dobra, wystarczy na dzisiaj.


Fotovoltaikę oceniaj w zakresie rocznym a nie dni, tygodni czy miesięcy, Bo nie raz w okresie letni fotowoltaika jest wstanie pociągnąć, i te 5 mc zimowych nie ma większego znaczenia, gdyż porządna produkcja to kwiecień -październik

----------


## lesiu681

> Czy to o to chodzi? https://home.solarman.cn


Dzięki, w międzyczasie znalazłem już apkę na komputer i telefon. O ile na komputerze lepsza według mnie jest stara wersja to już na telefon bardziej podchodzi mi nowsza wersja. Kojarzysz może w co trzeba się zaopatrzyć żeby aplikacja pokazywała zużycie bo jak widzę jest taka możliwość?

----------


## JTKirk

> Fotovoltaikę oceniaj w zakresie rocznym a nie dni, tygodni czy miesięcy, Bo nie raz w okresie letni fotowoltaika jest wstanie pociągnąć, i te 5 mc zimowych nie ma większego znaczenia, gdyż porządna produkcja to kwiecień -październik


ano nie ma...kiedyś jak analizowałem okres październik-luty, to dla 5/12 roku przypadało raptem około 18-19% produkcji rocznej.

----------


## kedlaw0

Teoretycznie z mojej instalacji na podstawie:
https://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvg_tools/en/tools.html
Rok 3400kWh a miesiącami wygląda następująco:
1-113
2-155
3-280
4-379
5-415
6-421
7-430
8-411
9-345
10-250
11-117
12-93

----------


## Stanowska

Nie działa link do strony z teoretycznym wyliczeniem.
Rozumiem, że rocznie z 3.3kW wyciągnąłeś 3.4kW - czyli SUPER!
Jak to się ma do wyliczeń z tej strony?

Albo się już pogubiłam i podałeś tylko teoretyczne wyliczenia ze strony. Praktycznych jeszcze nie masz?

----------


## gawel

> Nie działa link do strony z teoretycznym wyliczeniem.
> Rozumiem, że rocznie z 3.3kW wyciągnąłeś 3.4kW - czyli SUPER!
> Jak to się ma do wyliczeń z tej strony?


Waldek niczego jeszcze nie wyciągał z wyjątkiem nóg, bo ma instalację w sieci od kilku dni i napisał w czasie przyszłym o przewidywanych uzyskach.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Nie działa link do strony z teoretycznym wyliczeniem.
> Rozumiem, że rocznie z 3.3kW wyciągnąłeś 3.4kW - czyli SUPER!
> Jak to się ma do wyliczeń z tej strony?
> 
> Albo się już pogubiłam i podałeś tylko teoretyczne wyliczenia ze strony. Praktycznych jeszcze nie masz?


Z doświadczenia powiem Tobie że na początku będziesz sprawdzać wykresy codziennie,później raz na miesiąc po dwóch latach zapomnisz i od niechcenia sprawdzisz porównując lata.

----------


## marcinbbb

> napisał w czasie przyszłym o przewidywanych uzyskach.


Tydzień prąd kepie a pisze o rocznych uzyskach, co to się z ludźmi porobiło. Jakaś strona przewiduje ich zyski... ja bym instalację od razu zdjął i sprzedał 2 razy zarobie: Raz na zyskach które podaje strona a później raz jeszcze jak sprzedam instalację PV sOMsiadowi.
W Amber Gold i Getback też liczyli na niedziele a w sobotę było po ptakach. 

A dziś tak wieje że nie jedne może swojego dachu szukać, a ten wie że jemu nie zwieje! Podaj Pan cyferki na Totka na najbliższe losowanie i nie mam więcej pytań.

Po 5 latach zerkam tylko na rachunek za prąd ile zostało w magazynie.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Tydzień prąd kepie a pisze o rocznych uzyskach, co to się z ludźmi porobiło. Jakaś strona przewiduje ich zyski... ja bym instalację od razu zdjął i sprzedał 2 razy zarobie: Raz na zyskach które podaje strona a później raz jeszcze jak sprzedam instalację PV sOMsiadowi.
> W Amber Gold i Getback też liczyli na niedziele a w sobotę było po ptakach. 
> 
> A dziś tak wieje że nie jedne może swojego dachu szukać, a ten wie że jemu nie zwieje! Podaj Pan cyferki na Totka na najbliższe losowanie i nie mam więcej pytań.
> 
> Po 5 latach zerkam tylko na rachunek za prąd ile zostało w magazynie.


Niestety nie może bo wziął zapewne dofinansowanie z Mój prąd musiałby oddać 5 tysi. Dzisiejsze cyferki to 1 2 3 4 5 i wieje wiatr :tongue:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Niestety nie może bo wziął zapewne dofinansowanie z Mój prąd musiałby oddać 5 tysi. Dzisiejsze cyferki to 1 2 3 4 5 i wieje wiatr


Oj tam wziął 2, razy zyska to odda Państwu a w 500+ odbierze.
Ej jeszcze jedna cyferka bo mi tu wychodzi że 6 muszę podać a mam tylko 5. Dobrze że se przypomniałem bo bym przegroł.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Oj tam wziął 2, razy zyska to odda Państwu a w 500+ odbierze.
> Ej jeszcze jedna cyferka bo mi tu wychodzi że 6 muszę podać a mam tylko 5. Dobrze że se przypomniałem bo bym przegroł.


Ja gram w mini lotto :smile: .

----------


## kedlaw0

> Nie działa link do strony z teoretycznym wyliczeniem.
> Rozumiem, że rocznie z 3.3kW wyciągnąłeś 3.4kW - czyli SUPER!
> Jak to się ma do wyliczeń z tej strony?
> 
> Albo się już pogubiłam i podałeś tylko teoretyczne wyliczenia ze strony. Praktycznych jeszcze nie masz?


Link działa tylko musisz zaakceptować nieszczęsne ciasteczka i przeładować stronę.
Oczywiście, że te wyliczenia są teoretyczne dla mojej instalacji, która działa od 5 dni. Plus minus ileś tam procent pozwala określić uzyski na podstawie wieloletnich badań.
U mnie jak będzie to się dopiero po pełnym roku okaże, na razie za wcześnie bo 5 paskudnych dni i tylko 26 kWh, ale działa.

----------


## kulibob

> Link działa tylko musisz zaakceptować nieszczęsne ciasteczka i przeładować stronę.
> Oczywiście, że te wyliczenia są teoretyczne dla mojej instalacji, która działa od 5 dni. Plus minus ileś tam procent pozwala określić uzyski na podstawie wieloletnich badań.
> U mnie jak będzie to się dopiero po pełnym roku okaże, na razie za wcześnie bo 5 paskudnych dni i tylko 26 kWh, ale działa.


To niejest tak źle ja za pierwsze 3,5 dnia mam 18,5,kWh a instalacja większa.
4kWh na auto konsumpcję poszło . Ale lodówkę wentylację....pierdoły offgrid załatwia wtedy. Więc tyle co klima i ndukcja i piekarnik posżło w auto konsumpcje

----------


## kulibob

> Teoretycznie z mojej instalacji na podstawie:
> https://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvg_tools/en/tools.html
> Rok 3400kWh a miesiącami wygląda następująco:
> 1-113
> 2-155
> 3-280
> 4-379
> 5-415
> 6-421
> ...


Jakie stratyy można przyjąć bo 14% trochę dużo się wydaje?
teoretycznie moje 4,55 da 4700kWh. Czyli na pałę 4200 do wykożystania

----------


## tkaczor123

> Nie grzeje prądem, więc takich dni miałem marcu już pięć,  zresztą w lutym też 3 (pierwszy 13/02)
> 
> Gdyby marzec utrzymał formę z ostatnich trzech dni, to byłby pierwszym miesiącem bez faktury z Tauron...


Jaki masz system rozliczenia, nie masz prognoz? Dziś zjadłem 15.2 kWh.

----------


## CityMatic

U mnie marzec również bardzo przyzwoity, oczywiście bez porównania do roku ubiegłego, ale jak na razie produkcja większa niż zużycie.

----------


## fotohobby

> Jaki masz system rozliczenia, nie masz prognoz? Dziś zjadłem 15.2 kWh.


Nie, póki nie stworzę magazynu płacę za różnicę pomiędzy en wyprodukowaną, a zużytą.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Nie, póki nie stworzę magazynu płacę za różnicę pomiędzy en wyprodukowaną, a zużytą.


Po roku będziesz miał nadpłatę :smile: .

----------


## fotohobby

I więcej kWh do wykorzystania. I tak będę zakładał klimę

----------


## vvvv

> I więcej kWh do wykorzystania. I tak będę zakładał klimę


Po co Ci klima? Przecież rolety u Ciebie wystarczają.

----------


## fotohobby

> Po co Ci klima? Przecież rolety u Ciebie wystarczają.


Żeby wieczoren schłodzić salon, który z uwagi na otwarte za dnia drzwi tarasowe jest przegrzany.
Żeby zuźyc ew. nadmiar wyprodukowanych kWh na darmowe dogrzanie jesienią.

----------


## miecio 301

> "Independent" z tym, że u mnie to pozycja 7 nie 6.


Dzieki, jeżeli masz falownik 1-faz to trochę jest inaczej i faktycznie 7, ale jeszcze pytanie czy  wejścia DC falownika są  fizycznie ze sobą połączone równolegle a z dachu idzie 1 string?

----------


## bpiter79

Zgadza się. Czy tak ma być?

----------


## gawel

No Panowie zaczyna się chyba rekordowy dzień :big lol:  Ani jednej chmurki niebo czyste twu tu aby nie zapeszyć  :roll eyes:

----------


## tom.pk

> No Panowie zaczyna się chyba rekordowy dzień Ani jednej chmurki niebo czyste twu tu aby nie zapeszyć


Tak u mnie godz 9 i idzie już 3200W bezchmurnie i krystalicznie czyste powietrze

----------


## bobrow

U mnie wczoraj padł nowy rekord-46kWh

----------


## tom.pk

> U mnie wczoraj padł nowy rekord-46kWh


To dzisiaj pewnie go pobijesz.

----------


## lesiu681

> U mnie wczoraj padł nowy rekord-46kWh


Wielkość instalacji robi robotę. Dzisiaj chyba większość z nas zrobi nowe rekordy. :big lol:

----------


## gawel

BTW ile mniej syfu pójdzie do atmosfery jak u wszystkich ładnie uzysk pierdyknie w górę, fajne to uczucie jak ma się świadomość że mniej do pieca muszą dorzucać i w sumie mniej Vatu każdy zapłaci, bo my mniej z autokoncumpcji, OSD i PGE mniej bo nie sprzeda na m prądu i dostawca węgla też nie bo mniej go spalą w elektrowni.

----------


## miecio 301

> w sumie mniej Vatu każdy zapłaci.


i mniej w budżecie i 15 emerytury nie będzie itd  :wiggle:

----------


## tom.pk

> i mniej w budżecie i 15 emerytury nie będzie itd


Ale już zapłaciliśmy nie mało Vatu za instalacje

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale już zapłaciliśmy nie mało Vatu za instalacje


Mało. Bo po niższej stawce

----------


## tom.pk

> Mało. Bo po niższej stawce


Ja robiłem sam więc niestety 23% :mad:

----------


## marcinbbb

Ja robiłem tak dawno temu że zapomniałem że pieniądze wydałem i skąd one były  :wink:

----------


## lesiu681

> Telefon: 32 606 0 606 i tam zmienisz
> w papierach zgłaszających to druk ZM i niema poz.dot. okresu rozliczenia


miecio 301 dzięki za pomoc. Mam ten numer tel. Faktury zauważyłem dopiero w sobotę więc jeszcze nie miałem możliwości tam zadzwonić.

----------


## 1Aleksandra1

Mam pytanie.
Czy jak mam instalację 2800 W to czy chwilowy uzysk może być 2900  W.

----------


## gawel

> Mam pytanie.
> Czy jak mam instalację 2800 W to czy chwilowy uzysk może być 2900  W.


Tak

----------


## kedlaw0

> Mam pytanie.
> Czy jak mam instalację 2800 W to czy chwilowy uzysk może być 2900  W.


Oczywiście, słońce wychodzi zza chmur i trafia na schłodzone panele. W dłuższej perspektywie nke wnosi wiele do działania instalacji.

----------


## vr5

*@1Aleksandra1*

Dodam jeszcze, że jak to są nowe panele to często się zdarza że ich początkowa moc nie rzadko jest +5 % nominalnej albo i trochę więcej, czyli Twoje mogą mieć 2940 Wp.

----------


## lesiu681

> Telefon: 32 606 0 606 i tam zmienisz
> w papierach zgłaszających to druk ZM i niema poz.dot. okresu rozliczenia


Dokończenie mojego małego off topu. Po moim telefonie do Taurona rzeczywiście okazało się, że rozliczenie nie zostało zmienione z miesięcznego na roczne. Przedstawiciel firmy, która zakładała nam instalację został upoważniony żeby złożyć całą papierologię w ZE, w tym zmianę sposobu rozliczania energii, które przedkłada się na innym formularzu niż zgłoszenie mikroinstalacji. Był pewien, że złożył. Nie złożył  :bash: 
Muszę więc wypełnić 3 formularze dotyczące zmiany sposobu rozliczania i wysłać do ZE pocztą bądź mailem.

----------


## axel83

Dziś u mnie rekordowa produkcja *6.75 kWh/kWp* - pomimo 2 godzinnego przycinania mocy przez falownik w najlepszych godzinach

----------


## gawel

> Dziś u mnie rekordowa produkcja *6.75 kWh/kWp* - pomimo 2 godzinnego przycinania mocy przez falownik w najlepszych godzinach


Gratulacje u mnie tez rekord padł 20,07 kwh

----------


## bobrow

A u mnie kolejny „rekord”- dzisiaj ponad 50 kWh.

----------


## gawel

> A u mnie kolejny „rekord”- dzisiaj ponad 50 kWh.


wow!  :eek:

----------


## marcinbbb

u mnie 40kWh wpadło

----------


## kedlaw0

U mnie trochę pochmurzyło się około 10 mimo to całkiem nieźle - 18,7kWh. 
Dziś też mogłem stwierdzić ile maksymalnie przepuszcza mój falownik - 3,3kW produkuje i więcej nie da. Nie był to pik a produkcja przez dobre 15 minut.



Jutro i pojutrze zapowiada się jeszcze trochę lepiej.

----------


## gawel

Załącznik 442109

----------


## CityMatic

Dobre macie uzyski :yes: 
U mnie niestety - padał śnieg i jest pochmurnie. Coś tam świeciło i zarobiło na produkcje dziennego zużycia.

----------


## marcinbbb

CityMagic chętnie wymienię 40kWh na śnieg  :wink:  Córa była by przeszczęśliwa bo nawet bałwana nie zrobiliśmy w tym sezonie a o kuligu nie było nawet co marzyć.

----------


## Maciej Loret

Witam,

chyba nie było żadnej chmurki i jest tegoroczny rekord.
5,84kWh/kWp.

----------


## cuuube

> CityMagic chętnie wymienię 40kWh na śnieg  Córa była by przeszczęśliwa bo nawet bałwana nie zrobiliśmy w tym sezonie a o kuligu nie było nawet co marzyć.


zima skończyła się w weekend, ale mróz jest, także ...
.

----------


## CityMatic

:wave:  super te bałwanki.

----------


## Poster

To i ja .....  :smile:  mam instalację od 4 października 2019 roku (3 kW) - i dziś wpadło 18,8 kWh najwięcej od kiedy ją mam  co daje 6.25 kWh/kWp  :smile:

----------


## JTKirk

ostatnio narzekał ktoś, jaki to marzec kiepski...a ja po 23 dniach myślę, że będzie on lepszy od "prognoz"
po 23 dniach marca, mam już 86% "prognozowanej" produkcji, następne dni zapowiadają się bezchmurne, będzie dobrze  :smile:

----------


## miecio 301

Dzięki, na tel. apki nie mam a sprawdzę jak w domu będę

----------


## miecio 301

> A moc jaką pokazywało -większą niż "nominał" ?


Po DC wychodzi 6130, więc po AC było pewnie 6100

----------


## s max

> A moc jaką pokazywało -większą niż "nominał" ?


5940wp 18 exe 330w moc z solarman 6067kw

----------


## bpiter79

> U mnie śmiga na PC , wersja mobil na chwilkę wyświetliła jakiś komunikat -ale za moment już jest ok


Wyświetliła komunikat o aktualizacji i możliwych przerwach w działaniu. 
Od jakiegoś czasu zauważyłem dziwne zachowanie loggera. Jakby się sam rozłączał i ponownie łączył co chwilę. Też tak macie? Czasami dane na apce aktualizują się co minutę, a czasami co kilkanaście minut. Jak jest u Was?

----------


## bobrow

> 5940wp 18 exe 330w moc z solarman 6067kw


Wygląda ok, może jest nieprecyzyjnie wpisany max prąd ? Dla 330W powinien być przecież większy niż u mnie przy 310W-tak mi się wydaje.
Sprawdzałem u siebie - u mnie przy max mocy miałem 9,7A , przy max mocy powinno być 9,35A (a prąd obwodu zamkniętego 9,98A)

----------


## s max

Wczoraj miałem podobnie ale wyższe napięcie i trochę mniejsze natężenie ok 10A a uzysk zdecydowanie większy prawie 6400kw z 5940kp

----------


## 1igor1

Kolego- wszystkie panale wraz ze spadkiem temperatury napięcie rośnie, wraz ze wzrostem temperatury prąd rośnie. masz to w dtr swoich paneli. Isc i Voc

----------


## JTKirk

> zgodnie z oczekiwaniami - Luty 44,09kwh/1kwp


Marzec sporo lepszy niż "prognoza" z JRC -  105,5kWh/1kWp (prognoza była 87,76 kWh/1kWp)

----------


## s max

> Kolego- wszystkie panale wraz ze spadkiem temperatury napięcie rośnie, wraz ze wzrostem temperatury prąd rośnie. masz to w dtr swoich paneli. Isc i Voc


Faktycznie, dziękuję - wszystko jasne

----------


## marcinbbb

Panowie jaką u mnie w miasteczku obok instalację popełnili, aż zęby bolą polikryształ i to taki na którym widać każde łączenie płytek polikryształowych, wyglądają jak stare 250W firmy krzak and CO. Żałuje że zdjęcia nie pykłem ale bez kiru aż zęby bolą od patrzenia.

----------


## CityMatic

> Marzec sporo lepszy niż "prognoza" z JRC -  105,5kWh/1kWp (prognoza była 87,76 kWh/1kWp)


Lepszy niż w ubiegłym roku....martwiłem się, a niepotrzebnie. :cool:

----------


## CityMatic

> Panowie jaką u mnie w miasteczku obok instalację popełnili, aż zęby bolą polikryształ i to taki na którym widać każde łączenie płytek polikryształowych, wyglądają jak stare 250W firmy krzak and CO. Żałuje że zdjęcia nie pykłem ale bez kiru aż zęby bolą od patrzenia.


Mimo wszystko poczekamy na fotki - bo to musi być ciekawe - skoro Ciebie zaciekawiło :yes:  to chętnie obejrzę to cudo.

----------


## bobrow

A ja czekam w napięciu na ostatnie promyki słońca...do 900kWh brakuje tylko 0,4kWh...
Naprawdę super- z JRC wychodziło ok 750kWh
Jest dobrze, oby tak dalej !

----------


## kulibob

Wyszło mi 107kWh/ kWp 
488kWh z 4,55kWp
Trochę lepiej niż prognoza 448kwh

Jutro sprawdzę magazzyn i autokonsumpcje.

----------


## kedlaw0

U mnie 344,5 kWh, pierwsza połowa miesiąca nie napawała optymizmem. Całość uratował w sumie jeden fantastyczny tydzień.

----------


## gawel

Gratulki u mnie bardzo podobnie

Załącznik 442418

----------


## Maciej Loret

Witam,

463,4kWh z 4,69kWp czyli 98,8kWh/1kWp.







> Panowie jaką u mnie w miasteczku obok instalację popełnili, aż zęby bolą polikryształ i to taki na którym widać każde łączenie płytek polikryształowych, wyglądają jak stare 250W firmy krzak and CO. Żałuje że zdjęcia nie pykłem ale bez kiru aż zęby bolą od patrzenia.


Ja też mam instalację na polikryształach... Co za różnica? Na razie działa i to jest najważniejsze...

----------


## marcinbbb

> Mimo wszystko poczekamy na fotki - bo to musi być ciekawe - skoro Ciebie zaciekawiło to chętnie obejrzę to cudo.


Jutro cyknę fotę bo jutro jeszcze poczta, kurier i do domu, a później miesiąc siedzenia w domu bez wychodzenia. Po co kusić los, jadło jest, napitek też, żona fajki też ma. Zacier za jakieś 2 tyg będzie gotowy to będę robił rozpałkę i destylował jakieś olejki.
O znalazłem panele które wyglądają jak tamte TADAM:


Wracając do uzysków miesięcznych 676kWh z marcu wpadło

----------


## tkaczor123

> Panowie jaką u mnie w miasteczku obok instalację popełnili, aż zęby bolą polikryształ i to taki na którym widać każde łączenie płytek polikryształowych, wyglądają jak stare 250W firmy krzak and CO. Żałuje że zdjęcia nie pykłem ale bez kiru aż zęby bolą od patrzenia.


Wstaw fotki.

----------


## bobrow

No , niestety - zabrakło 0,3kWh do 900kWh...
Ogólnie od końca października wyprodukowałem 1,92MWh-jestem zadowolony :big grin:

----------


## klaus71

> Oczywiście najlepiej byłoby wymienić opty na P404- ale to przekladka całej instalacji, programowanie...


a da radę podmienić optymalizator na połaci? czy jednak kazdy panel trzeba odkręcić, zdjąć z dachu i przemontować?

----------


## fotohobby

Trzeba odkręcic moduły, niestety.

----------


## klaus71

> Dlatego są właśnie optymalizatory wysokonapięciowe, aby ten zakres optymalnej pracy poszerzyć, słyszałem że mają być jeszcze kolejne, do 100V.


czy ten optymalizator na 100V to moze P405 lub 485?
https://www.solaredge.com/sites/defa...tasheet-pl.pdf

czy on nadaje się do takich samych paneli jak P404 czy tylko jakichś innych (bo w opisie to niby do "modułów cienkowarstwowych")
warto by było dopłacić do P405/485 o ile się nadaje pod q.cells .peak duo g8 350?

----------


## fotohobby

Nie ma jeszcze optymalizatorów pracujących z napięciem do 100V
Przeczytaj dokładnie.

----------


## klaus71

no właśnie czytam i P370 ma 60v P404 ma 80v a P405 ma 125v(albo 105v)
źle czytam? źle interpretuję?

----------


## tomaszx11

Klaus71. Mam instalację dokładnie o tej samej mocy co Ty, Moduły LG, falownik solaredge 6k i wszystko na optymalizerach. Instalacja od połowy lutego tego roku.
Do tej pory rekord dzienny to 42.8kwh.

----------


## 1igor1

> no właśnie czytam i P370 ma 60v P404 ma 80v a P405 ma 125v(albo 105v)
> źle czytam? źle interpretuję?


źle czytasz, mylisz napięcia wejściowe z napięciami wyjściowymi

----------


## mitch

> no właśnie czytam i P370 ma 60v P404 ma 80v a P405 ma 125v(albo 105v)
> źle czytam? źle interpretuję?


Tak, źle czytasz. Po pierwsze P405 jest do 85Vdc, po drugie nie podłączysz ich do swojej instalacji. Do Twojej sa przeznaczone P404. Nie szukaj dziury w całym, rozwiązania miałeś podane na tacy, teraz musisz je przekazać instalatorowi, żeby poprawił instalację. Zakładam, że jedyny zgrzyt będzie taki, że instalator będzie wolał pójść drogą dołożenia paneli, a nie podmiany optymalizerów.




> Klaus71. Mam instalację dokładnie o tej samej mocy co Ty, Moduły LG, falownik solaredge 6k i wszystko na optymalizerach. Instalacja od połowy lutego tego roku.
> Do tej pory rekord dzienny to 42.8kwh.


Jesteś pewien, że masz panele skierowane w te same kierunki co klaus71? Wątpię.

----------


## Stanowska

To teraz ja z zapytaniem  :wink: 
Instalacja na dwa stringi na tej samej połaci (brak zanieczyszczeń na panelach):
1. string 12x340W
2. string 9x340W
Jeżeli podzielę moc produkowaną przez dany string na ilość paneli, to wychodzi mi, że panele w 1-wszym stringu produkują 100W więcej, aniżeli panele w drugim, czyli drugi string ten 9x340W ma produkcję około 10W mniejszą na jeden panel.
Czy może być tak, że w drugim stringu wykonawca zamontował mi JEDEN słabszy panel o mocy 320-330W zamiast 340W?
Może się czepiam, ale umowa była podpisana na 20 paneli 340W i wynegocjowałam jeden dodatkowy panel za pół ceny (za 200zł.)
Zawsze to 100W mniej na 1h pracy.
Czepiam się?
EDIT:
Zadzwowniłam  przed chwilą do wykonawcy i powiedział, że falownik sam sobie jakoś reguluje te stringi i może tak być, że jeżeli na głównym jest większa ilość paneli, to wyreguluje sobie większą moc z tego głównego stringu.
Prawda to? W każdym bądź razie przekonująco mi to tłumaczył  :eek:

----------


## 1igor1

Nie wiem jaki masz falownik, ale każdy falownik pracuje optymalnie w nominalnym zakresie napięcia, zazwyczaj gdzieś w przedziale 600-700V, 12 paneli x 30 V to 360 a 9 x 30V to tylko 270V, także stąd może wynikać różnica w wydajności stringów. Druga sprawa to dopasowanie paneli, na które nie mamy wpływu, czasami bywa tak że jeden string jest ciut lepszy drugi ciut gorszy

----------


## Stanowska

Falownik SOFAR 6,6KTL-X
Ten trochę słabszy string ma delikatnie większe napięcie na jeden panel. 
Widocznie jest tak jak piszesz, że albo elektronika tak sobie to reguluje, żeby było optymalnie, albo trafił się 5% słabszy panel w stringu.

----------


## miecio 301

Z podglądu Twojej instalacji ze strony solarmana  wrzuć wykresy napięć i prądów DC  czy też zrzut raportu z pełnego dnia pracy instalacji

----------


## Stanowska

Te wykresy ze strony są nie do odczytania ze zrzutu. Trzeba na bieżąco najeżdżać na nie myszką, żeby móc dokładnie odczytać napięcia na stringach.
Póki co instalacja pracuje bez zarzutu, a różnice są na tyle minimalne, że chyba nie ma się czym przejmować. Dziękuję za porady i pozdrawiam.

----------


## andy_n

Mam kłopot z moją instalacją.
14 paneli REC 325 W mono (8 paneli na południe, 6 na zachód), inwerter Solarege SE4K.
Od ok 2 tygodni mamy piękną słoneczna pogodę, a zwłaszcza poranki.

Produkcja zaczyna się przed godz. 6, ale jest to czysto symboliczna praca. Do godz. 9 całość osiąga 200-250 W. Dopiero po 9, instalacja wskakuje na przyzwoite obroty.
Kiedy patrzę na inne instalacje, problem ten nie występuje
Da się to jakoś wytłumaczyć?

link do mojej instalacji
https://pvmonitor.pl/i_user.php?idinst=12134#/pv0

----------


## CityMatic

A że tak spytam kto skonfigurował tak instalację? Ten falownik ma jedno wejście a "patrzy" na dwie strony. Kiedy słońce uruchomi te z zachodu wtedy instalacja pracuje jako tako. Wg mnie nie tego typu falownik do takiej instalacji.

----------


## andy_n

Ten falownik ma jedno wejście a "patrzy" na dwie strony
Co dokładnie masz na myśli?

Oczywiście mam też optymalizatory P404

----------


## CityMatic

Na pewno odezwie się ktoś kto zna taką konfigurację, mnie się wydaje, że powinny być dwa kanały  jeden dla paneli na południe i jeden na zachód.

----------


## fotohobby

> A że tak spytam kto skonfigurował tak instalację? Ten falownik ma jedno wejście a "patrzy" na dwie strony. Kiedy słońce uruchomi te z zachodu wtedy instalacja pracuje jako tako. Wg mnie nie tego typu falownik do takiej instalacji.


???
Przecież to SE, wszystkie moduły w jednym stringu - wszystkie falowniki SE tej mocy (i większe) tak mają. 
Natomiast dla szybszego startu przydałoby się jednak mieć na południowej połaci 10 modułów. 8 to 85V to 680V, a falownik dla optymalnej pracy wymaga 750. Więc musi minàćtrochę czasu, aż zachodnie dołożą brakujące V

----------


## kysztof_2

A wcześniej jakie miałeś uzyski ? od kiedy instalacja pracuje ? jakie miałeś wyniki w zeszłym roku ?

----------


## fotohobby

> Ten falownik ma jedno wejście a "patrzy" na dwie strony
> Co dokładnie masz na myśli?
> 
> Oczywiście mam też optymalizatory P404


Instalacja jest że skonfigurowana - ja mam SE 3680HD (1-f) 8 modułów na wschód, 6 na południe (te do 10 zacieniane przez drzewo później przez dom sąsiada), mniejszą moc (4,27) - czyli teoretycznie gorsze warunki, niż u Ciebie, , a podczas bezchmurnych dni na poczàtku miesiąca regularnie po ok, 25kWh

Kiedy wreszcie osoby instalując PV nauczą się, że minimalna ilość paneli której wymaga SE  działa doskonale, jeśli moduły sà usytuowane w jednym kierunku (+/- 30°), w przeciwnym razie należy zapewnić przynajmniej 10 modułów na połać.

----------


## [email protected]

Witam. Od 4 Maja i u mnie odpalone 8.1 kw na 2 stringach. 3.3 od wsch a 4.8 poludnie. Dach chyba 25-30 st. Dziś wyszło mi 6,6 kwp. Nie wiem czy to dobrze czy źle. Dopiero się temu przyglądam.

----------


## CityMatic

Tzn? Ja sam Umieściłem czujnik, jest przyklejony taśmą butylową z aluminium do spodu środkowego panelu. Odczyt przy okazji PVmonitor. Panele na południe. Tych ze wsch i zach(temp) nie monitoruje.

----------


## pawelek321

Dzisiaj kolejny rekord 71kWh z 9,75Wp, czyli 7,28kwh / 1kWp

----------


## axel83

Jak u was pierwsza połowa maja? U mnie  68 kWh/kWp - od 22 kwietnia nie miałem w pełni czystego dnia produkcji, ciągle chmury

----------


## CityMatic

Przecież to nie jest mało ?
u mnie 64,75 kWh z kWp

ale na miesięczne zużycie wystarczy :wink:

----------


## bpiter79

53,47 kWh / kWp. Nędza.

----------


## kulibob

64,4/kWp jak narazie dupy nie rwie . Norma leci na styk.

----------


## Wujor

48 kwh/kwp , gorzej niż w marcu.....z tym że w dwa słoneczne dni prądu nie było.... takie życie na wsi.

----------


## kedlaw0

60,72 kWh / kWp.

----------


## lopiola

Dane z maja już w kWh/kWp:

----------


## lopiola

Czas na forum jest przesunięty do tyłu o 2 godziny.

----------


## bpiter79

To ty masz źle ustawiony. Wejdź na swój profil i tam możesz to sobie zmienić.

----------


## [email protected]

57,7 kWh/ kWp. Odpalone 4 maja.

----------


## tobiasz86

u mnie w maju 44kWh/kWp- dzisiejszy dzień daje trochę optymizmu bo już mam 10% tego co zrobiło przez miesiąc

----------


## Stanowska

U mnie 60 z hakiem, nie licząc dnia dzisiejszego.
Takie podawanie jest bez sensu, jeżeli ktoś nie ma w stopce zaznaczonej miejscowości, albo nie podaje regionu Polski.
Także tak naprawdę nieprzydatne to do niczego...

----------


## tobiasz86

> U mnie 60 z hakiem, nie licząc dnia dzisiejszego.
> Takie podawanie jest bez sensu, jeżeli ktoś nie ma w stopce zaznaczonej miejscowości, albo nie podaje regionu Polski.
> Także tak naprawdę nieprzydatne to do niczego...


Przecież większość osób ma wpisaną lokalizacje  :ohmy:

----------


## bobrow

Witam
a u mnie kolejny próg przekroczony tj 4MWh i kolejny rekord dzienny : prawie 68kWh !
Pzdr

----------


## mistar

Instalacja 5,04kWp uruchomiona 23.04.2020.
Falownik Afore
Panele monokrystaliczne Munchen Solar

Wyprodukowane 636kWh

Peak Power: 6.31 kW (Solarman) czyli ponad 25% więcej.

I nie obcina nadwyżki.

----------


## Rigeza

Dziś pierwszy słoneczny dzień od wymiany licznika na dwukierunkowy, wymianie transformatora i obniżeniu na nim napięcia. Dach pochylony 30* odchylony 20* na zachód. Uzysk 58,88 kWh z instalacji 8,16kWp (Południe Małopolski). Oby więcej takich dni.

----------


## Stanowska

> Przecież większość osób ma wpisaną lokalizacje


Połowa ma, połowa nie. Do tego równie ważnym, jak lokalizacja, jest azymut i kąt nachylenia paneli. Dlatego uważam, że te dane są mało przydatne, no ale jak ktoś chce się pochwalić, to w sumie do tego służy ten wątek  :cool: 
Natomiast wyciąganie i porównywanie uzysków bez tych danych nie ma większego sensu.

PS.
Trzeba tak jak @Rigeza to zrobił(a).

----------


## kulibob

> Hmm, myślałem, że u mnie słabo czyli 80-82% nominalnej mocy. 
> A jak u innych w tej temperaturze?


Mój na przewymiarowanej instalacji  i nieoptymalnym teraz kącie nie obcina zbytnio produkcji .Czyli jest taak jak powinno być Ale i tak wykresy poszarpane . 
Nie pamiętam kiedy był dziien ze 100%czystym niebem.

Najlepszy dzień lipca

----------


## Rigeza

> Dobry wynik dzienny, jaki masz kąt ?


Kąt 30*, dzień idealny bo wykres gładki. 
https://zapodaj.net/811539f2f7382.png.html

----------


## bobrow

A ja już 3 miesiąc z rzędu zapłaciłem Tauronowi tylko opłaty abonamentowe w wys 28,21 pln brutto.
Naciułałem  już i mam do odbioru 1149 kWh.
Instalacja od 23.10.2019 wyprodukowała 6,22 MWh
I o to mi chodziło...
Oo...
Tymczasem

----------


## Xesxpox

Jak u Was sprawność? U mnie selfy 10szt x 280W, 31,6V i 8,86A nominalnie dziś dają 10,3A i 294,4V chwilowo. Jakby to pomnożyć to da 3032W a trafiają się chwile że te panele dają ponad 3100W.
To daje około 108%wydajności chwilowej

----------


## Rigeza

Wszystko zależy od temperatury zewnętrznej. U mnie chwilowo też jest ponad moc nominalną. Dziś panele o mocy 8160 Wp dawały ciągle 8800 przez 3 minuty (odczyt danych z falownika co 30 sekund) i to jest limit mojego falownika. Przy czystym niebie i wysokiej temperaturze te same panele nie dobijają 7000.

----------


## CityMatic

Witam, wszyscy co piali o wyższości instalacji wsch/zach przy takich temperaturach mieli rację. Gdy instalacji południowej jest zbyt gorąco ta skierowana na wsc i później na zachód jest wydajniejsza. Z analizy różnica jest o 12-17% większą na korzyść wsch/zach. Tak więc można przyznać, że w ogólnym porównaniu produkcji rocznej różnice między instalacjami nie będą tak znaczne jak myślałem dotychczas.
Podsumowanie zrobię po całym roku eksploatacji, ale już teraz widać jak duży wpływ ma temperatura.

----------


## boru

Mam panele od kilku tygodni. Jeszcze nie ogarniam tych wszystkich kwestii związanych z uzyskiem. Mam 9,9kW na dachu i Froniusa Symo 8,2-3-M. 
Wstępnie chciałem się dowiedzieć, czy instalacja działa w miarę w porządku?
Dach skierowany na południe z odchyleniem okolo 10st na wschód, kąt pochylenia okolo33st.

w ciągu ostatnich 3 dni (bo tyle mogę mieć podgląd na solarweb) najlepszy chwilowy uzysk (odczyt co 5 min) był dzisiaj 8,26

----------


## tera

Mieszkam w pobliżu, tak więc można zrobić małe porównanie.  Mam na dachu 9.9kW, falownik HUAWEI SUN 2000-8KTL-M0. Dach skierowany na zachód (280°), spadek dachu to 15°. Maksymalną moc czynną miałem 8.8kW, natomiast wejściowa oscylowała wokół 9.0 kW. Jestem przekonany, że instalacja działa jak najbardziej w porządku. Niestety mamy pogodę jaką mamy  :wink: .

----------


## kedlaw0

Tera, większej mocy czynnej nie będziesz mieć - ten model maks co puszcza to 8,8kW.

----------


## tera

kedlaw0, tak wiem! Jak na razie to falownik idzie jak "burza". Według moich obliczeń maks jaki mogę wyciągnąć z paneli to 9.1 kW. Dlatego dałem HUAWEI 2000-8KTL, a nie 10KTL. O 20:25 panele dawały jeszcze 590W, tak więc dobiłem do 50kW.

----------


## kedlaw0

Tera, wiosną z paneli będzie schodzić więcej niż 9,1kW i falownik będzie Ci ucinać.

----------


## tera

kedlaw0, tak masz rację wg PVSOL to dla mojej lokalizacji, wychodzi kilkanaście godzin w roku kiedy przekroczę 8.8 kW. Zawsze mogę wymienić falownik na "dziesiątkę".

----------


## kedlaw0

Nie sądzę, żeby miało sens wymieniać na 10kW.

----------


## Pyxis

> Start miesiąca niezły 108kWh z 4,27kWp


Ooo! To teraz mozesz zima jarac sie ogrzewaniem, a latem PV.  :Smile:

----------


## gawel

166,2 kwh z 3,92 kwp :stir the pot:

----------


## Rigeza

379 kWh z 8,16 kWp

----------


## kedlaw0

145kWh z 3,35kW, południowy-wschód, 45 stopni.

----------


## fotohobby

214kWh z 4,27kWp. 
2/5 miesięcznego planu

----------


## kedlaw0

U mnie wg https://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvg_tools/en/tools.html 1/3 planu.

----------


## Stermaj

Może by wprowadzić dla porównania produkcję dzienną czy miesięczną w odniesieniu do 1 kWp paneli. Wtedy można by łatwiej porównywać osiągi poszczególnych instalacji. Wiem, że rejon ma też znaczenie zachmurzenie i temperatura.

----------


## raxon

Polska południowo wschodnia.
Instalacja 4.34 KW na chinskich podzespołach. Dach SSE. Wczoraj ładny gorący dzień i narobiło 27,44KWh co daje 6.32 z KWp. Chyba niezły wynik.

----------


## k1krzysztof

Kujawy 
falownik Afore 10 + panele Selfa razem 9,92KWp
kierunek  220 SW kąt poch. 18stopni 
instalacja pracuje od końcówki marca ostatnia odebrana przed Covi 19 
jak to wyglądało;
kwiecień 1550 KWh
maj 1540 KWh
czerwiec 1400KWh
lipiec 1640 KWh
sierpień 413 KWh

rekord dzienny w czerwcu 76 KWh
rekord minimum sierpień 5,98KWh

średnia dzienna to 50KWh z podanego okresu

----------


## tobiasz86

> Kujawy 
> falownik Afore 10 + panele Selfa razem 9,92KWp
> kierunek 310 NW kąt poch. 18stopni 
> instalacja pracuje od końcówki marca ostatnia odebrana przed Covi 19 
> jak to wyglądało;
> kwiecień 1550 KWh
> maj 1540 KWh
> czerwiec 1400KWh
> lipiec 1640 KWh
> ...


serio 310? północny zachód??

----------


## k1krzysztof

uściślę , pomiary wykonałem telefonem chyba źle ułożyłem sprzęt 
jest tak ; 
ok 40 stopni przesunięta na zachód od południa  jeszcze inaczej 220 SW ,
godzina max uzysku to ok 13,45 

teraz chyba dobrze, poprawię

----------


## miecio 301

To prawie zachód, może południowy zachód, a uzyski całkiem przyzwoite

----------


## cangi80

> Polska południowo wschodnia.
> Instalacja 4.34 KW na chinskich podzespołach. Dach SSE. Wczoraj ładny gorący dzień i narobiło 27,44KWh co daje 6.32 z KWp. Chyba niezły wynik.


Ja też mieszkam w tym  rejonie ale słabiej z 4,8 kWp 26,7 kWh, dach tylko 20 st. pochyłu więc słabe mam chłodzenie paneli.  
W szczycie nasłonecznienia tylko 75% mocy paneli.

----------


## lopiola

U mnie nie ma takich rekordów, najwięcej w sierpniu 6,13, a mam na południe, 45st bez cienia.

----------


## marcinbbb

Sierpień bez dziś 150,4 KWh / 3,3Kwp = 45,7kWh/kWp
Kąt około 200* na pd-zach

Na zimę mam uzbierane 1560kWh (po opuście) na dzień dzisiejszy, mam nadzieję na zimę dozbierać do 2,5MWh. Tylko klima ciągle chodzi w całym domu i łyka jak pelikan 1,5kW

----------


## gawel

> Sierpień bez dziś 150,4 KWh / 3,3Kwp = 45,7kWh/kWp
> Kąt około 200* na pd-zach
> 
> Na zimę mam uzbierane 1560kWh (po opuście) na dzień dzisiejszy, mam nadzieję na zimę dozbierać do 2,5MWh. Tylko klima ciągle chodzi w całym domu i łyka jak pelikan 1,5kW


na co ma to być przeznaczone?

jaka masz instalację taka jak w stopce?

----------


## marcinbbb

Grzanie, grzanie, CWU i światło.

mam 7,3kWp na dachu, w 4 inwerterach każdy 1F. Ale podaję wartości z instalacji największej 3,3kWp.

----------


## gawel

> Grzanie, grzanie, CWU i światło.
> 
> mam 7,3kWp na dachu, w 4 inwerterach każdy 1F. Ale podaję wartości z instalacji największej 3,3kWp.


Ok to rozumiem czyli całkowite zużycie, ale dlaczego podajesz częściową produkcję tego nie rozumiem. Z takiej instalacji uzyskasz około 10 Mwh/rok to bardzo dużo. Ile z tego jest na cele bytowe+cwu a ile na ogrzewanie?

Tak się dopytuję bo 3 lata temu też miałem podobne zużycie w proporcjach 2 mwh na bytowe i gotowanie, 3 mwh cwu, ogrzewanie 5 mwh.


Teraz się to zmieniło i nadal zmienia tzn bytowe bez zmian 2 mwh w tym kuchenka i piekarnik, 0,7 mwh cwu z Pc powietrznej, i po montażu kaisaia na ogrzewanie przewiduję max 2 mwh do ogrzewania zostanie jeden grzejnik 500W , podłogówka 380 w na dole w włazience i u góry 300w drabinka.

Czyli choć tego nie planowałem może wyrobię się w produkcji z PV, Po prostu zamiast inwestować w przewymiarowane instalacje zmiaejszam zuzycie to wychodzi taniej i dodatkowo przy obecnym rozwoju pv w Polsce spodziewam się dodatkowych kosztów z tytułu nadprodukcji lub/i opłat od kwp zainstalowanych.

----------


## kulibob

> Ok to rozumiem czyli całkowite zużycie, ale dlaczego podajesz częściową produkcję tego nie rozumiem. Z takiej instalacji uzyskasz około 10 Mwh/rok to bardzo dużo. Ile z tego jest na cele bytowe+cwu a ile na ogrzewanie?
> 
> Tak się dopytuję bo 3 lata temu też miałem podobne zużycie w proporcjach 2 mwh na bytowe i gotowanie, 3 mwh cwu, ogrzewanie 5 mwh.
> 
> 
> Teraz się to zmieniło i nadal zmienia tzn bytowe bez zmian 2 mwh w tym kuchenka i piekarnik, 0,7 mwh cwu z Pc powietrznej, i po montażu kaisaia na ogrzewanie przewiduję max 2 mwh do ogrzewania zostanie jeden grzejnik 500W , podłogówka 380 w na dole w włazience i u góry 300w drabinka.
> 
> Czyli choć tego nie planowałem może wyrobię się w produkcji z PV, Po prostu zamiast inwestować w przewymiarowane instalacje zmiaejszam zuzycie to wychodzi taniej i dodatkowo przy obecnym rozwoju pv w Polsce spodziewam się dodatkowych kosztów z tytułu nadprodukcji lub/i opłat od kwp zainstalowanych.


Umnie takie optymistyczne podjeście jest nierealne  :smile: 
Klima się teraz rozkręciła 2,5kWh codziennie.
Podlewanie to ok 4kWh codziennie (3kWh w nocy)

No ale teraz pewnie 1000kwh w drogiej będzie odłożone. NA bytowe , klimę (grzanie) i CWU do końca roku spokkojnie starczy . Przekładam czujniki od pdłogówki na ziemię i  od listopada puszczę ją bez kagańca zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie

----------


## marcinbbb

10MWh rocznie z 7,3kW nie zrobię. Klima dobowo na grzaniu bierze około 14kWh, grzałka w zasobniku cwu 10kWh/doba i już mamy 24kWh zużycia (bez bytowego) 24kWh * 30 dni = 720kWh/zużycia miesięcznego na co +cwu.
a te 1,5MWh to z całej instalacji zaoszczędzone na zimę

----------


## gawel

> 10MWh rocznie z 7,3kW nie zrobię. Klima dobowo na grzaniu bierze około 14kWh, grzałka w zasobniku cwu 10kWh/doba i już mamy 24kWh zużycia (bez bytowego) 24kWh * 30 dni = 720kWh/zużycia miesięcznego na co +cwu.
> a te 1,5MWh to z całej instalacji zaoszczędzone na zimę


rozumiem u mnie cwu mało mnie kosztuje w granicach 700kwh/rok dlatego jest szansa na zmieszczenie się w małym zuzyciu rocznym.

weź jeżeli nie masz trayfe g12w i wtedy nie musisz się przejmować zbytnio ewentualnym poborem.

----------


## marcinbbb

Wiesz ja też mam solary do grzania cwu ale w zimę one praktycznie nie działają.
A zmiana taryfy mnie w ogóle nie bawi pranie odpalam kiedy chce, zmywarka też kiedy chce a nie kiedy mogę i tanio. Dla mnie G11 jest uniwersalna i tania.

----------


## gawel

> Wiesz ja też mam solary do grzania cwu ale w zimę one praktycznie nie działają.
> A zmiana taryfy mnie w ogóle nie bawi pranie odpalam kiedy chce, zmywarka też kiedy chce a nie kiedy mogę i tanio. Dla mnie G11 jest uniwersalna i tania.


I to jest problem mentalny, ja używam wszystkiego kiedy chce, podobnie jak ty  i się niczym nie przejmuję ale zamiast płacic w g11 72 grosze, płacę w g12w 49 gr a to jest zasadnicza różnica.

----------


## miecio 301

Ano jest problem jak się wszystko wkoło porównuje tylko do własnego podwórka, jest też duża grupa która płaci wyłacznie opłaty stałe i takich ani taryfy ani godziny ani ceny energii nie interesują

----------


## marcinbbb

> I to jest problem mentalny, ja używam wszystkiego kiedy chce, podobnie jak ty  i się niczym nie przejmuję ale zamiast płacic w g11 72 grosze, płacę w g12w 49 gr a to jest zasadnicza różnica.


Nie wiem mi rachunki od lat przychodzą po 12,50 PLN więc nie wnikam ile ja i ile ktoś płaci za kWh.

----------


## gawel

> Nie wiem mi rachunki od lat przychodzą po 12,50 PLN więc nie wnikam ile ja i ile ktoś płaci za kWh.


jak jest dobrze to jak nie swędzi to nie drap  :wink:

----------


## marcinbbb

Zawsze staram się wykorzystać prąd praktycznie do zera z ubiegłego roku do odebrania zostało mi chyba około 200kWh  Jednak przed zimą muszę klimę przepiąć na fazę na której mam podłączone prawie 5kW aby w trakcie dnia pracowała ze słońca przy 100% zachmurzeniu produkcja pewnie nie przekroczy 500W.
Resztę przepalę w grzejniku olejowym 500W który rozgrzewa się do 95*C + zrobić do niego automatykę na Sonoff`ach aby pracował cyklicznie. Jak się uda to jeszcze przed zimą kupię jakąś klimę 5-7 kW na R32 aby w zimę tam grzać i móc skończyć całość na wiosnę.

----------


## SuchyX

Dzisiaj wpadło 15,26kWh z instalacji 8.25. Od 14 stycznia nabite według apki 8,06MWh.

----------


## marcinbbb

> od 10 kwietnia 4,01 MWh z 5,36kwp myślicie ,że jest szansa za pełne 12 miesięcy dobić do 6MWh


Jak Ty przez 4 najgorsze miesiące chcesz nałapać 2MWh? Skoro przez 6 najlepszych uzbierałeś 4MWh?
Raczej nie licz na to, choć lepiej być mile zaskoczonym niż niemile rozczarowanym.

Wrzesień zleciał z ilością 113kWh/kWp (z 3,3kW )

----------


## Wujor

A u mnie dziś rekord roczny.....in minus 0,58 kwh przez cały dzień.  Generalnie, wrzesień 108 kwh/kwp.

----------


## marcinbbb

Pamiętam mój najgorszy 0,13kWh u mnie dziś 8,2kWh a z całości 7,3kW pewnie ze 16-18 kWh ale nie chce mi się logować na każdy inwerter i sprawdzać.
Przyjdzie zima śniegiem sypnie (albo i nie) i będzie sipowanie na dachu jeśli ktoś ma płaski dach. Bo skoro nie będzie sipowania to nawet inwerter nie wstanie do czasu aż śnieg będzie leżał.

----------


## kulibob

Disaj 17,2
Dzisaj pękło 4000kWh  :smile: 

Od 20 lutego 4004kWh
Za wrzesień 486kwh 
106,8/kWp
Autokonsumpcja 11%
Maggazyn po opustach
Droga 1302kwh na plusie
Tania 472 na minusie

----------


## pawelek321

Wrzesień dał równe 120kwh/kwp. 
Jutro (no może pojutrze) mam nadzieje, że przekroczę 9MWh
Instalacja 9,75kwp od połowy marca.

----------


## TAGBA

U mnie od 9 Grudnia 2019 do 30 sierpnia 2020: 11,325kWp z instalacji 10,71kWp. Centralna Polska, kąt 30 stopni, azymut -32 stopnie. Sierpień +1224kWh. Mała dygresja jeśli ktoś bazuje na jakimkolwiek kalkulatorze, przy wyliczaniu uzysku energii i porównuje je z uzyskiem instalacji, to warto zmienić procentową utratę systemu. Bo jeśli nowa instalacja wyciąga na ten moment tyle ile średnia dla 25 lat to nie będzie za ciekawie. Podaje przykład dla mojej instalacji:
Sierpień:
Rzeczywisty uzysk z instalacji: 1224kWh
Kalkulator w pierwszym roku: 1147kWh przy założeniu utraty 2,5%
Kalkulator po 25 latach: 1011kWh przy założeniu utraty 14%

W pierwszym roku moja instalacja powinna wyprodukować 11,540kWp. Czy tyle będzie ciężko powiedzieć. 

Bazuje na kalkulatorze https://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvg_tools/en/#PVP

----------


## kedlaw0

Wrzesień 107,4 kWh /kWp.
Od 18 lutego do dziś 2,9 MWh.

----------


## _Grisza_

U mnie wrzesień najsłabszym miesiącem od startu instalacji - dobrze żarło, ale ostatni tydzień fatalny.

113 kWh/kWp - marzec
172 kWh/kWp - kwiecień
124 kWh/kWp - maj
114 kWh/kWp - czerwiec
148 kWh/kWp - lipiec
140 kWh/kWp - sierpień
*106 kWh/kWp - wrzesień*

----------


## codix

Witam.
Czy znajdzie się jakiś użytkownik który ma instalację w niezmienionej formie od conajmniej 5lat i poda roczne uzyski przez te lata.
Ciekawi mnie jak się ma podawany przez producentów spadek liniowy sprawności do rzeczywistości.

----------


## brusss_2008

> Jak Ty przez 4 najgorsze miesiące chcesz nałapać 2MWh? Skoro przez 6 najlepszych uzbierałeś 4MWh?
> Raczej nie licz na to, choć lepiej być mile zaskoczonym niż niemile rozczarowanym.
> 
> Wrzesień zleciał z ilością 113kWh/kWp (z 3,3kW )


Nie przez 4 tylko przez 6 i 10 dni a w nich marzec i 10.dni kwietnia przyszłego roku

----------


## cangi80

U mnie tylko 98 kWh z 1 kWp , wpływ ma chyba pochylenie dachu 20 stopni i odchyłki od południa 30 i 60 stopni.
Dzisiaj tylko 0,6 kWh , cały dzień padało.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Witam.
> Czy znajdzie się jakiś użytkownik który ma instalację w niezmienionej formie od conajmniej 5lat i poda roczne uzyski przez te lata.
> Ciekawi mnie jak się ma podawany przez producentów spadek liniowy sprawności do rzeczywistości.


Faktycznie szkoda szukać jak na poprzedniej stronie podałem...



> Tak wygląda wykres roczny z 3,3kW więc dodaj sobie trochę i będziesz wiedział czego możesz sie spodziewać:
> 2020
> Załącznik 448699
> 2019
> Załącznik 448700
> 2018
> Załącznik 448701
> 2017
> Załącznik 448702
> 2016





> Nie przez 4 tylko przez 6 i 10 dni a w nich marzec i 10.dni kwietnia przyszłego roku


Umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem? Czy nadal liczysz na 6MWh?

----------


## brusss_2008

Albo ja nie potrafię czytać ze zrozumieniem albo ty ale rok ma 12 miesięcy a nie 10, jednak rację możesz mieć ze 6MWh nie będzie osiągalne

----------


## marcinbbb

Chłopie od 10.04 masz 4MWh. Kwiecień - Wrzesień =6 miesięcy prawie całych uzbierałeś 4MWh, a Październik - Marzec liczysz na 2MWh. Opcji nie ma dzień krótki, teraz o 18:00 instalacja idzie spać, w grudniu o 16 będzie ciemno.

----------


## gawel

> U mnie tylko 98 kWh z 1 kWp , wpływ ma chyba pochylenie dachu 20 stopni i odchyłki od południa 30 i 60 stopni.
> Dzisiaj tylko 0,6 kWh , cały dzień padało.


u mnie 94 kwh z 1 kwp tez płaski dach.

----------


## kulibob

Zapomniałem już zaczyna wychodzić różnica w kącie dachu jak w ciepłe miesiące instalacja bliźniacza oddalona o ok 30km i kącie ok 30*miała lepsze osiągi to  za wrzesień mój 45* już wypadł lepiej 433 do 486

----------


## codix

> U mnie dziś z 3,3 wpadło 1,4kWh aktualna moc 830W.
> Tak wygląda wykres roczny z 3,3kW więc dodaj sobie trochę i będziesz wiedział czego możesz sie spodziewać:
> 2020
> Załącznik 448699
> 2019
> Załącznik 448700
> 2018
> Załącznik 448701
> 2017
> ...


No 4latka to jak widac za krótko ,pisalem o conajmniej pięciu ale z tego co widzę to raczej nie do okreslenia może jak by byly uzyski z ponad 10lat .
U Ciebie tak niedokładnie odczytujac te wykresy to od najstarszego jakieś: 3300,3445,3530,3420 =jak wino im starsze tym lepsze  :wink:  albo ocieplenie klimatu pokryje te straty liniowe

----------


## mibas

wrzesień 2019: 123,5 kWh/kWp
wrzesień 2020 : 112kWh/kWp

----------


## marcinbbb

> jakieś: 3300,3445,3530,3420 =jak wino im starsze tym lepsze


Wiesz że po tylu ;latach posiadania PV przestajesz zwarć uwagę. 500kWh w te czy w 4 litery. Robi swoje!

----------


## marcinbbb

Piękne słoneczko dziś więc wpadnie kolejne 5kWh/kWp

----------


## cangi80

> Piękne słoneczko dziś więc wpadnie kolejne 5kWh/kWp


Piękna mgiełka cały dzień i wpadło kolejne 0,6 kWh z kWp

----------


## gawel

> Piękna mgiełka cały dzień i wpadło kolejne 0,6 kWh z kWp


łał ale szał  :big lol:

----------


## kulibob

Dzisaj 14 kWh więc prawie miód  :smile:

----------


## marcinbbb

U mnie z 3,3kWp wpadło 11,4kWh

----------


## gawel

2,9  :sad: 

najgorszy dzień to był z tydzień temu uzysk 0,37

----------


## kulibob

Normy nie będzie kur ..  :smile:

----------


## Maciej Loret

> Normy nie będzie kur ..


Ja liczę, że doczłapię do 3/4 normy...

----------


## kulibob

> Ja liczę, że doczłapię do 3/4 normy...


Tyle powinno być ale niewiele więcej

----------


## autorus

dziś uzysk to raptem 10,5kWh.

----------


## gawel

> dziś uzysk to raptem 10,5kWh.


z ilu kwp

----------


## autorus

8kWp. Masz racje trzeba zawsze podawać taką informacje.

----------


## Jastrząb

Byle do marca.....

----------


## kulibob

> 8kWp. Masz racje trzeba zawsze podawać taką informacje.


Albo w stopkę wpakować

----------


## raxon

Koniec miesiaca wiec tak 243 kWh z 4.34 kWp co daje cale 56 kWh z kWp.

----------


## Lubuszmen

Za październik 45,2kWh/1kWp  -  okolice Zielonej Góry... słabiutko

----------


## kulibob

od 20 lutego 4245kWh z 4,55 kWp
240,4kWH
52,8kWh/kWp
Autokonsumpcja 20%
MAgazyn
droga 1227kWh na plusie
tania 700 kWhna minusie

----------


## CityMatic

189 kWh z południa i 140 kWh wsch/zach
Łącznie 329 kWh :cool:  44.94 kWh / kWp - październik słaby, ale na zużycie wystarczyło.

----------


## cangi80

U mnie słabo,  42,5 kWh z kWp ,   konsumpcja 38%  ,  przyczyną pewnie płaski dach 20 st.

----------


## pawelek321

Październik bardzo słaby *48,2* kWh/kWp
Na Suwalszczyźnie było 12 pochmurnych dni z produkcją dzienną poniżej 1kWh/kWp
Dla porównania we wrześniu miałem 120 kWh/kWp, czyli przepaść.

----------


## NOMIS

Cierpliwie doczekam do końca roku, a później będę działał. Mam wrażenie że coś jest nie tak zrobione, panele położone są na południe na dachu o pochyleniu 43 stopni.

----------


## vr5

> No nie za bardzo listopad był  marny około normy grudniowej a auto konsumpcja osiągnęła ok 50%. Jak pojawi się chwilę słonece to nie majak przejeść  chyba że byłoby bilansowanie miedzy fazowe to można by jedną grzałka zjeść a tak dupa.


A to faktycznie mało. U mnie w ubiegłym roku PC chodziła 24 h/dobę oraz częściowo Kaisai`e. Oddałem na głównej fazie w grudniu  kilka kWh, więc z wyprodukowanych około 100 kWh przy założeniu, że było to 5 kWh straciłem 1 kWh. Co innego w listopadzie i lutym. Nie mam problemu z bilansowaniem (podobno w moim OSD też coś "kręcą") bo to są osobne przyłącza z osobnymi licznikami 2- kierunkowymi. No niestety - dochodzą 2 x opłaty stałe...

----------


## cangi80

> Niestety to nie jest żart. A teraz za trzy dni grudnia mam 113 Wh, szok.


Może śniegiem zasypało.

----------


## -voymar-

> Doświadczenie pokazuje co innego przeciwnego do twojego wpisu wierzę temperaturze w pokoju i rachunkom a nie twoim nieudolnym wywodom ,  zapotrzebowanie 2,4 kw jest przy średniej temp dobowej 1,5*C czyli podczas 90% sezonu grzewczego, co najmniej połowa sezonu ma temperaturę +5 st i moj klimatyzator spokojnie sobie radzi. Zapotrzebowanie 11w/m2 jest przy +5 tak wynika ze zużycia prądu
> 
> Chwilowe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło o którym piszesz występuje raz na kilka lat przez paręnaście  godzin aby dostosowywać do tego ogrzewanie w całym domu trzeba być bardzo naiwnym i niemyślącym. Jak potrzebuje skorzystać z tira raz w życiu to go wynajmuje nie kupuję przy czym ty się upierasz.


Mnie nie interesuje jaką ty masz temp teraz. Ja podałem według tego coTY przedstawiłeś. Sam napisałeś *46W/m2* 
Takim tokiem myślenia to jak mało ci pójdzie jak będzie +15*C  Ho ho wcale nie trzeba grzać!!!!!!
TO TWÓJ WYKSZTAŁCONY OGÓLNIE TOK MYŚLENIA---- *Nie o to chodziło!!!!*

----------


## -voymar-

> Olej go to taka technika żebyś sam się tłumaczył że nie jesteś wielbłądem i sam ze sobą polemizował,  dodaj go do olanych jak ja i po problemie. Cóż niektórzy mają takie luki w wykształceniu ogólnym że niestety uniemożliwia to dyskusję.


Bardzo jestem zadowolony że można rozmawiać z wykształconym. :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 
Ile lat tego dośwadczenia masz z obecnym grzanie tą klimą? Podajesz dane swojego budynku w zapotrzebowaniu a minutę później zaprzeczasz.
Skoro nie potrafisz  rozróżnić zapotrzebowania dla +5 i -20* o czym my gadamy.
Grunt że wykształcenie ogólne jest.

----------


## JTKirk

> No raczej jest coś nie tak, skoro to południowa wystawa. 
> Moje 4,27kWp włąśnie wyprodukowało 4,3MWh, a połowa modułów patrzy na wschód, połowa na południe (ale te są zacieniane od miesiąca ). 
> Albo masz permanentne zacienienie sporej części modułów, albo leżą na płask, albo ktoś coś spier.olił....


Ewidentnie jest coś mocno nie tak.
Zakładając, 1kWp powinien wyprowdukować w skali roku 1000kWh, to ja mam już teraz 107% normy.
W listopadzie tak jak pisałem wczesniej, 41,5kwh z 1kWp - orientacja południowa, bez zacienienia.

----------


## sruba014

Wczoraj nam wybiło 2.4 Mwh od momentu założenia PV, dzienna produkcja ostatnimi czasy to około 10-20kwh

----------


## -voymar-

A u mnie od założenia prawie 33MWh

----------


## marcinbbb

U mnie w sumie będzie ze 29MWh

----------


## lopiola

listopad 2018  54,1kWh/kWp
listopad 2019  34,4kWh/kWp
listopad 2020  34,2kWh/kWp

----------


## lopiola

Nawet nie wiedziałem, że mam tak kiepsko ocieplony dom, ostatnio przy grzaniu tylko gazem wyszło mi 79kWh na dobę, a tu czytam o 30kWh.

----------


## gawel

uwaga uwaga 10 grudnia osiągnąłem najdenniejszy uzysk rekord dnia 0,01kwh przez cały dzień  :big grin:

----------


## -voymar-

> Nawet nie wiedziałem, że mam tak kiepsko ocieplony dom, ostatnio przy grzaniu tylko gazem wyszło mi 79kWh na dobę, a tu czytam o 30kWh.


Może te 30kWh to PC i COP=3 i jest 90kWh na domek

----------


## lesiu681

Wczoraj minął równy rok od uruchomienia mojej instalacji o mocy 5.18 kwp. Przez ten rok produkcja wyniosła 6217 kwh co daje 1200 kwh z 1kwp. Wydaje mi się, że to bardzo dobry wynik, przynajmniej ja jestem zadowolony.

----------


## gawel

> Wczoraj minął równy rok od uruchomienia mojej instalacji o mocy 5.18 kwp. Przez ten rok produkcja wyniosła 6217 kwh co daje 1200 kwh z 1kwp. Wydaje mi się, że to bardzo dobry wynik, przynajmniej ja jestem zadowolony.


Rewelacja , gratulacje.

----------


## lopiola

> Może te 30kWh to PC i COP=3 i jest 90kWh na domek


Czyli powinno mi starczyć 30kWh energii elektrycznej na dobę, ciekawe ile bym musiał mieć fotowoltaiki?
Mam 2,85kWp i to na pewno nie starczy.

----------


## gawel

> Czyli powinno mi starczyć 30kWh energii elektrycznej na dobę, ciekawe ile bym musiał mieć fotowoltaiki?
> Mam 2,85kWp i to na pewno nie starczy.


Na całkowite zużycie na pewno nie, ale na I strefę w taryfie g12w powinno, zapłaciłbyś za II strefę to nie jest tak drogo.

----------


## lopiola

Mam tylko jedną strefę, jak słońce świeci w dzień to jak mam mieć 2 strefy?

----------


## gawel

> Mam tylko jedną strefę, jak słońce świeci w dzień to jak mam mieć 2 strefy?


Normalnie. A w nocy nie korzystasz z prądu?

----------


## marcinbbb

Grudzień nas rozpieszcza od początku miesiąca * 9kWh/kWp* oby do marca.
Rekordowy okazał się 12.12 produkcja 0,1kWh

----------


## marcinbbb

> Czyli stopka nie aktualna?


A nie domyśliłeś się że ktoś może mieć kilka inwerterów a nie tylko 1? To aby było Ci łatwiej ogarnąć 3,3kW + 1,65kW + 1,71kW + 660W= nieaktualna stopka... Aha w garażu leży jeszcze panel 20W i latarnie solarną też mam ją doliczyć?
Bo kalkulatorka z panelem słonecznym nie będę rozbierał aby sprawdzać moc panela.

----------


## Thor01

U mnie roczna produkcja *2020* (pv od listopada 2019) wyniosła *5760 kWh*, przy mocy zainstalowanej *6,3 kWp* (wschód-zachód w proporcji 8-12). Liczyłem na około 6 MWh, ale zadecydował ostatni kwartał i dość słabe 05-06. W kwietniu miałem więcej niż w czerwcu i wolałbym oczywiście nasłonecznienie z 04 w 06.
W styczniu 2021 mam 32,5 kWh przy czym kolejne 8 dni pod śniegiem nie dały nawet 1 kWh (od 0,01 do 0,24 kWh). 
Autokonsumpcja równe 40% (programatory w pralce i zmywarce).

----------


## gawel

> U mnie roczna produkcja *2020* (pv od listopada 2019) wyniosła *5760 kWh*, przy mocy zainstalowanej *6,3 kWp* (wschód-zachód w proporcji 8-12). Liczyłem na około 6 MWh, ale zadecydował ostatni kwartał i dość słabe 05-06. W kwietniu miałem więcej niż w czerwcu i wolałbym oczywiście nasłonecznienie z 04 w 06.
> W styczniu 2021 mam 32,5 kWh przy czym kolejne 8 dni pod śniegiem nie dały nawet 1 kWh (od 0,01 do 0,24 kWh). 
> Autokonsumpcja równe 40% (programatory w pralce i zmywarce).


Co do nasłonecznienia to identycznie jak u mnie. A jak rachunki ?

----------


## marcinbbb

U mnie słońce wyszło zza chmur  :smile:

----------


## Thor01

> Co do nasłonecznienia to identycznie jak u mnie. A jak rachunki ?


Pierwsze półrocze ok 54 zł (tylko opłaty stałe), na drugie półrocze czekam( zużycie roczne 5,5 MWh). Będzie zapewne ok. 300 - 400 zł.
W przyszłym roku zużycie będzie trochę mniejsze. Dlaczego?

Od lutego cwu grzana jest za pomocą ppc, a do tego do marca oszukiwał mnie licznik z PGE. Licznik był wadliwy, rozłączył mnie od sieci kilkadziesiąt razy, najczęściej wieczorami i naliczył 150 kWh więcej niż wskazywał mój licznik domowy. Okazało się, że w środku miał zamontowany zdalnie sterowany stycznik, który rozłączał mnie czasem kilka razy na minutę i przy okazji zapewne naliczał dodatkowe kWh. Licznik wymieniony na solidnego Siemensa bez stycznika.

Czyli za 2021 rok będą być może tylko opłaty stałe, ok. 21 zł/m-c, w tym mocowa 12 zł. Oby nie zmienili zasad magazynu energii.

----------


## gawel

> Pierwsze półrocze ok 54 zł (tylko opłaty stałe), na drugie półrocze czekam( zużycie roczne 5,5 MWh). Będzie zapewne ok. 300 - 400 zł.
> W przyszłym roku zużycie będzie trochę mniejsze. Dlaczego?
> 
> Od lutego cwu grzana jest za pomocą ppc, a do tego do marca oszukiwał mnie licznik z PGE. Licznik był wadliwy, rozłączył mnie od sieci kilkadziesiąt razy, najczęściej wieczorami i naliczył 150 kWh więcej niż wskazywał mój licznik domowy. Okazało się, że w środku miał zamontowany zdalnie sterowany stycznik, który rozłączał mnie czasem kilka razy na minutę i przy okazji zapewne naliczał dodatkowe kWh. Licznik wymieniony na solidnego Siemensa bez stycznika.
> 
> Czyli za 2021 rok będą być może tylko opłaty stałe, ok. 21 zł/m-c, w tym mocowa 12 zł. Oby nie zmienili zasad magazynu energii.


Fajnie, gratki , i kolejny przykład że można mieć PV rozsądnej wielkości < 10 kilowatopików i spokojnie starcza bez bzdurnych przewymiarowań.  

Zamiana bojlera na Pc cwu to rewelacja u mnie wody jest 3x więcej zużycie  spadło z 3000 do 670 kwh rocznie.

----------


## marcinbbb

Fajne to są solary grzeją od kwietnia do października nawet bez grzałki. Trzeba gdzieś nadmiar ciepła przekierować więc leci w budynek gospodarczy i łazienki w domu. Grzejnik często ma 80*C ale wchodzisz prawie jak do sauny. często gęsto wchodzisz i czujesz sfąt przypalanej farby ale OK farba nie odchodzi bo malowanie proszkowe

----------


## bobrow

> Fajnie, gratki , i kolejny przykład że można mieć PV rozsądnej wielkości < 10 kilowatopików i spokojnie starcza bez bzdurnych przewymiarowań.  
> 
> Zamiana bojlera na Pc cwu to rewelacja u mnie wody jest 3x więcej zużycie  spadło z 3000 do 670 kwh rocznie.


Pietro-proszę nie wpędzaj mnie w kompleksy....
Ja mam 9,92kWp na szopce i nie starcza mi...
Ech...jak tu żyć Panie...Prezesie ?

----------


## gawel

> Pietro-proszę nie wpędzaj mnie w kompleksy....
> Ja mam 9,92kWp na szopce i nie starcza mi...
> Ech...jak tu żyć Panie...Prezesie ?


No ba ktoś ma skromny biały domek a ktoś Tarę  :smile:

----------


## mardor1971

U mnie roczna produkcja za rok 2020 wyniosła 9,86 Mwh. Instalacja 8,8 kwp skierowana na południe

----------


## boru

> ...
> Autokonsumpcja równe 40% (programatory w pralce i zmywarce).


możesz wyjaśnić o co chodzi w tym zdaniu ?

----------


## mitch

> możesz wyjaśnić o co chodzi w tym zdaniu ?


Zapewne stosuje ścisły reżim godzinowy. Taki tam fetyszysta słoneczny  :wink:

----------


## Thor01

> Zapewne stosuje ścisły reżim godzinowy. Taki tam fetyszysta słoneczny


Pomagam tej biednej polskiej "narodowej" energetyce, którą to te kułaki z PV na dachu niszczą nadmiarem mocy w słoneczne letnie południa.
 W trosce o stare trafa w sieci i aby nie musieli wywalać "energii do gruntu" (z innego wątku) często ustawiam zmywarkę i pralkę na działanie w szczycie mojej produkcji. Oczywiście nie zawsze. 
Akurat moja podstacja (200m odległości) ma 11 lat, ale dbam jak mogę, by jej nie sfajczyć moimi 6,3 kWp.
W ramach fetyszyzacji Słońca załączam również w letnie upały klimatyzację. Kolejny kW ulgi dla steranej energetyki.

----------


## marcinbbb

U mnie na wsi zrobiło się już ze 150kWp na 4 trafa nie wiem ale sądzę że muszą już spuszczać prąd do gruntu czy do kanalizacji bo obok jest przepompownia ścieków.

----------


## cangi80

Siedem ostatnich dni produkcja 0 ,  zasypało 25 cm śniegu. 
Styczeń słabo tylko 15,4 kWh z kWp.

----------


## cangi80

> U mnie na wsi zrobiło się już ze 150kWp na 4 trafa nie wiem ale sądzę że muszą już spuszczać prąd do gruntu czy do kanalizacji bo obok jest przepompownia ścieków.


U nas przepompownie i oczyszczalnia mają mnustwo swoich paneli więc mają chyba przepełnienie energetyczne z moich nie przyjmą.

----------


## niedowiarek

Nie wiem czy to nie będzie offtop, ale zaryzykuję  :wink: . Instalacja na gruncie pracuje drugi m-c. Grudzień 31,4 kWh/kWp, styczeń 37,4kWh/kWp. Jestem zadowolony :big grin: .

----------


## bobrow

> Nie wiem czy to nie będzie offtop, ale zaryzykuję . Instalacja na gruncie pracuje drugi m-c. Grudzień 31,4 kWh/kWp, styczeń 37,4kWh/kWp. Jestem zadowolony.



U mnie w styczniu 65kWh-bida ,jak to przy normalnej zimie...Choć w zeszłym roku było w styczniu 183kWh

----------


## marcinbbb

U mnie z samej instalacji 3,3kW wpadło 54,3kWh (z czego wczoraj i dziś ponad 12kWh)


Całość myślę że niewiele ponad 110kWh

----------


## Wujor

To nie był dobry styczeń...ochłodzenie klimatu postępuje. Styczeń 2020 - 51kwh z 1kwp ...a teraz...35kwh z 1kwp

----------


## -voymar-

> Zgadzam się z tym. Odnoszę wrażenie, że niektórzy z posiadaczy dobrze skierowanych PV uczynili sobie w wątku pole do pokazywania, że są w czymś lepsi. Trochę to przypomina tokowanie, już nie przywołując dosłownie rywalizacji pewnych bliskich nam, sympatycznych ssaków.
> 
> Mam z konieczności ŹLE ukierunkowaną instalację, czyli W-E (-30 st). Przed montażem w programie PvSolExpert zrobiłem symulację i program - biorąc pod uwagę moc, kąt, azymunt, położenie geograficzne, pogodę w regionie - wygenerował przewidywany uzysk roczny. Dodałem 3 panele po zachodniej stronie i mam tyle prądu co z południowej instalacji. I nie rusza mnie rywalizacja na uzyski. Najważniejsza jest produkcja roczna w stosunku do potrzeb i jak najmniejszy rachunek, bez zbytniego przewymiarowania.
> 
> Ale w sumie mogę kupić inwerter 1 kW  1. fazowy (ok. 700 zł), dwa panele 400W, postawić na szopce wg idealnych dla produkcji kątów i będę wymiatał w konkurencji kWh/kWp. Zresztą nasze uzyski są i tak żałosne w stosunku do tych np. z Grecji czy  Arabii Saudyjskiej. 
> 
> Ma sens jedynie *porównywanie tak samo skierowanych PV,* położonych niedaleko  i wychwytywanie z tego np. *zanieczyszczeń atmosfery przy podobnej pogodzie*. Moim skromnym zdaniem.


Zgoda w 100% A tak na marginesie. Bo było odnośnie mycia Ja ich nigdy nie myłem i nie zauważyłem istotnych zmian w produkcji. Kurzu bylo tyle ( 2 miechy bez opadow ) że jak bys cos napisał to by było widać z 200m
Na Ra

----------


## lopiola

Jeżeli "voymar" wyprodukuje 120% tego co ja w lutym 2021r, a w lutym przyszłego roku 150% i tych "voymarów" jest kilkunastu to znaczy, że moje panele zaniemogły.
A jak mnie nie interesuje to co jest w tytule wątku, to nie czytam go.

----------


## tomaszx11

Witam.  Miałbym pytanko z innej  beczki , a mianowicie,  czy licznik EE powinien się wyzerować po roku używania PV ( w lutym minął rok) , wyzerowany nie jest , licznik to Iskra. Dzięki za info.

----------


## gawel

> Witam.  Miałbym pytanko z innej  beczki , a mianowicie,  czy licznik EE powinien się wyzerować po roku używania PV ( w lutym minął rok) , wyzerowany nie jest , licznik to Iskra. Dzięki za info.


nie

----------


## -voymar-

> Witam.  Miałbym pytanko z innej  beczki , a mianowicie,  czy licznik EE powinien się wyzerować po roku używania PV ( w lutym minął rok) , wyzerowany nie jest , licznik to Iskra. Dzięki za info.


Pewnie że nie . Licznik pracuje tak jak bez PV ,aż do kolejnej legalizacji to tak ok.10lat potem pewnie ZE go wymieni jak to robilo do tej pory.

----------


## lopiola

Liczniki z taką kręcącą się tarczą legalizuje się co 15 lat, a elektroniczne co 8 lat.
Gdyby liczydło w liczniku policzyło więcej niż jest jego maksymalna pojemność to by się wyzerowało i dalej liczyło, kiedyś w niektórych sytuacjach zdarzało się tak.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Ale po co ci to potrzebne? takim tokiem myślenia to wyjdzie że PV o mocy 8kW pracowała przez 10s. z mocą 8kW czy tam z moc 7.8kW ale w ciągu dnia zrobiła 10kWh Tak to wygląda.


A czy to ja zadałem pytanie? Czy to mnie interesuje? Ktoś zadał pytanie o moc to mu powiedziałem, ty nie masz nic do powiedzenia to zamknij du**. Nie chcesz odpowiedzieć na pytanie ale zaj***** trzy grosze nie ma temat musisz wtrącić. Pytanie po co? Cieszą Cię takie zaczepki? Zwróć uwagę na tytuł tematu, jak myślisz czego on dotyczy? Żygać się chce przez takie jak Twój wpisy. Nie chcesz pisać na temat, bo uważasz że to głupota ale offtop to już tak.

----------


## Thor01

W tym wątku pisałem jaki mam uzysk po roku, jak to się ma do zużycia, które miesiące mogłyby być lepsze. W kwietniu zrównoważyło mi się zużycie z produkcją, w tym roku zapewne będzie to trochę później. 

Czytam wpisy  o produkcji z innych pv i to jest ciekawe. Czytam o wpływie kierunku, kąta, pory roku na produkcję z różnych instalacji i to jest ciekawe.

Jednak dziesiątki postów z danymi typu **kWh/kWp w przedziałach czasu od godzin, dni do tygodni  przestały mówić cokolwiek. Oprócz komunikatu o lepszym nasłonecznieniu w danym dniu.

----------


## -voymar-

> A czy to ja zadałem pytanie? Czy to mnie interesuje? Ktoś zadał pytanie o moc to mu powiedziałem, ty nie masz nic do powiedzenia to zamknij du**. Nie chcesz odpowiedzieć na pytanie ale zaj***** trzy grosze nie ma temat musisz wtrącić. Pytanie po co? Cieszą Cię takie zaczepki? Zwróć uwagę na tytuł tematu, jak myślisz czego on dotyczy? Żygać się chce przez takie jak Twój wpisy. Nie chcesz pisać na temat, bo uważasz że to głupota ale offtop to już tak.


Z zasady na głupie pytania nie odpowiadam - bo te takie są.
*Cyt*.-Cieszą Cię takie zaczepki? -Wyobraź sobie że NIE bo to nie sa zaczepki a jedynie nakierowanie na poprawny tok myślenia( Jak się nie zna podstaw ) to tak właśnie wygląda pytanie. 
*Cyt*. Zwróć uwagę na tytuł tematu, jak myślisz czego on dotyczy? *Właśnie czego dotyczy i to jedyne dobre i słuszne w twej wypowiedzi.*
Uzysk --na pewno wiesz co to jest?
Bo skoro jest napisane że moja PV o mocy 8kW pracowała ze sprawnością 80% czy tam 90%-- to to jest uzysk? Jaki? w jakiej jednostce czasu.? 
Tak jak pisałem są to chwilowe moce trwające kilka sekund /dzień .Podniecając się chwilową mocą PV to sorry ale osoba ta ma minimalne pojęcie o PV

----------


## Lubuszmen

@voymar
To, że Ci Bozia nie poskąpiła rozumu oznacza tylko tyle, że powinieneś grzecznie się ta wiedzą dzielić. 
Moje pytanie nie dotyczy chwilowego piku kiedy panele zimne i nagle słońce wyjdzie zza chmur, tylko mocy w szczytowym punkcie klasycznej paraboli słonecznego dnia. Otóż wyobraziłem sobie, że wiedząc jaką moc moje urządzenie powinno generować powiedzmy ok. 1 marca ok. 1 czerwca ok. 1 września w stosunku do zainstalowanej (wynik %) mam szybką informację o poprawności pracy ustrojstwa. 
Patrzę w słoneczne około tego terminu w południe na moc w szczycie paraboli i widzę 73% - OK tak powinno być - wszystko działa jak trzeba. 
Za rok 72,5%. Za dwa lata 72%. To tak jak z olejem w silniku auta. Raz na jakiś czas trzeba sprawdzić. No chyba, że elektrownie mają dwa stany: działa i nie działa. 
To wtedy masz rację - bez sensu.  Mam to od pól roku i się tego dopiero uczę, więc proszę o wyrozumiałość.

----------


## -voymar-

> @voymar
> To, że Ci Bozia nie poskąpiła rozumu oznacza tylko tyle, że powinieneś grzecznie się ta wiedzą dzielić. 
> Moje pytanie nie dotyczy chwilowego piku kiedy panele zimne i nagle słońce wyjdzie zza chmur, tylko mocy w szczytowym punkcie klasycznej paraboli słonecznego dnia. Otóż wyobraziłem sobie, że wiedząc jaką moc moje urządzenie powinno generować powiedzmy ok. 1 marca ok. 1 czerwca ok. 1 września w stosunku do zainstalowanej (wynik %) mam szybką informację o poprawności pracy ustrojstwa. 
> Patrzę w słoneczne około tego terminu w południe na moc w szczycie paraboli i widzę 73% - OK tak powinno być - wszystko działa jak trzeba. 
> Za rok 72,5%. Za dwa lata 72%. To tak jak z olejem w silniku auta. Raz na jakiś czas trzeba sprawdzić. No chyba, że elektrownie mają dwa stany: działa i nie działa. 
> To wtedy masz rację - bez sensu.  Mam to od pól roku i się tego dopiero uczę, więc proszę o wyrozumiałość.


Ok .ale to blędne rozumowanie. Faktem jest to ze wiosna jest w kwietniu jak i zima w styczniu. Tak samo możemy powiedzieć że ; np. 04.03 ( co rok słońce wschodzi o godz.-x    a   zachodzi o godz. y  i to jest prawda i tak jest co rok . Ale do PV ma sie ni jak. Jak byś wziął uzyski z poszczególnych miesięcy w roku i tak przez parę lat to  było by bardziej prawdopodobne ( zbliżone ) do roku poprzedniego niż to że 04.03 PV pracuje przez 10s. z mocą 8kW i za rok tak będzie. To błąd. ( za rok może być deszcz)  Na tej podstawie nie stwierdzisz o ubytku mocy paneli.Kolejny przykład PV były takie dni że PV w słoneczny dzień stycznia robiła 25kWh ( PV 5,72kW) a w maju tylko 10 kW A tak w ramach uzupełnienia . Zacząłem 6 rok z PV i uwierz nie widać aby panele coś straciły na mocy. Jest to na dziś niezauważalne co zapewne nie znaczy że się zużywają. Nie chce mi sie sprawdzać lecz były takie lata że PV ( młodsza wiekowo ) bo np. w 17r zrobiła 6850kWh/rok a dwa lata później czyli w 19r.7015kWh Podejrzewam że minie jeszcze wiele lat aby to było widać golym okiem ,lecz zapewne tak będzie. Na dziś tego nie ma. Tak że lepiej skup się na tym ile PV robi dziennie, miesięcznie bo to jest NAJWAŻNIEJSZE a nie to z jaką to robi mocą.

----------


## k1krzysztof

*
""Napisał Lubuszme""

 Otóż wyobraziłem sobie, że wiedząc jaką moc moje urządzenie powinno generować powiedzmy ok. 1 marca ok. 1 czerwca ok. 1 września w stosunku do zainstalowanej (wynik %) mam szybką informację o poprawności pracy ustrojstwa.
Patrzę w słoneczne około tego terminu w południe na moc w szczycie paraboli i widzę 73% - OK tak powinno być - wszystko działa jak trzeba.
Za rok 72,5%. Za dwa lata 72%. To tak jak z olejem w silniku auta. Raz na jakiś czas trzeba sprawdzić.*

jeżeli masz takie potrzeby to proponuję program w j.polskim jeden z lepszych na stronie masz opis ci i jak polecam .
http://scanthesun.com/scanthesun.php
pobierz na telefon i zrób pomiary swojego stanowiska podstaw parametry instalacji i po problemie
przykładowy wykres

----------


## Pitrekkk

3 dzień pracy

4.95kWp
Ziemia, na południe, z częściowym zacienienie porannym przez dom.

21.7 kWh.

----------


## Maniek1234

Witam wszystkich, mam pytanie do znawców fotowoltaiki.Chcialbym zainstalować instalacje fotowoltaiczną, ale mam tylko na zachodniej połaci dachu możliwość bez cienia i dużo miejsca na zainstalowanie.Jak oceniacie tą stronę do montażu instalacji ? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pitrekkk

http://www.pvinfo.pl/www.solwis.pl/s...talacji_pv.jpg

A ogólnie nie ten temat, można winnych miejscu zadać to pytanie.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Witam wszystkich, mam pytanie do znawców fotowoltaiki.Chcialbym zainstalować instalacje fotowoltaiczną, ale mam tylko na zachodniej połaci dachu możliwość bez cienia i dużo miejsca na zainstalowanie.Jak oceniacie tą stronę do montażu instalacji ? Pozdrawiam


-15 do - 30% w stosunku do instalacji południowej, zależne jeszcze jest dużo od kąta połaci. Generalnie kup falownik do swoich potrzeb (zużycia energii) a ogniw zainstaluj 30%więcej i będzie git. Zachód ma tą przewagę, że większość produkuje po południu a zazwyczaj wtedy więcej konsumujemy.

----------


## lopiola

Na tym samym dachu mam pv i kolektory solarne.
Porównuję energię wyprodukowaną przez pv i solary w procentach do wartości maksymalnej uzyskanej w roku 2018.
Dane z solara odczytywane z licznika ciepła.

A tu film o fotowoltaice, o opłacie mocowej:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5SwGl6PDjc

----------


## Maniek1234

Dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi, chciałem jeszcze  dodać że kąt mojego dachu wynosi 45°.Jak to wszystko widzicie? Czy jest sens montowania  fotowoltaiki ? Pozdrawiam

----------


## niedowiarek

Zdecydowanie tak. Chyba, że musisz się zadłużyć na ten cel wysoko oprocentowanym kredytem.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi, chciałem jeszcze  dodać że kąt mojego dachu wynosi 45°.Jak to wszystko widzicie? Czy jest sens montowania  fotowoltaiki ? Pozdrawiam


A na gruncie nie masz możliwości? Wyszło by znacznie lepiej.

----------


## fotohobby

Tak, tak wiemy - żonie się nie podoba i nie pozwala...

----------


## Arturo1972

> Tak, tak wiemy - żonie się nie podoba i nie pozwala...


Ba, żona jest "na tak" bo słyszy bzdury od jednego czy drugiego,że prąd za darmo   :big grin: 
U nas w rodzinie ja jestem techniczny a przy okazji również esteta i PV mówię stanowcze NIE  :smile: 
Za mojego życia na 100% nie wpakuje PV do domu   :smile:

----------


## mitch

> U nas w rodzinie ja jestem techniczny a przy okazji również esteta i PV mówię stanowcze NIE 
> Za mojego życia na 100% nie wpakuje PV do domu


I prawidłowo - nic na siłę. Tak jak PV nie jest dla każdego, tak nie ma na świecie inwestycji dobrej dla każdego. Każdy ma swoje indywidualne potrzeby, jeden kasę trzyma na lokatach, drugi w złocie, a trzeci kupuje PV. Każdy sposób jest dobry, pod warunkiem, ze człowiek się z nim dobrze czuje i ma to obgadane z drugą osobą w związku.

 Natomiast kwestia wchodzenia w środek dyskusji ludzi o uzysku PV i rzucanie paru cyferek wyrwanych z kontekstu, wygłoszenie kwestii totalnie od czapy (zarabianie na produkcji) i napisanie mniej więcej "no może i fajnie działa, ale brzydkie toto" i podparcie tego swoim rzekomym autorytetem osoby "technicznej" i estety jest... zupełnie inną kwestią. Na żywo, to mniej więcej podałbym Ci kieliszek, odwrócił, poklepał po plecach, powiedział "no spoko-spoko stary, święte słowa" i pokierował w inna stronę, żebyś robił siarę gdzieś indziej. A tu, na forum, to nawet nie wiadomo jak zareagować  :wink:

----------


## Arturo1972

> I prawidłowo - nic na siłę. Tak jak PV nie jest dla każdego, tak nie ma na świecie inwestycji dobrej dla każdego. Każdy ma swoje indywidualne potrzeby, jeden kasę trzyma na lokatach, drugi w złocie, a trzeci kupuje PV. Każdy sposób jest dobry, pod warunkiem, ze człowiek się z nim dobrze czuje i ma to obgadane z drugą osobą w związku.
> 
>  Natomiast kwestia wchodzenia w środek dyskusji ludzi o uzysku PV i rzucanie paru cyferek wyrwanych z kontekstu, wygłoszenie kwestii totalnie od czapy (zarabianie na produkcji) i napisanie mniej więcej "no może i fajnie działa, ale brzydkie toto" i podparcie tego swoim rzekomym autorytetem osoby "technicznej" i estety jest... zupełnie inną kwestią. Na żywo, to mniej więcej podałbym Ci kieliszek, odwrócił, poklepał po plecach, powiedział "no spoko-spoko stary, święte słowa" i pokierował w inna stronę, żebyś robił siarę gdzieś indziej. A tu, na forum, to nawet nie wiadomo jak zareagować


A wal prosto z mostu, ja się nie obrażę   :big grin: 
Nie wiedziałem, że tutaj tak wrażliwi gostki są   :wink: 
Jak to mówił mój s.p wujek o swoim zięciu"przez bibułkę robiony "  :big grin: 

Przy plocie sąsiad mi się pochwalil i pokazał apke i tam odczytałem te dane   :wink:  No miał na bogato tego wyprodukowanego   :wink:

----------


## mitch

> A wal prosto z mostu, ja się nie obrażę  
> Nie wiedziałem, że tutaj tak wrażliwi gostki są


Nie zrozumiałeś. Po prostu najzwyczajniej w świecie zachowałeś się jak, powiedzmy, mało rozgarnięty chłop, co wpadł, narobił siary i jedyne co spowodował, to uśmiech politowania. Jak Ty to z wrażliwością pomyliłeś - nie wiem  :wink:  Żebyś jeszcze z sensem gadał. A tak, to wyszło jak zawsze - kiepsko. :popcorn:

----------


## -voymar-

> Ba, żona jest "na tak" bo słyszy bzdury od jednego czy drugiego,że prąd za darmo  
> U nas w rodzinie ja jestem techniczny a przy okazji również esteta i PV mówię stanowcze NIE 
> Za mojego życia na 100% nie wpakuje PV do domu


Skoro jesteś taki esteta --to może wrzuć ten filmik co go zamieściłeś na YT  ( Ja go mam )- jaki to syf masz wokół PC. Wiesz który ,wrzuć wszystkim estetykę .Tylko nie kombinuj .

----------


## Arturo1972

> Nie zrozumiałeś. Po prostu najzwyczajniej w świecie zachowałeś się jak, powiedzmy, mało rozgarnięty chłop, co wpadł, narobił siary i jedyne co spowodował, to uśmiech politowania. Jak Ty to z wrażliwością pomyliłeś - nie wiem  Żebyś jeszcze z sensem gadał. A tak, to wyszło jak zawsze - kiepsko.


Weźcie nie róbcie sobie jaj ze mnie   :big grin: 
Ty tak na poważnie  ? 
 :big grin: 

Jak Ty na poważnie, to myślę, że czeka Ciebie stryczek w lesie bo zrobiłeś kuku rodzinie i będą przez Ciebie cierpieć.
Zachowaj się zatem jak facet....

----------


## -voymar-

> Nie zrozumiałeś. Po prostu najzwyczajniej w świecie zachowałeś się jak, powiedzmy, mało rozgarnięty chłop, co wpadł, narobił siary i jedyne co spowodował, to uśmiech politowania. Jak Ty to z wrażliwością pomyliłeś - nie wiem  Żebyś jeszcze z sensem gadał. A tak, to wyszło jak zawsze - kiepsko.


To taki TYP człowieka .Dalej niż czubek własnego nosa nie sięga. Jego zawsze na wierzchu. Tylko jak zbierzesz wszystkie jego wywody ,jak i wpisy co o swym domu pisze. Poskładasz to do KUPY obliczysz wynik na podstawie danych to to co pisze MA SIE NI JAK. Widać że lubi robić hałas.

----------


## -voymar-

Naprany na BANK

----------


## Arturo1972

> Skoro jesteś taki esteta --to może wrzuć ten filmik co go zamieściłeś na YT  ( Ja go mam )- jaki to syf masz wokół PC. Wiesz który ,wrzuć wszystkim estetykę .Tylko nie kombinuj .


Spesial for ju, żeby nie śmiecić wątku, sprzed chwili, Bestia to główny aktor   :wink: 
https://youtu.be/3u83Bh0JiHc

Jak widać pompa nie pracuje,nawet w nocy,zatem Twoje teorie rodem od Maciara to o kant d...roztrzasc   :big grin: 
Nie pracuje bo stwierdziła,że nie musi, mając nawet zaszronione kratki...

----------


## kulibob

> To tym bardziej uważam PV za bzdurę totalną  
> Nie tylko ze względów estetycznych ale i matematycznych


Uzasadnij matematycznie?

Optymalizowane  PV u mnie mac zas zwrotu 5,2 roku zostały 4 lata.Bez uwzględnienia podwyżek

Walić estetyke, kasa ma się zgadzać a nie debilna ideologia

----------


## kryzys

> Ba, żona jest "na tak" bo słyszy bzdury od jednego czy drugiego,że prąd za darmo  
> U nas w rodzinie ja jestem techniczny a przy okazji również esteta i PV mówię stanowcze NIE 
> Za mojego życia na 100% nie wpakuje PV do domu


To traker do tego obrotowy i uzyski masz ok 50 procent większe nie szpecąc domu .

----------


## fotohobby

> Uzasadnij matematycznie?


Trochę za dużo wymagasz....

----------


## mitch

> Weźcie nie róbcie sobie jaj ze mnie 
> Ty tak na poważnie ?


No tak, na poważnie. Jest takie powiedzenie - jeśli wlazłeś między wrony, musisz krakać jak i one. Żeby łamać te zasady bez konsekwencji, muszą być spełnione pewne warunki. To wie każdy począwszy od przedszkola po polityków, po drodze mijając m.in. fora internetowe. Czego nie rozumiesz?  :smile: 




> Jak Ty na poważnie, to myślę, że czeka Ciebie stryczek w lesie bo zrobiłeś kuku rodzinie i będą przez Ciebie cierpieć.
> Zachowaj się zatem jak facet....


Poziom abstrakcji Twoich wypowiedzi przekroczył moje granice pojmowania.

Dla mnie sprawa jest jasna - jak z moją pracą/hobby. Jak czegoś nie rozumiem, to tego nie tykam. Jak mam za mało pieniędzy, to w to nie wchodzę. Jak moja ładniejsza połowa mówi nie - to jeśli jej nie przekonam, temat znika. I takie powody rozumiem w zwykłym życiu. I nie wchodzę w środek imprezy syna z gościami latającymi bokiem i nie mówię, że z silnikiem 1.6 nie da się latać bokiem, bo do tego trzeba mieć co najmniej 200-ście konia pod maską. Bo są pewne granice żenady, a wypowiedzi starego pierdziela o czymś, co widział na obrazkach będą żenujące i mało sensowne. Co ma do tego moja rodzina i w jaki sposób przez to cierpią? I na koniec - dlaczego mam iść do lasu z innego powodu niż spacer i odpoczynek? Nie ogarniam.  :jaw drop: 




> To taki TYP człowieka .Dalej niż czubek własnego nosa nie sięga. Jego zawsze na wierzchu. Tylko jak zbierzesz wszystkie jego wywody ,jak i wpisy co o swym domu pisze. Poskładasz to do KUPY obliczysz wynik na podstawie danych to to co pisze MA SIE NI JAK. Widać że lubi robić hałas.


Coś mam wrażenie, że go pamiętam sprzed ładnych paru lat. To ten co wchodził w spółkę z gościem od PC czy pomyliłem nicki?

----------


## -voymar-

> Spesial for ju, żeby nie śmiecić wątku, sprzed chwili, Bestia to główny aktor  
> https://youtu.be/3u83Bh0JiHc
> 
> Jak widać pompa nie pracuje,nawet w nocy,zatem Twoje teorie rodem od Maciara to o kant d...roztrzasc  
> Nie pracuje bo stwierdziła,że nie musi, mając nawet zaszronione kratki...


NIE NIE----nie ten film !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nie z wczoraj tylko ten z okresu zimowego .Jak śnieg leżał
Hm. PC nie chodzi w nocy -- U większości nie chodzi ,bo i po co
Czekam dalej na film-- Krętacz i tyle Ty dobrze wiesz który film.

----------


## -voymar-

mith - być może .ja tego nie wiem. Też mi coś świta. Zwłaszcza że kupił T-Cap po atrakcyjnej cenie z obciążeniem domu 3,5kW i zużyciem rocznym przez PC-1500kWh
To takie jego opisy jedne z wielu. Magisterkę na 3 by z tego napisał na bank.

----------


## bobrow

Koledzy,
jak chcecie poznać przygodę Arturo w roli  sprzedawcy (a może nawet i instalatora) , to poszukajcie sobie wpisy (z finałowym obnażeniem-tj uznaniem go za oszusta) byłego wspólnika (a może tylko niedoszłego ?)  o niku Miki123...
Smrodek się ciągnie...

----------


## kulibob

Arturek kiedyś miałeś moc ,miałeś siłe, byłeś mega trolem . a teraz? Już chyba zdziadziałeś i tylko na protesty z foljarzami się nadajesz.

Nikogo od debili nie wyzwiesz ani nic ....? Legenda zobowiązuje!!

----------


## cangi80

Może przejdę do tematu. Dzisiaj został przebity u mnie marzec ,  mam 75,6 kWh z 1 kWp,    jeszcze zostało parę dni ale będzie słabo.

----------


## jacek22

> Może przejdę do tematu. Dzisiaj został przebity u mnie marzec ,  mam 75,6 kWh z 1 kWp,    jeszcze zostało parę dni ale będzie słabo.


Maj też się słabo zapowiada.. . ::-(:

----------


## magdaseb

> To ile tych (kWh) wpadło w ten piękny dzień?
> 133kWh?


Dokładnie 134kWh, z czego do magazynu wysłałem 113,5kWh.

----------


## Smakor

U mnie czerwiec dobrze się zapowiada. Na razie średnia z 15 dni to 55 kWh dziennie z 10 kWp (850 całość do 15.06)

----------


## niedowiarek

> Również mam nowy rekord w ponad rocznej instalacji.
> Idealna parabola *7.69* kWh z kWp
> Czerwiec łącznie z dzisiaj *82,97* kWh z kWp


Dla porównania (podkarpacie): 7,65 kWh/kWp.
od 1 do 14 czerwca - 85,01 kWh/kWp.
Rekord miałem 10 maja - 7.76 kWh/kWp.

----------


## JacekRze

u mnie też w maju były lepsze rekordy, jak na razie najwięcej 09.05 - 7,15kWh/kWp. 10.05 prawie tak samo. 
w czerwcu najlepszy dzień - wczoraj, 6,5kWh/kWp.
do 16.06 - 85,6kWh/kWp - na razie tylko jeden dzień był z produkcją poniżej 20kWh. oby tak dalej, to może do końca czerwca uda się wyjść na "0" z zakładem energetycznym.

----------


## JTKirk

Do końca miesiąca co prawda daleko, ale juz teraz jestem prawie pewny, że czewiec to będzie najlepszy miesiąc w tym roku - na pewno lepszy niż kwiecień czy maj  :wink:

----------


## Rigeza

U mnie podobnie, nie ma rekordów, ale codziennie się po trochę składa i na obecną chwilę jest już 760kWh w tym miesiącu co daje 93kWh/kWp. Dla porównania w poprzednim roku Czerwiec zakończył się na 899kWh.

----------


## Wujor

Ciekaw jestem jaką macie maksymalną wydajność paneli w takie dni jak dziś. U mnie temp. pow. 30C,bezchmurnie, dach nachylenie 42 stopnie kierunek południowy z lekkim kopnięciem na wschód.  Maksymalna wydajność to 79%-80%

----------


## kulibob

U mnie w szczycie ok 100% wydajności inwertera bez odcięcia 3700W z 4,55kWp

----------


## fotohobby

> Ciekaw jestem jaką macie maksymalną wydajność paneli w takie dni jak dziś. U mnie temp. pow. 30C,bezchmurnie, dach nachylenie 42 stopnie kierunek południowy z lekkim kopnięciem na wschód.  Maksymalna wydajność to 79%-80%


U mnie nachylenie 35 stopni, południe 10stopni na zachód moduły Longi 305Wp oddają teraz (12.30) od 252 do 255W, czyli 82-84%
Napięcie w sieci AC - 233V  :smile:

----------


## Smakor

> Napięcie w sieci AC - 233V


U mnie 233 to nawet wieczorem nie jest jak słońca brak, teraz 253 to standard dochodząc nawet do 259.

----------


## cangi80

U mnie w szczycie 82 %  , na zewnątrz 32 *C

----------


## Wujor

Czyli co sądzicie?  Chyba panele mam do dupy skoro 80% to max wydajności w upalny dzień jak dzisiaj. Jednakże w chłodnie , słoneczne dni osiągały moc inwertera tj. 4,5kW ale ta temperatura je widzę mocno ogranicza.

----------


## Smakor

> Czyli co sądzicie?  Chyba panele mam do dupy skoro 80% to max wydajności w upalny dzień jak dzisiaj. Jednakże w chłodnie , słoneczne dni osiągały moc inwertera tj. 4,5kW ale ta temperatura je widzę mocno ogranicza.


Warto poczytać jak temp., wpływa na panele  :smile:  I dlaczego max wydajność nie występuje w lipcu i sierpniu.

----------


## fotohobby

> Czyli co sądzicie?  Chyba panele mam do dupy skoro 80% to max wydajności w upalny dzień jak dzisiaj. Jednakże w chłodnie , słoneczne dni osiągały moc inwertera tj. 4,5kW ale ta temperatura je widzę mocno ogranicza.


Przecież na wszystkie moduły temp wpływa negatywnie.
W specyfikacji masz podany współczynnik temperaturowy  -ile % tracą z każdym 1C powyżej warunków STC

Poza tym, masz (jak na lato) mniej optymalny kąt pochylenia

----------


## Wujor

> Przecież na wszystkie moduły temp wpływa negatywnie.
> W specyfikacji masz podany współczynnik temperaturowy  -ile % tracą z każdym 1C powyżej warunków STC
> 
> Poza tym, masz (jak na lato) mniej optymalny kąt pochylenia


Tak , tak znam ten wsp, Pmax. Akurat u mnie jest -0,4% z każdym stopniem C - a więc całkiem dobrze. Natomiast wchodząc na stronę pvmonitor - widzę że w mojej okolicy wykręcają nawet ponad 90% sprawności, dlatego zastanawiam się gdzie jest pies pogrzebany...

----------


## niedowiarek

Moje mają -0,32%/°C. Dzisiaj w szczycie podały 94% mocy maksymalnej, ale bardzo krótko. Zamontowane na stelażu gruntowym (35°/południe).

----------


## fotohobby

> Moje mają -0,32%/°C. Dzisiaj w szczycie podały 94% mocy maksymalnej, ale bardzo krótko.


Skoro krótko, to widocznie było to po chwilowym przysłonięciu przez  chmurkę i spadku temp modułu.
Mnie też w jednym odczycie moduły dawaĺy po 275W

----------


## raxon

Dzis mialem 90% ale prawda jest inna. Dawaly 90% przy zalozeniu naslonecznienia 1000W/m2 a jak wiadomo ono jest teoche wyzsze wiec rzeczywista sprawnosc to pewnie z 75% ale u nas wie fajnie oblicza bo w maju osiaga te "100%"  :smile:  u mnie panele dah solar zamontowane na grafitowej blachodachowce.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

No niestety tak to już jest z fotowoltaiką, że taci na sprawności przy takich temperaturach jak teraz są. Pewnie wielu prosumentów z sentymentem wspomina kwiecień 2020  :wink: . Jeszcze się wtedy  nie wychodziło z domu to  i autokonsumpcja była większa  :big grin:

----------


## brusss_2008

może i sprawność paneli wraz z temperaturą spada, jednak sporo słońca w czerwcu tego roku. 21 dni za nami a produkcja u mnie identyczna jak za cały czerwiec 2020

----------


## -voymar-

Jak oświetlisz panele to w nocy będą produkować. Tak więc uzyski x 2
No no wtedy tu nam 418kWh/kW poda zamiast 209kWh/kW
PS> Specyfik o który pytasz musi być zaje...ty skoro takie cuda wypisuje. Trzeba mieć wyobraźnię.
Podawał że z chłodzeniem 200kWhwięcej na miesiąc. To ni ma bata aby uzyskać 209kWh/kW. Bo jak te 200 dodam do uzysków to ni hu hu nie daje owych 209kWh, pomimo tego że PV mam idealnie na południe i kącie 35* bez zacienień , a PV startuje o 4.15 rano.( oczywiście pomijając to że  dni słoneczne w miesiącu mają znaczenie)
Na Ra

----------


## fotohobby

> Pomysł niezły... chłodzić panele w lato to może w zimę będziemy je ogrzewać? Aby pracowały w optymalnych warunkach zbliżonych do 20*C.


A jak ci się wymyśliło, że 20C to optymalne warunki ? Przecież -10C to znacznie lepsze warunki produkcji.

----------


## plusfoto

A ja tam idę dzisiaj na letni rekord. Prawie 15 a produkcji 4,4 kWh

----------


## marcinbbb

Producenci twierdzą że wszystkie panele testują przy Tc=20-25*C. Gdyby testowali przy -10*C to każdy panel miałby 150% większą moc?




> A ja tam idę dzisiaj na letni rekord. Prawie 15 a produkcji 4,4 kWh


Poczekaj do zimy będą dni że panele nie są pokryte śniegiem a produkcja będzie sięgała 0,2kWh :smile:

----------


## -voymar-

> Producenci twierdzą że wszystkie panele testują przy Tc=20-25*C. Gdyby testowali przy -10*C to każdy panel miałby 150% większą moc?
> 
> 
> 
> Poczekaj do zimy będą dni że panele nie są pokryte śniegiem a produkcja będzie sięgała 0,2kWh


To wtedy masz Mistrz jak my będziemy mieli 0,2/dzień On za miesiąc złapie 140kWh/kW

----------


## stos

.

----------


## fotohobby

> Producenci twierdzą że wszystkie panele testują przy Tc=20-25*C. Gdyby testowali przy -10*C to każdy panel miałby 150% większą moc?


Tak, bo tak się umówili. Równie dobrze mogli umówić się przy 30C
Jaką moc ma Twój panel przy -10C  możesz sobie obliczyć, korzystając ze współczynnika temperaturowego podawanego przez producenta.
To co powyżej 25C jest liczone na "minus", to co poniżej 25C jest na "plus" mocy w warunkach STC (25C, 1000W/m2)

----------


## marcinbbb

> Mitomani w akcji.


Mitomania jest zaburzeniem osobowości, które przejawia się skłonnością do patologicznego kłamstwa i fantazjowania na swój temat. Wypisz wymaluj stos :smile: 

W takim razie panele musisz jeszcze zanurzyć w ciekłym azocie będziesz robił tyle prądu co cały Bełchatów.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Ja jak robiłem PV w styczniu 16r  ( A robila to duża firma która miała za sobą kiltaset MWh zainstalowanych PV) .Pytałem czy trzeba myć PV- odpowiedzieli można ale po co? Jak Pan chce myć to wodą miękką czyli deszczówką lud demineralizowaną. Żadną kranówką. Skoro powiedzieli że miękką ( czyli deszczówką  ) to niech deszcz myje.


To taki myk w karcie gwarancyjnej pewnej firmy, który zaniepokoił znajomego : 
"6.4 Zalecana częstotliwość czyszczenia modułów
W celu uzyskania najwyższej wydajności, panele pv powinny być regularnie czyszczone, według poniższych zaleceń:
1- Normalnie: Minimum raz w miesiącu; W przypadku dużego pylenia: Zaraz po ustaniu wiatru przynoszącego pył.
2- Częstotliwość czyszczenia modułów pv ma być ustalony na podstawie warunków pogodowych i zapylenia. Konserwator jest zobowiązny na bierząco tworzyć i przechowywać dane na temat warunków pogodowych każdego dnia"

Oczywiście instalator powiedział, by się nie przejmować  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Za lipiec -ok Łodzi
I instalacja 14,96 kwp wschód/południe   -  *151kwh/1kwp* 
 II  instalacja 20,4 kwp południe/zachód - *147kwh/kwp *

----------


## stos

.

----------


## -voymar-

> To taki myk w karcie gwarancyjnej pewnej firmy, który zaniepokoił znajomego : 
> "6.4 Zalecana częstotliwość czyszczenia modułów
> W celu uzyskania najwyższej wydajności, panele pv powinny być regularnie czyszczone, według poniższych zaleceń:
> 1- Normalnie: Minimum raz w miesiącu; W przypadku dużego pylenia: Zaraz po ustaniu wiatru przynoszącego pył.
> 2- Częstotliwość czyszczenia modułów pv ma być ustalony na podstawie warunków pogodowych i zapylenia. Konserwator jest zobowiązny na bierząco tworzyć i przechowywać dane na temat warunków pogodowych każdego dnia"
> 
> Oczywiście instalator powiedział, by się nie przejmować


Bo nie ma najmniejszego sensu mycie paneli. Temat wałkowałem ze 2 lata temu. Dziś na rynku są już firmy które oferują mycie . Szukają naiwniaków,tak samo to wygląda jak schładzanie paneli. Wodą z rzeki gdzie jest woda zabrudzona i pozostawiająca na powierzchni plamy podobne do tych co są na samochodzie po myciu.Sprawa kolejna to załamanie promieni słonecznych na mokrych panelach.

----------


## -voymar-

> Nie przypisuj innym swoich zalet. Ciesz się że je masz i żyj z tym i daj żyć innym.
> Swoje mitomańskie rady zachowaj dla siebie. Nikogo one nie interesują.


Interesują ludzi myślących. Dlatego Ja  tak jak i *marcinbbb*- nie damy się robić w balona.Czy ci się to podoba czy nie.
Post wyżej masz uzyski z okolic Łodzi. I co tak on jak i Ja i inni maja podobnie tylko Ty jeden superman się wybił .

----------


## marcinbbb

On to ma bajkę a nie panele 209kWh/kWp nawet w zajebistym kwietniu 2020r nie miałem takich statystyk co on w lipcu tego roku. Mój ford na 100km pali 0l/100km... tylko jak jechał na lawecie  :smile:  Może u niego jest podobnie :smile:

----------


## stos

.

----------


## -voymar-

> Tak, tak, najlepsi jesteście jak każdy mitoman.


Wbij sobie do głowy jedno.---
*Nikt tu nie mówi że jest najjjjjjjjjjjjj* każdy podaje w/g własnych uzysków. *marcinbbb* dobrze ci przytoczył Fakt kwietnia 20r.
Ja nie powiem bo miałem rekord.*989kWh* z 5,72kW co adekwatnie dało * 172,9 kWh/kW* a temp.w tym kwietniu oscylowała właśnie ok 20*C  ale to był miesiąc STYLECIA. Te brednie które podajesz to* 36,1kWh* więcej od tego własnie kwietnia gdzie paneli nie trzeba było polewać. MYŚLISZ ? Czy to jest za trudne co piszę.? Tak więc lipiec tego roku ma się ni jak. A polewanie paneli to dzieciom opowiadaj. Tak samo jak z myciem które to naciągacze pozakładali firmy myjące i szukają ŁOSI.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Wbij sobie do głowy że nie jesteś jedynym posiadaczem instalacji PV i wszystkich rozumów na ich temat nie zjadłeś, chociaż z tego co tu wypisujesz takie chcesz stworzyć wrażenie.


Dobrze że ty zjadłeś, i masz najlepsze panele pv od swojego domu aż po północną Afrykę. Nie porównuję nawet moich 6 letnich Sunteków do tych które ty masz bo ja kupiłem najlepsze co było 6 lat temu - wg. mojej wiedzy. Ty przebijasz moje, voymara a jesteśmy "weteranami" i to raczej my przecieraliśmy szlaki a nie ty. Ty w tym czasie na kupkę mówiłeś jeszcze papu. A my już korzystaliśmy z dobrodziejstw słoneczka.
Ale aby jeszcze bardziej Cię pogrążyć nawet moje 8 letnie solary do grzania wody które mają o wiele większą sprawność nić PV nie dorównują twojej instalacji PV.
Cieszymy się że mamy kolejnego pioniera w Polsce, forumowicza z najlepszą instalają PV w okolicach 2000km z twojego miejsca zamieszkania.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## marcinbbb

> O tym kiedy ja się zajmowałem PV wiesz ZERO.


Po co mi ta wiedza wystarczy ta: Zarejestrowany: Feb 2019; Posty 484
Chłopie przyjmij do swojego łba że takie bajki możesz opowiadać żonie, sąsiadom, braciom, siostrom ale nie NAM!!!
My nie wiemy ile PV robi chcesz się ścigać zrób se foto przyrodzenia z linijką będziemy się mierzyć jak kurna 4 lata temu, myślisz że ty pierwszy jesteś wcześniej nie było kosmitów z kosmicznymi uzyskami? Byli ty też jesteś ale niedługo będziesz: byłem.
Nagadasz się nachwalisz a my z voymarem nadal tu będziemy, doradzali tylko pewnie mądrzejszym od ciebie, bo to że mamy pv od 6 lat nie znaczy że mamy tak wielkie przyrodzenie jak ty. Jak pisałem jesteśmy ci wdzięczni za tę ilość energii którą robisz, poczyń większe starania jakieś trakery i będziemy ci bimber przesyłali za uzyski. Będę wędził dla ciebie ryby, wędliny, robił kiełbasy - tak niesamowity jesteś. A teraz idę sę kromkę chlebka ukroić dopiero się upiekł pszenno, żytni na maślance. Też masz takie rzeczy prawda  :wink:

----------


## magdaseb

Ty możesz po wszystkich jeździć, ale tobie zwrócic uwagę, to zbyt wiele do przełknięcia?

----------


## marcinbbb

Panowie ja i voymar jesteśmy dinozaurami jeśli chodzi o te okna na dachach. Patrzymy na tę inwestycję od 6 lat, po pierwszych miesiącach jeszcze patrzyliśmy na inwertery ile robią prądu teraz po tylu latach w 4 literach mamy bo już dawno się zwróciły. Więc weźcie  to pod uwagę.
Ktoś wyskakuje dziś że zakłada PV a rób se co chcesz twoja kasa ja dziś już bym nie zakładał moja subiektywna ocena 6 lat działań tej grupki osób w tym cyrku na Wiejskiej w tej okrągłej sali. 
Dziś przeczytałem że w przyszłym roku piwo podrożeje o 5 zł... dali 500+ aby naród pił, to teraz trza akcyzę podnieść bo na 500+ brakuje. Będzie kolejny powód aby jeździć do Czech po ich lepsze piwko w normalnych cenach. zamordować lokalne browary i zostaną siki z molochów. Aha u Czechów cola też jest w normalnych cenach.
Z fotowoltaniką identycznie nie dawali było dobrze, jak zaczęli dawać to poprzewracało się w dopach i trzeba zabrać i zmienić zasady. A czemu tak bo za długo był spokój.

----------


## magdaseb

A osoba, która ma mikroinstalację od roku, czy dwóch to co? Nie może się wypowiadać? Bo "dinozaury" zawsze mają rację? Nieomylni? Świat idzie do przodu i sytuacja jest dynamiczna i zmienna, i staż posiadania PV nie ma tu znaczenia. 
Jeżeli podałem informację, że 12.09 przekroczyłem 1000kWh z 1kWp (od początku roku 2021) to nie oczekiwałem oklasków, bo żadna to moja zasługa, a jedynie podałem to, aby każdy, kto chce,  mógł sobie porównać ze swoim wynikiem. Tytuł tego wątku jak najbardziej jest do tego adekwatny.

Po co komentarz, "że dupy nie urywa"?

Zwykłe buractwo...

----------


## marcinbbb

Że co mam robić za adwokata i pisać co autor miał na myśli "że dupy nie urywa"?
To taka prawda ale co się dziwić jak cały rok do dupy jeśli mowa o słońcu bywały lepsze będą gorsze. Powtarzam raz jeszcze każdy dach jest inny, każda instalacja różna od takiej samej na dachu obok Ty masz ponad 1000kWh ja dobijam do 850kWh/kWp dlaczego to ja już doskonale wiem nie mam zamiaru się tłumaczyć. Ja już mam swoje lata na karku i też miło wspominam czasy na imprezach studenckich jak się piło do rana i wspominasz rano kto ile wypił, co przy tym palił, i co z czym mieszał i głowa nie bolała.
Odnośnie "zwykłego buractwo..." Twoja indywidualna opinia mnie to nie przeszkadza, nie koli w oczy.

----------


## Lubuszmen

Mieszkam w Lubuskim - miejsce tegorocznej katastrofy słonecznej. U mnie dopiero dzisiaj elektrownia złamała 800 kWh/1kWp. 
Nie czekam aż wybuchną okoliczne wulkany, bo gdyby były to by na pewno jebły  :wink:  żeby było jeszcze ciemniej.
A tak poważnie to mamy jeden z najchłodniejszych okresów rocznych, zima wiosna lato dawno tak nie były chłodne i ciemne. 
No może poza Chełmnem  :wink:

----------


## k1krzysztof

> Mieszkam w Lubuskim - miejsce tegorocznej katastrofy słonecznej. U mnie dopiero dzisiaj elektrownia złamała 800 kWh/1kWp. 
> A tak poważnie to mamy jeden z najchłodniejszych okresów rocznych, zima wiosna lato dawno tak nie były chłodne i ciemne. 
> No może poza Chełmnem


Mimo że do Chełmna mam tylko 120km  :roll eyes:  to u mnie też w tym roku ciemności , pyknęło dopiero 850kWhkWp przy dobrych wiatrach 1000 złapię do końca roku. Tyle miałem w 2020 od 04-12 czyli braknie jakieś 15-20% produkcji ::-(:   i oby tylko tyle bo kto wie co przyniesie jesień .
Oj dopy nie urywa fakt :bye:  :bye: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## marcinbbb

Panowie zapytam inaczej ile macie prądu netto (po opuście) na zimę? Bo ja jakieś 800kWh, w ubiegłym roku miałem ponad 2MWh. Już wiem że zima będzie ciepła ale ciężka i przyjdzie na bank rachunek większy niż zwykle do zapłaty.

----------


## d7d

> Ktoś wyskakuje dziś że zakłada PV a rób se co chcesz twoja kasa ja dziś już bym nie zakładał moja subiektywna ocena 6 lat działań tej grupki osób w tym cyrku na Wiejskiej w tej okrągłej sali.


Możesz uzasadnić dlaczego dzisiaj byś nie zakładał (jeszcze na obowiązujących zasadach) ?
Może komuś pomożesz w wyborze - instalować czy nie instalować oto jest pytanie!  :wink: 

Z dalszą częścią wypowiedzi zgadzam się  :smile:

----------


## -voymar-

> Ty możesz po wszystkich jeździć, ale tobie zwrócic uwagę, to zbyt wiele do przełknięcia?


Właśnie że NIE. Jak najbardziej można a nawet i trzeba. Tylko akurat w tym co napisałem nieprawości nie ma.
Wszystko zgodne z uzyskami dla Polski.
Przeczytaj ponownie ten MÓJ post z przed paru dni. Gdzie w tym poście jest błąd?, lub nieprawda?

----------


## -voymar-

> A osoba, która ma mikroinstalację od roku, czy dwóch to co? Nie może się wypowiadać? Bo "dinozaury" zawsze mają rację? Nieomylni? Świat idzie do przodu i sytuacja jest dynamiczna i zmienna, i staż posiadania PV nie ma tu znaczenia. 
> Jeżeli podałem informację, że 12.09 przekroczyłem 1000kWh z 1kWp (od początku roku 2021) to nie oczekiwałem oklasków, bo żadna to moja zasługa, a jedynie podałem to, aby każdy, kto chce,  mógł sobie porównać ze swoim wynikiem. Tytuł tego wątku jak najbardziej jest do tego adekwatny.
> 
> Po co komentarz, "że dupy nie urywa"?
> 
> Zwykłe buractwo...


Człowieku--- bo nie urywa na przełomie tych 6 lat miałem więcej. Przecież NAPISAŁEM  ŻE DOOOOPY NIE URYWA ALE WAŻNE ŻE ŚREDNIA OSIĄGNIĘTA. 
A że nazywasz nas BURAKAMI niech tak bedzie lecz my wiemy że nic nadzwyczajnego.
Tak jak ci marcinbbb napisał podniecasz się ----- tylko nie ma czym.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Możesz uzasadnić dlaczego dzisiaj byś nie zakładał (jeszcze na obowiązujących zasadach) ?
> Może komuś pomożesz w wyborze - instalować czy nie instalować oto jest pytanie! 
> 
> Z dalszą częścią wypowiedzi zgadzam się


Dlaczego bym nie zakładał (teraz) przyszły rok to jakaś utopia kupisz za 0,65 PLN a sprzedajesz za 0,251 PLN (Ty nie musisz ponosić kosztów modernizacji swoich kabli). A za to ZE Ci nie zapłaci, jednak Ty musisz płacić za ich niezmodernizowaną sieć, wraz jakimiś dodatkowymi opłatami. TYLKO CZY ZDĄŻYSZ? Mamy wrzesień, przecież ZE miał tak wiele zgłoszeń że się nie wyrobił... z wymianą licznika i sorry ale mamy 2022r i takie a nie inne zasady. Bardzo Pana Przepraszamy ale tyle było wymian że się nie wyrobilimy... Podpisujesz Pan czy nie?

Trochę jak z Orange taka sieć komórkowa byłem z nimi chyba za 13 lat (5 numerów), wystarczyło 9 miesięcy abym przeszedł do wirtualnego operatora na BTS`ach Plusa. A tecy byli zajebiści przez 13 lat.

----------


## d7d

Dzięki za odpowiedź ale pytałem o zakładanie na jeszcze starych zasadach.
Na nowych to jeszcze nic nie wiadomo bo nowych chyba jeszcze nie ma tylko są zapowiedzi.
Tak jak zapowiedzi Nowy Ład .... a raczej Kolejny Bez Ład.

PS Czy nieprosument może mieć założony licznik dwukierunkowy czy takie liczniki zakładali tylko prosumentom?

----------


## marcinbbb

Prosument może mieć założony licznik tarczowy, który w jednym czasie potrafi kręcić się w lewo, kolejny na blokadę i nie może się kręcić w lewop.
Stare zasady / nowe zasady określają tylko czas... a nie kto w jakim terminie do nich przystąpi... Panocku nie zdążyli my...

Przy takim poziomie pytań za chwilę ja będę Was pytał czy mam założyć PV. które mam 6 lat.

----------


## d7d

Piszesz że nie warto zakładając że nie zdąży się przed końcem roku.
Napisz że warto pod warunkiem, że zdąży się wszystkie formalności załatwić przed końcem tego roku.

----------


## marcinbbb

Próbuj Bóg jest z pewnie z Tobą. Liczę że Ci się uda.

----------


## -voymar-

> Panowie zapytam inaczej ile macie prądu netto (po opuście) na zimę? Bo ja jakieś 800kWh, w ubiegłym roku miałem ponad 2MWh. Już wiem że zima będzie ciepła ale ciężka i przyjdzie na bank rachunek większy niż zwykle do zapłaty.


Na dziś 1650kwh 
potrzebuje jeszcze 500kWh aby Bytowy+CO+ CWU wyszło na ZERO
No kuźwa chyba za 3 miechy zrobię 500kWh A tak na poważnie to powinno wpaść do końca grudnia  ok  1350----1500kWh

----------


## -voymar-

> A osoba, która ma mikroinstalację od roku, czy dwóch to co? Nie może się wypowiadać? Bo "dinozaury" zawsze mają rację? Nieomylni? Świat idzie do przodu i sytuacja jest dynamiczna i zmienna, i staż posiadania PV nie ma tu znaczenia. 
> Jeżeli podałem informację, że 12.09 przekroczyłem 1000kWh z 1kWp (od początku roku 2021) to nie oczekiwałem oklasków, bo żadna to moja zasługa, a jedynie podałem to, aby każdy, kto chce,  mógł sobie porównać ze swoim wynikiem. Tytuł tego wątku jak najbardziej jest do tego adekwatny.
> 
> Po co komentarz, "że dupy nie urywa"?
> 
> Zwykłe buractwo...


Ha ha ha ha ha   Że Doooooopy nie urywa odnosiło sie do istniejących tego roku warunków pogodowych.
NOOOOOOOOOOOOO ale TY masz PV od roku i od razu widzisz w tym ubliżanie.
Tak jak ci marcinbbb napisał . zdobedziesz doświadczenie to będziesz wiedział o co chodzi.
Bo na dzis zachowujesz sie jak DZIECIAK

O Kurna Ty masz PV prawie 17kW No to Sorry ale wynik GORZEJ NIŻ ŹLE 
PORAŻKA- i to nie jest złośliwość z mojej strony. Ja na 10kW wcześniej zlapałem 1000kWh a twoja o 70% większa. Tragedia.

----------


## -voymar-

> Mieszkam w Lubuskim - miejsce tegorocznej katastrofy słonecznej. U mnie dopiero dzisiaj elektrownia złamała 800 kWh/1kWp. 
> Nie czekam aż wybuchną okoliczne wulkany, bo gdyby były to by na pewno jebły  żeby było jeszcze ciemniej.
> A tak poważnie to mamy jeden z najchłodniejszych okresów rocznych, zima wiosna lato dawno tak nie były chłodne i ciemne. 
> No może poza Chełmnem


Tragedia- też prawie 17kW i 1000kWh

----------


## -voymar-

> Dzięki za odpowiedź ale pytałem o zakładanie na jeszcze starych zasadach.
> Na nowych to jeszcze nic nie wiadomo bo nowych chyba jeszcze nie ma tylko są zapowiedzi.
> Tak jak zapowiedzi Nowy Ład .... a raczej Kolejny Bez Ład.
> 
> PS Czy nieprosument może mieć założony licznik dwukierunkowy czy takie liczniki zakładali tylko prosumentom?


Tylko Prosumentom bo na jakiej podstawie mają ci taki zakładać?
Odnośnie PV to marcinbbb dobrze napisał. Skąd wiesz że zdążysz? powiedzą że jest kolejka i przyłączenia wedlug zgłoszeń. 
Inna sprawa jak jest ROZBUDOWA istniejącej bo warunki masz i licznik też masz.

----------


## magdaseb

> Mieszkam w Lubuskim - miejsce tegorocznej katastrofy słonecznej. U mnie dopiero dzisiaj elektrownia złamała 800 kWh/1kWp. 
> Nie czekam aż wybuchną okoliczne wulkany, bo gdyby były to by na pewno jebły  żeby było jeszcze ciemniej.
> A tak poważnie to mamy jeden z najchłodniejszych okresów rocznych, zima wiosna lato dawno tak nie były chłodne i ciemne. 
> No może poza Chełmnem


 :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## magdaseb

:yes:

----------


## -voymar-

> Jaki ty jesteś oporny.
> Podajesz swój uzysk 1226kWh. BRAWO.
> Wszyscy na forum piszą Ci, że gdybyś miał system nadążny (weź pod uwagę, że taki system pracuje dwuosiowo, a nie tylko wschód-zachód), to miałbyś uzysk ok 1700kWh (30-40 % więcej).
> Więc albo jesteś taka "tępa dzida", albo celowo bijesz pianę...


Na jakim kierunku Swiata PV ma największe uzyski?
Jaki kąt traker obiera aby wyciągnąć najwięcej z PV ?
Jak traker jest zwrócony na wschód a słońce wiadomo na wschodzie nie jest w zenicie to jakie mogą byc uzyski? 
W lecie PV napitala mi od 4.20 rano więc ile ja tracę że panel nie jest optymalnie do slońca?
Skąd niby ma się wziąć to 1700kWh? skoro mam PV na południe i traker też na południu ma największe uzyski.  przecież pracują na tym samym azymucie. 
Uzyski z trakera są podawane do średniej krajowej z uzysków a one oscylują na 1MWh/kW

----------


## fotohobby

> Jak traker jest zwrócony na wschód a słońce wiadomo na wschodzie nie jest w zenicie to jakie mogą byc uzyski? 
> W lecie PV napitala mi od 4.20 rano więc ile ja tracę że panel nie jest optymalnie do slońca?
> Skąd niby ma się wziąć to 1700kWh? skoro mam PV na południe i traker też na południu ma największe uzyski.  przecież pracują na tym samym azymucie. 
> Uzyski z trakera są podawane do średniej krajowej z uzysków a one oscylują na 1MWh/kW


Proste pytanie kończące ten temat:
Czy potrafisz znaleźć choć jedno źródło, które mówi, że 30-40 zyski z trackera NIE DOTYCZĄ instalacji południowych, dla których uzysk jest 7%
Bo "mi się wydaje" to troche słabo.

PS. Masz zalinkowwny wykres porównujacy instalację z trackerem i południowa w najdłuższy dzień roku.
https://eurecca.pl/fotowoltaika-w-na...-i-na-gruncie/
Zastanów się, dlaczego uzysk tej pierwszej jest tego dnia o 24% większy, skoro "PV napitala od 4.20"
I może jeszcze przemyśl, skąd bierze się różnica w uzysku np o godzinie  8.00
Albo 17.00

----------


## -voymar-

> To był *przykład* dla uśrednionej wartości uzysku dla Polski 
> Ten przykład odnosi się *tak samo* do każdej instslacji - czy ma uzysk 1000, czy 1250kWh z kW 
> Później linkowałem RZECZYWISTE wykresy uzysku dla instalacji z trackerem i dla południowej bez trackera.
> Jakoś wolisz się do tego nie odnosić, co? 
> Może jeszcze raz  zapytam, już ostatecznie.
> Czy możesz podać jakiś link do opracowania, badania, porównania dwóch rzeczonych instalacji, gdzie różnica między nimi wyniosła 7% ?
> Bo inaczej, wszystko o czym piszesz to "mnie się wydaje"
> I coraz więcej osób to widzi...
> 
> Znasz powiedzenie o koniu i siodle ?


Podlinkowałeś stronkę i wtedy szczyciłeś się osiągnięciami że:
PV o mocy 4,3kW --zrobi 4300kWh/rok = 1000kWh/kW
PV Traker o mocy 3,3kW zrobi 4300kWh/rok =1303kWh/kW --idąc tym tropem myślenia ( i tu słusznym ) przyjąłeś uzysk na trakerze o 30% wiekszy - Słuszna RACJA 
Podałeś przykład to do niego się odniosłem
Mój uzysk to 1226kWh/kW
Co do podanego przez ciebie przykładu wygląda następująco; że mój uzysk jest o 77kWh/kW mniejszy co stanowi *5,91%  Tyle w tym temacie.
A że ty szukasz dziury dalej to szukaj. Ja odpisałem na podany przykład. Co tu jest źle?

*

----------


## fotohobby

Tam była teoria.
Tu:
https://eurecca.pl/fotowoltaika-w-na...-i-na-gruncie/
Jest praktyka.
Jak widać teoria zgadza się z praktyką.

A teraz czekamy na badanie, opracowanie pokazujące, ze instalacja południowa, o uzysku 1250kWh/1kW zyska tylko 7% pracując na trackerze.
Opracowanie naukowe, a nie "wydaje mi sie" jakiegoś użytkownika paneli

----------


## -voymar-

> Kto? Kogo? I przed kim lub czym strzeże?
> 
> 
> 
> A na jakiejż to podstawie śmiesz sugerować mi kłamstwo?
> 
> 
> 
> Napisałem prawdę! Podałem całkowitą produkcję swojej instalacji z 1 kWp  i niczego nie liczę ani nie obliczam. I nie ma tu niczego do prostowania. Twoje manipulowanie i dorabianie sobie teorii o rzekomym porównywaniu i przenoszeniu miesięcy z roku do roku jest czystym nadużyciem. Co to znaczy, że "dane podajemy za bieżący"? Podałem produkcję i datę. Koniec. I nie próbuj mi dyktować jak mam prezentować wyniki odczytów. Będę miał kaprys podać za inny okres, to zrobię to. A Tobie od tego wara! A o moje logiczne myślenie się nie kłopocz.


Wściekłość i zła interpretacja wywołuje właśnie taki wpis jaki czytamy powyżej
-Napisałem Strzeże Zyczę Powodzenia--- skoro nie umiesz tego odczytać to przetłumaczę --( z całego serca życzę uzysku 1303kWh/kW ) Czy ty jak jest burzliwa dyskusja wszędzie widzisz złość? 
Nikomu kłamstwa nie zarzucam 
Co do przenoszenia miesięcy---- A rób se chłopie jak chcesz lata mi to. Faktem jest to co podałeś uruchomienie 28.11 20 to aby odczytać rodukcję za rok trzeba liczyć do 28 listopada. ZGODA lecz nie o to mi chodziło na dalsze lata.
Skoro za rok za 2 lata czy tam za 5 lat a prościej już w 2022r tobie lepiej będzie podawac tak jak podajesz to se podaj.
bardziej jednak dla mnie kolejne lata jest liczyć od 01.01.22 do 31.12.22r
Jak tobie wygodniej jest  od 28.11.21r do 28.11.22r --TO SE TAK LICZ i już. Po temacie.
Odnosnie logicznego rozumowania. -- nie mi oceniać BA nawet mnie to nie interesuje jak się tam wyedukowałeś i na ile szkoła zdołała ci wiedzy wpompować.
Logiczne rozumowanie --tyczyło się zupełnie innej kwestii
Podaleś że zrobisz spokojnie 1303kWh/kW -dobrze napisałem ŻYCZĘ POWODZENIA  ( muszę inaczej  ) Z całego serca życzę . teraz do sedna słowa logiczne rozumowanie --okres szczytu produkcji zPV jest już za nami bo juz połowa października skoro wziołeś to pod uwagę i wyliczyłeś że dasz radę to uzyskać to ja SZA PO BA 
Czysto z analiz 6 lat -twierdzę że skoro masz 1140kwh na dziś to do 28.11 zamkniesz rok ok. 1209---1236 . Nie twierdzę że tak będzie lecz z dużym prawdopodobieństwem tak się zakończy. Dasz radę więcej -To szacun.

----------


## -voymar-

> Taaa, bo grudzień test takim miesiącem, że wzięcie tego z lepszym uzyskiem niesamowicie podbija wynik roczny 
> Swoja drogą grudzień 3020 był u mnie gorszy o 17% od grudnia 2019
> 
> Przy czym była to różnica  35kWh do ponad 4200kWh
> Mniej, niż procent


Ja nie wiem co będzie za 1000 lat a ty już uzyski z 3020r masz. OK niech bedzie.
Odnośnie grudnia to tak jak pisałem wyżej. Osobiście mi lepiej podawać uzyski 01.01 2021 --31.12 2021r niż tak jak ruszyła moja PV 25.03 16r  25.03 17r itd. 
Nie neguję innych odczytów  i tyle. Pierwszy rok rozumie że tak trzeba by wiedzieć lecz kolejne zgodnie z kalendarzem. Nawet inwentery licza rok jako rok Styczeń --Grudzień.
PS. 4200kWh z 4,27kW -to 1000 z 1kW bo ponad 4200 tak napisałes to może być 4210 lub 4250 bo już 4300 NIE.Słabo i dlatego tak pyszczysz.

----------


## fotohobby

> Wściekłość i zła interpretacja wywołuje właśnie taki wpis jaki czytamy powyżej
> -Napisałem *Strzeże* Zyczę Powodzenia--- skoro nie umiesz tego odczytać to przetłumaczę --( z całego serca życzę uzysku 1303kWh/kW ) Czy ty jak jest burzliwa dyskusja wszędzie widzisz złość? 
> .


To mogłeś napisać po prostu "szczerze"  :smile: 




> PS. 4200kWh z 4,27kW -to 1000 z 1kW bo ponad 4200 tak napisałes to może być 4210 lub 4250 bo już 4300 NIE.Słabo i dlatego tak pyszczysz.


Mam instalację E (część S, ale tam pojawia się cień)
Zwróci się po 7 latach (czyli za 5 lat, chyba, że energia jeszcze zdrożeje, to szybciej), dla mnie jak najbardziej OK.
Nie wiem, gdzie "pyszczę?

----------


## -voymar-

> Najwyraźniej jest nas więcej niż DWÓCH.


No tak zapomniałem a 3 to już banda. Ha ha .
Miłego wieczoru.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Widzę że trzeba cię naprostować na odpowiedni tor bo się wykoleiłeś
>  Bzdura totalna.
>  Zajmijmy się twoimi wywodami


Zatem zajmijmy się:




> Wściekłość i zła interpretacja wywołuje właśnie taki wpis jaki czytamy powyżej
> -Napisałem Strzeże Zyczę Powodzenia


Odniosę się do powyższego cytatem: 




> Wiesz CO  aż mi cię żal że takie myślenie masz.
> I proszę nie jest to złośliwość z mojej strony, choć za tobą nie przepadam  jak i za twoimi wyssanymi wpisami. 
> Ten wpis jeszcze raz powtarzam nie jest aby ci w jakikolwiek ubliżyć.


Po prostu nie znasz znaczenia słowa "strzec". Jeżeli chodziło Ci o "strzerość" to:




> to ja SZA PO BA


No cóż. Liczyłem na inteligencję interlokutora i jakąś taktowną, a nawet finezyjną reakcję...
Najwyraźniej Cię przeceniłem. Przepraszam  :oops: 




> Nikomu kłamstwa nie zarzucam


Oczywiście. Tylko insynuujesz i traktujesz w sposób protekcjonalny. Jeśli tego nie pojmujesz to:




> Wiesz CO  aż mi cię żal że takie myślenie masz.
> I proszę nie jest to złośliwość z mojej strony, choć za tobą nie przepadam  jak i za twoimi wyssanymi wpisami. 
> Ten wpis jeszcze raz powtarzam nie jest aby ci w jakikolwiek ubliżyć.


Napisałeś: 




> A rób se chłopie jak chcesz lata mi to.


Dziękuję uniżenie.




> Podaleś że zrobisz spokojnie 1303kWh/kW -dobrze napisałem ŻYCZĘ POWODZENIA  ( muszę inaczej  ) Z całego serca życzę . teraz do sedna słowa logiczne rozumowanie --okres szczytu produkcji zPV jest już za nami bo juz połowa października skoro wziołeś to pod uwagę i wyliczyłeś że dasz radę to uzyskać to ja SZA PO BA 
> Czysto z analiz 6 lat -twierdzę że skoro masz 1140kwh na dziś to do 28.11 zamkniesz rok ok. 1209---1236 . Nie twierdzę że tak będzie lecz z dużym prawdopodobieństwem tak się zakończy. Dasz radę więcej -To szacun.


Napisałem dokładnie tak:

"1303kWh z 1 kW to ja sobie pyknę bez wysiłku w tym roku."

Przyznaję. Była to pewna prowokacja z mojej strony obliczona na inteligencję partnera (bo tak traktuję każdego forumowicza). W tym roku zbliżę się do tego wyniku licząc od zainstalowania PV. Roczna produkcja będzie najpewniej w przedziale jaki podałeś (1209-1236).

Ja również Tobie ŻYCZĘ POWODZENIA. A nad tymi siedmioma procentami jeszcze popracuj. Może jednak warto rozszerzyć horyzonty. I pamiętaj:




> I proszę nie jest to złośliwość z mojej strony, choć za tobą nie przepadam  jak i za twoimi wyssanymi wpisami. 
> Ten wpis jeszcze raz powtarzam nie jest aby ci w jakikolwiek ubliżyć.

----------


## niedowiarek

> No tak zapomniałem a 3 to już banda. Ha ha .
> Miłego wieczoru.


Wreszcie klarowny podział. Zła "banda" i dobry "szeryf". Przydaliby się jeszcze zastępcy, bo śmiem wieszczyć zwiększenie liczebności "bandy" :big grin:

----------


## -voymar-

> Proste pytanie kończące ten temat:
> Czy potrafisz znaleźć choć jedno źródło, które mówi, że 30-40 zyski z trackera NIE DOTYCZĄ instalacji południowych, dla których uzysk jest 7%
> Bo "mi się wydaje" to troche słabo.
> 
> PS. Masz zalinkowwny wykres porównujacy instalację z trackerem i południowa w najdłuższy dzień roku.
> https://eurecca.pl/fotowoltaika-w-na...-i-na-gruncie/
> Zastanów się, dlaczego uzysk tej pierwszej jest tego dnia o 24% większy, skoro "PV napitala od 4.20"
> I może jeszcze przemyśl, skąd bierze się różnica w uzysku np o godzinie  8.00
> Albo 17.00


PV na* trakerze 6,5kW* druga bez trakera* 6.66kWp*

*Cyt* z twego linku
21 czerwca 2021 roku

 instalacja na trackerze wyprodukowała w sumie 56.77 kWh w ciągu całego dnia — średnio 8.73kWh z każdego kWp mocy instalacji 
wynik instalacji na gruncie to 45.51 kWh — czyli 6.83kWh z każdego kWp instalacji
21 grudnia 2020 roku obie instalacje wyprodukowały poniżej 1kWh w ciągu całego dnia. Nie jest to typowy wynik o tej porze roku, średnia w grudniu dla obu instalacji wyniosła około 3kWh na dobę — około 90kWh w ciągu miesiąca. 


I dalej
*Cyt*.Wynika z tego kolejna ciekawa sytuacja. 10kWp zainstalowane na trackerze wygeneruje tyle samo energii w ciągu roku co na przykład 13, 14kWp zainstlowane na dachu lub gruncie.



 W przykładzie jest podany jeden dzień- ok niech bedzie Jak na podstawie 1 dnia pracy mozna wyciagac wnioski co do rocznego uzysku?
Na przykładzie jest PV 6,66kW z uzyskiem 45,51/dzień   Ja max dzienny uzysk miałem 43kW lecz z 5,72kW więc co to za porównanie?
 Na jakiej podstawie autor stawia tezę że z 10kW traker zrobi tyle co 13kW a nawet podał 14kW więc jak to jest 13 czy 14.
Na końcu artykułu jest nr.tel dla zainteresowanych. I to są dla ciebie Wytyczne? Strona firmy która wykonuje trakery 
Czym się podpiera --stawiając tezę ze 10kW traker zrobi tyle samo co 13kW?
Powiem ci czym   po raz kolejny   srednia dla Polski w uzysku z 1kW to 1000kWh  ( takie są normy i nikt co by ci robił projekt PV i uzyski nie da więcej niż 1MWh/kW) więc *PV 13kW da 13MWh* lub jak ktos woli 13000kWh skoro uzysk z trakera przyjmuje się na poziomie 30% większy od PV stacjonarnej to mamy* PV 10kW traker*  z uzyskiem 13 MWh lub 13000kWh 
Podsumowując -ja z uzyskiem 1226kWh/kW jestem o 22,6% wyżej niń podają normy jak i również nikt uzysku ponad 1300kWh na traker ci nie da 
przy uzysku 1226 z PV 10kW mam 12260kWh
Jak na wiosnę podałem uzysk za miesiąc z 5,72kW = 989kWh co daje 172,9kWh/kW to ile pyskówki było ze niemożliwe. MOŻLIWE.

----------


## fotohobby

Ha, ha człowieku - jesteś niemożliwy  :smile:  Kompletne wyparcie faktów  :smile: 
Czy te wykresy są w Paincie narysowane ?
Masz ten sam dzień, podobne instalacje OBOK siebie i 24% różnicy

Oskarżasz autora strony o manipulację ?
Potrafisz poszukać w necie coś na obronę swojej tezy ?
Bo póki co cały czas czytam "wydaje mi się"  :smile: 

Naukowe porównania są nic nieważne, udostępnione wyniki uzysków sę nic nie ważne, bo jakiś chłopek z forum co ma od paru lat PV, mówi na to "Niemożliweeee...."

----------


## -voymar-

> Tam była teoria.
> Tu:
> https://eurecca.pl/fotowoltaika-w-na...-i-na-gruncie/
> Jest praktyka.
> Jak widać teoria zgadza się z praktyką.
> 
> A teraz czekamy na badanie, opracowanie pokazujące, ze instalacja południowa, o uzysku 1250kWh/1kW zyska tylko 7% pracując na trackerze.
> Opracowanie naukowe, a nie "wydaje mi sie" jakiegoś użytkownika paneli


Nojak ty czytasz!!!!!!!!!!! 7 % tyczył się przykładu opisanego wyżej przeze mnie ,gdzie w rzeczywistości* jest 5,91% a nie 7%*

----------


## fotohobby

> Nojak ty czytasz!!!!!!!!!!! 7 % tyczył się przykładu opisanego wyżej przeze mnie ,gdzie w rzeczywistości* jest 5,91% a nie 7%*


Możesz podać wyniki badań/obserwacji, kiedy ktoś w RZECZYWISTOŚCI, a nie z d.py wziętych, *teoretycznych* obliczeń dostał podobne wyniki ?

----------


## niedowiarek

> PV na* trakerze 6,5kW* druga bez trakera* 6.66kWp*
> 
> *Cyt* z twego linku
> 21 czerwca 2021 roku
> 
>  instalacja na trackerze wyprodukowała w sumie 56.77 kWh w ciągu całego dnia — średnio 8.73kWh z każdego kWp mocy instalacji 
> wynik instalacji na gruncie to 45.51 kWh — czyli 6.83kWh z każdego kWp instalacji
> 21 grudnia 2020 roku obie instalacje wyprodukowały poniżej 1kWh w ciągu całego dnia. Nie jest to typowy wynik o tej porze roku, średnia w grudniu dla obu instalacji wyniosła około 3kWh na dobę — około 90kWh w ciągu miesiąca. 
> 
> ...


I czego tu nie rozumiesz?

----------


## stos

.

----------


## -voymar-

> Tam była teoria.
> Tu:
> https://eurecca.pl/fotowoltaika-w-na...-i-na-gruncie/
> Jest praktyka.
> Jak widać teoria zgadza się z praktyką.
> 
> A teraz czekamy na badanie, opracowanie pokazujące, ze instalacja południowa, o uzysku 1250kWh/1kW zyska tylko 7% pracując na trackerze.
> Opracowanie naukowe, a nie "wydaje mi sie" jakiegoś użytkownika paneli


Nie wiem nie opieram się na tym co jest w necie. Nie mam uzysku 1250kWh to nie wiem jak jest.
To co mogę gdybac to tylko to co sam uzyskam ( wiarygodne na 100% ) resztę muszę gdybać czy aby internet jest wiarygodny.

----------


## fotohobby

Acha, czyli "wydaje_mi_sie"
Wszystko jasne.

Nikogo nie przekonałeś, ale tez nawet nie spróbowałeś.
Masz swoją teorię, możesz w nią wierzyć - to nikomu nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Zabawne jak to poglądy się zmieniają i punkt widzenia zleży od miejsca siedzenia.


No cóż @stos. Po prostu nie wytrzymałem i podjąłem dyskusję. Poglądów jednak staram się trzymać. Punkt dla Ciebie za czujność :wink: 
Mimo wszystko jednak staram się unikać inwektyw, a jeżeli mi się coś jednak przytrafiło, to niecelowo, w emocjach i ubolewam nad tym :oops:

----------


## marvinetal

Czy przy przewymiarowaniu instalacji (moc falownika mniejsza niż moc paneli, np 1:1.2) powinno się brać jakaś poprawkę przy obliczaniu kWh/kWp żeby było porównywalne do instalacji 1:1? Czy w mianowniku powinna być moc panel czy falownika?

----------


## Jancia

> Czy przy przewymiarowaniu instalacji (moc falownika mniejsza niż moc paneli, np 1:1.2) powinno się brać jakaś poprawkę przy obliczaniu kWh/kWp żeby było porównywalne do instalacji 1:1? Czy w mianowniku powinna być moc panel czy falownika?


Może i tak być w zależności od modelu falownika.  Dla większości popularnych jak przykładowo sofar czy foxess,  wpisujesz faktyczną moc modułów a aplikacja liczy poprawnie  kWh/kWp.

----------


## marvinetal

Poprawnie, czyli jak? Z jakiego wzoru? I dlaczego to miałoby zależeć od modelu? Mi przychodzi do głowy żeby dać średnia z mocy falownika i paneli.

----------


## d7d

Produkcja w kWh do mocy zamontowanych modułów w kWp.
W ~99% przypadków produkcję limituje moc modułów.

----------


## Jancia

> Poprawnie, czyli jak? Z jakiego wzoru? I dlaczego to miałoby zależeć od modelu? Mi przychodzi do głowy żeby dać średnia z mocy falownika i paneli.


W przypadku sofara w momencie dodawania instalacji podajesz jej moc a aplikacja wylicza z wzoru   wydajność  =  produkcja w kWh / kWp

nie potrzebna jest tu moc falownika bo nie falownik decyduje o wielkości produkcji, chyba że jest za mały i następuje ograniczenie ale jeżeli tak jest to żadnym wzorem nie wyliczysz ile by było gdyby nie ograniczał

----------


## Jancia

Wydajność nie zależy od modelu falownika, od modelu zależy gdzie i co wpisujesz podając moc instalacji

----------


## d7d

Ile godzin w ciągu całego roku moduły będą pracować z maksymalną mocą? lub z mocą powyżej 85-% i więcej?
Jeżeli moduły są ustawione na wschód lub na zachód to bardzo rzadko.

----------


## marvinetal

Moje akurat są na południe bez zacienienia. Generalnie kWh/kWp wychodzi podejrzanie nisko (~950) zarówno w praktyce jak i w symulacji pvsol mimo raczej dobrych warunków i nie wiem z czego to wynika. Czy to możliwe, że niski kąt nachylenia dachu (chyba 20') tak to zaniża?

----------


## magdaseb

> Moje akurat są na południe bez zacienienia. Generalnie kWh/kWp wychodzi podejrzanie nisko (~950) zarówno w praktyce jak i w symulacji pvsol mimo raczej dobrych warunków i nie wiem z czego to wynika. Czy to możliwe, że niski kąt nachylenia dachu (chyba 20') tak to zaniża?


Podaj uzyski w poszczególnych miesiącach, to będzie można powiedzieć, czy kąt nachylenia ma wpływ na wielkość produkcji.

----------


## miecio 301

> Moje akurat są na południe bez zacienienia. Generalnie kWh/kWp wychodzi podejrzanie nisko (~950) zarówno w praktyce jak i w symulacji pvsol mimo raczej dobrych warunków i nie wiem z czego to wynika. Czy to możliwe, że niski kąt nachylenia dachu (chyba 20') tak to zaniża?


Jeśli to od stycznia do teraz to niewiele odbiegasz, dla porównania z 5 instalacji: 896, 997, 848, 1058, 900
Tylko wyjątki mają już w okolicy 1100 - 1200 a może i więcej

----------


## d7d

> Moje akurat są na południe bez zacienienia. Generalnie kWh/kWp wychodzi podejrzanie nisko (~950) zarówno w praktyce jak i w symulacji pvsol mimo raczej dobrych warunków i nie wiem z czego to wynika. Czy to możliwe, że niski kąt nachylenia dachu (chyba 20') tak to zaniża?


Podaj przybliżoną lokalizację.
Połać jest dokładnie skierowana na południe czy z odchyleniem?
Pojęcie "dobre warunki" jest dosyć "rozciągliwe".  :smile: 
Wg https://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvg_tools/en/tools.html# nie ma dużej różnicy dla centralnej Polski między pochyleniem 20 stopni a bardziej optymalnym 35-40 stopni.

----------


## marvinetal

> Podaj przybliżoną lokalizację.
> Połać jest dokładnie skierowana na południe czy z odchyleniem?


Centrum Polski, dach wprost na południe.

950 kWh/kWp to za ostatnie 12M. Poniżej zestawienie z tego roku:

Miesiąc kWh/kWp
styczeń	8
luty	31
marzec	67
kwiecień	111
maj	134
czerwiec	156
lipiec	142
sierpień	105
wrzesień	96
październik 70

suma	919

----------


## d7d

Okolice Kalisza, pochylenie 20 stopni azymut 0 stopni statystycznie daje ok. 970 kWh / kWp.
Bywają lepsze i gorsze okresy.

----------


## marcinbbb

Okolice kalisza tylko ten rok który jest bardzo słaby na dzień dzisiejszy 3100kWh z 3,3kWp co daje 939kWh / kWp, najlepszy rok 2018 1079kWh/kWp.
panele montowane październik 2015r. pochylenie 28*, azymut 210* pd-zach

----------


## Rigeza

Małopolska 1028kWh/kWp od początku tego roku. Instalacja uruchomiona w maju 2020 więc to dopiero pierwszy pełny rok kalendarzowy będzie. 
https://pvmonitor.pl/i_user.php?idinst=12407#/sumapv

----------


## -voymar-

I zapowiada się najgorszy rok od 6lat w którym to roku ciężko będzie dobić do 1200kWh/kW
Uzysk na dziś 1110kWh/kW- walczymy dalej a czasu coraz mniej.

----------


## Pitrekkk

> WE WSZYSTKICH MOICH WYPOWIEDZIACH Z WCZORAJ I DZISIEJSZYCH ODNOSIŁEM SIĘ DO PV POŁUDNIOWEJ BEZ 
> ZACIENIEŃ
> Uważam że jak PV to tylko na południe-- inne to paranoja. Oczywiście mają sens wschodnie i zachodnie ale za kasę z PROGRAMÓW GMINNYCH gdzie koszt 1kW = 1300zeta. Uważam za głupotę ładować PV na dachy inne niż południowe i jeszcze płacić za to 4k za 1kW.


Serio, bierze Cie ktoś w tym temacie na poważnie?.

----------


## -voymar-

> Serio, bierze Cie ktoś w tym temacie na poważnie?.


Lata mi to jak ty mnie odbierasz i ile za co płacisz. Twoja kasa i twoje zabawki. A że ten rok to najgorszy z ostatnich 6-ciu lat z moją przygodą z PV to to właśnie napisałem. Uważam że jak robić PV to takie które daje Max swych uzysków co do kierunku świata. Jak są inne ustawienia to trzeba to przeliczyć czy aby nie lepiej zrobić mniejszą PV na południe niż dużą na inne strony płacąc przy tym więcej i mając mniejsze uzyski.
Osobiście wolał bym PV 3kW na południe niż 6kW na wschód -zachód i jeszcze z zacienieniami.
Dlaczego bym tak wolał? Ano dlatego że:
mając dane jakie wpisują forumowicze widzę uzyski np. 940kWh/kW co daje z PV6kW = 5640kWh/rok koszt PV 6kW x 4k=24k
gdzie PV 3kW ( optymalne ustawienie ) da 3kWx 1200kWh/kW = 3600kWh a koszt PV 3kW= 12k
Biorąc różnicę w cenie 24k-12k =12tys. oszczędności dla tylko lepszych uzysków rzędu :  5640- 3600 = *2040kWh* 
Płacisz `12k więcej za PV aby mieć uzysk o 2040kWh większy . Biorąc cenę 1kWh =0,4 PLN . Za 12k można kupić  30000kWh =15lat
Wniosek : wolę mieć 12k. w kieszeni i produkować 3600kWh niż wydając za PV 6kW 24k i czekać 15lat na zwrot z inwestycji.
TYLE - mam do powiedzenia.

----------


## Pitrekkk

> mając dane jakie wpisują forumowicze widzę uzyski np. 940kWh/kW co daje z PV6kW = 5640kWh/rok koszt PV 6kW x 4k=24k
> gdzie PV 3kW ( optymalne ustawienie ) da 3kWx 1200kWh/kW = 3600kWh a koszt PV 3kW= 12k
> Biorąc różnicę w cenie 24k-12k =12tys. oszczędności dla tylko lepszych uzysków rzędu :  5640- 3600 = *2040kWh* 
> Płacisz `12k więcej za PV aby mieć uzysk o 2040kWh większy . Biorąc cenę 1kWh =0,4 PLN . Za 12k można kupić  30000kWh =15lat
> Wniosek : wolę mieć 12k. w kieszeni i produkować 3600kWh niż wydając za PV 6kW 24k i czekać 15lat na zwrot z inwestycji.
> TYLE - mam do powiedzenia.


Błędne założenia, to i błędne wyniki.

Od kiedy cena instalacja rośnie proporcjonalnie do mocy?.
Inwerter 3kW myślisze że kosztuje 2x mniej niz taki sam 6kw.

Pierwsze z wierzchu:

https://allegrolokalnie.pl/oferta/fa...lis-8kw-3ph-4g

i:

https://allegro.pl/oferta/inwerter-s...4g-11345513259

Uziemienie bijesz to samo przy różnych mocach, okablowanie podobnie jeśli wszystko mieści się na jednym stringu, to samo z zabezpieczeniami ect...

Ogólnie piszesz co ci wygodnie aby teoria sie dopinała.

Instalacje może i masz długo, ale wycenić jej nie potrafisz.

----------


## Jancia

> Lata mi to jak ty mnie odbierasz i ile za co płacisz. Twoja kasa i twoje zabawki. A że ten rok to najgorszy z ostatnich 6-ciu lat z moją przygodą z PV to to właśnie napisałem. Uważam że jak robić PV to takie które daje Max swych uzysków co do kierunku świata. Jak są inne ustawienia to trzeba to przeliczyć czy aby nie lepiej zrobić mniejszą PV na południe niż dużą na inne strony płacąc przy tym więcej i mając mniejsze uzyski.
> Osobiście wolał bym PV 3kW na południe niż 6kW na wschód -zachód i jeszcze z zacienieniami.
> Dlaczego bym tak wolał? Ano dlatego że:
> mając dane jakie wpisują forumowicze widzę uzyski np. 940kWh/kW co daje z PV6kW = 5640kWh/rok koszt PV 6kW x 4k=24k
> gdzie PV 3kW ( optymalne ustawienie ) da 3kWx 1200kWh/kW = 3600kWh a koszt PV 3kW= 12k
> Biorąc różnicę w cenie 24k-12k =12tys. oszczędności dla tylko lepszych uzysków rzędu :  5640- 3600 = *2040kWh* 
> Płacisz `12k więcej za PV aby mieć uzysk o 2040kWh większy . Biorąc cenę 1kWh =0,4 PLN . Za 12k można kupić  30000kWh =15lat
> Wniosek : wolę mieć 12k. w kieszeni i produkować 3600kWh niż wydając za PV 6kW 24k i czekać 15lat na zwrot z inwestycji.
> TYLE - mam do powiedzenia.


Gdyby przyjąć wskaźniki realne a nie takie skrajne  to zwrot nastąpiłby po 8 latach i przez następne 7 darmowa energia

----------


## Kolo..9

Nic z tego. tydzien temu dzwoniłem na pogotowie energ.bo mam podobnie jak Viniu i mówię co się dzieje na co pani pyta ile wynosi napiecie jak moja pv wyłączona na co ja że 250 do 252v  a ona, że nie ma podstaw zeby wysyłac ekipę bo po stronie sieci jest w normie i mój problem powinienem zgłośić u operatora osd po czym podała mi nr telef do tauron dystrybucja który i tak znam na pamięć od kilku miesięcy.
ZUDK złożony zobaczymy co analizator pokaże jak podepną.Jak wyjdzie   że jest w normie to 156zł zapłace

----------


## Viniu

> Nic z tego. tydzien temu dzwoniłem na pogotowie energ.bo mam podobnie jak Viniu i mówię co się dzieje na co pani pyta ile wynosi napiecie jak moja pv wyłączona na co ja że 250 do 252v  a ona, że nie ma podstaw zeby wysyłac ekipę bo po stronie sieci jest w normie i mój problem powinienem zgłośić u operatora osd po czym podała mi nr telef do tauron dystrybucja który i tak znam na pamięć od kilku miesięcy.
> ZUDK złożony zobaczymy co analizator pokaże jak podepną.Jak wyjdzie   że jest w normie to 156zł zapłace


To i tak taniej niż w Enea. U nich taka "zabawa" to koszt ponad 400zl. Temat zgłaszalem jeszcze w lipcu i dostałem taką odpowiedź:

Szanowni Państwo,

Dziękujemy za kontakt z Enea Operator.

Uprzejmie informujemy, iż celem przeprowadzenia sprawdzenia parametrów jakościowych energii elektrycznej, w wypadku przesłanek odbiorcy końcowego dotyczących m.in. dostarczanej energii elektrycznej o niewłaściwym napięciu (zbyt niskie lub zawyżone), uprzejmie prosimy o wypełnienie odpowiedniego formularza znajdującego się na naszej stronie internetowej (www.operator.enea.pl) który to również dołączony został do załącznika niniejszej wiadomości e-mail. Uprzejmie informujemy również celem przeprowadzenia tegoż sprawdzenia zamontowane zostanie urządzenie kontrolno – pomiarowe (rejestrator napięciowy), którego koszt zamontowania wynosi 446,75 zł brutto (295,42 zł odczyt i przygotowanie danych urządzenia kontrolno - pomiarowego + 151,33 zł demontaż i montaż urządzenia kontrolno - pomiarowego) jeżeli w wyniku przeprowadzonych pomiarów zostanie stwierdzona zgodność parametrów jakościowych energii elektrycznej z parametrami określonymi w Ustawie Prawo energetyczne oraz wydanymi na jej podstawie przepisami wykonawczymi lub w zawartej Umowie.

Jednocześnie Informujemy iż optymalna wartość dla układu jednofazowego wynosi 230 V (przy tolerancji +/- 10%, gdzie minimalna wartość wynosi 207 V, maksymalna 253 V). Dla układu trójfazowego optymalna wartość napięcia wynosi 400 V (przy tolerancji +/- 10%, gdzie minimalna wartość wynosi 360 V, maksymalna 440 V).

Tak że ten...

----------


## JTKirk

> ja już mam ponad 80% lutego zeszłego roku, ale rok temu przez jakieś 7-8dni śnieg leżał na panelach i produkcja była w tym czasie zerowa. dzisiaj nadal dużo słońca i niezła produkcja. od jutro ma być już deszczowo przez kilka dni


Tak jak styczeń był bardzo kiepski, tak 15 dni lutego dało lepszą produkcje niż cały styczeń....
nie ma co narzekać, trzeba się cieszyć tym co jest

----------


## kedlaw0

Co jak co ale ciągle temu lutemu jeszcze dużo brakuje do lutego w 2021 roku.

----------


## cristoteles

Produkcja za styczeń to 33.3 kW/kWp, a luty to już 84 % styczniowej produkcji. 
Ogólnie to falownik cały czas szatkuje, w takie dni jak dzisiaj np. to w zasadzie co chwilę się wyłącza. Nie wiem czy z tym walczyć czy jednak dać sobie spokój.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Produkcja za styczeń to 33.3 kW/kWp, a luty to już 84 % styczniowej produkcji. 
> Ogólnie to falownik cały czas szatkuje, w takie dni jak dzisiaj np. to w zasadzie co chwilę się wyłącza. Nie wiem czy z tym walczyć czy jednak dać sobie spokój.


Walczyć. Jeżeli w lutym masz wyłączenia, to w miesiącach letnich, w słoneczne dni będą próby załączenia i natychmiastowe wyłączenie. Przyczyna może być u Ciebie i wystarczy poprawić, albo po stronie sieci - i tutaj będzie trudniej. Ale bezczynność spowoduje jeszcze częstsze "szatkowanie" w dni o większym nasłonecznieniu.
U mnie dopiero dzisiaj luty przeskoczył produkcję styczniową, ale nie jest źle - ponad 40 kWh/kWp  :big grin: .

----------


## Dariusz1983

A ja nadal czekam na wymianę licznika od 28 stycznia-dziś dzwoniłem i mają taki zapitol(ok 1000 zgłoszeń do wykonania), że wymiana będzie w najlepszym razie "już" w piątek 25 lutego, a najpewniej dopiero 28 lutego. Jak tu w Polsce B(może i C) czyli na lubelszczyźnie(RE Radzyń Podlaski) taka ilość mikroinstalacji już czeka na podłączenie to ciekaw jestem jak to wygląda w bardziej "cywilizowanych" regionach zachodnich i ile ich jeszcze przybędzie do końca marca.

----------


## Mateusz.C

uzysk 100% wiekszy niż w styczniu  :big grin: 
249kw styczen 
499kw luty na ten moment

9.6 kw na gruncie   Beskid Żywiecki

----------


## fotohobby

> uzysk 100% wiekszy niż w styczniu


To już od dwóch dni u mnie.
Najważniejsze, że ten luty lepszy od 2020 i 2021

----------


## Mateusz.C

> To już od dwóch dni u mnie.
> Najważniejsze, że ten luty lepszy od 2020 i 2021


ja mam od połowy grudnia tamtego roku tak że puki co się podniecam  :big lol:

----------


## Dariusz1983

Ja -o ile ZE jutro wymieni licznik(ostatni dzień ustawowo na wymianę) to zacznę się od jutra fascynować uzyskami-oby marzec był piękny.

P.S. namówiłem "teścia" na instalację na gruncie 6kW(p) więc będę miał porównanie (jak u niego instalację zrobią i będzie można uruchomić) czyli pewnie przy tych terminach instalacji i wymian liczników za 1,5-2 msc...

----------


## marcinbbb

45kWh/kWp w miarę jak na chwilę obecną. Czekam na marzec, kwiecień i maj.
Taa jasne inwerter twierdzi że zrobił 157kWh, a licznik w lutym naliczył że do samej sieci wysłałem 205kWh.

Jeśli ktoś ma inwerter GoodWe niech wie że coś aplikacja się popsuła.

----------


## Viniu

51,87kw/kwp zachodnia Polska, instalacja na gruncie. Falownik wyłączał się sporadycznie, może z 15x/miesiąc. Nie jest źle.

----------


## Pytajnick

> 51,87kw/kwp zachodnia Polska, instalacja na gruncie. Falownik wyłączał się sporadycznie, może z 15x/miesiąc. Nie jest źle.


U mnie luty to 309kWh czyli 48,28kW/kWp.
Viniu, masz może aplikację, która pokazuje wykres pracy/mocy w danym czasie? Ma od Ciebie w linii prostej ok 40km i chciałbym porównać, by zobaczyć ile zabiera mi zacienienie przez sąsiednie domy.

----------


## tenobcy

Północne Podkarpacie, nachylenie 46, azymut 194

Styczeń 34kW/kWp
Luty 62kW/kWp

----------


## Viniu

> U mnie luty to 309kWh czyli 48,28kW/kWp.
> Viniu, masz może aplikację, która pokazuje wykres pracy/mocy w danym czasie? Ma od Ciebie w linii prostej ok 40km i chciałbym porównać, by zobaczyć ile zabiera mi zacienienie przez sąsiednie domy.


Pytajnick, tak mam aplikację FusionSolar od Huaweia, mam podgląd on-line że tak powiem na żywo. Zapraszam na kawę, herbatę a jak będziesz miał kierowcę/kierowniczkę to i znajdzie się jasne pszeniczne  :big grin:  Jeśli chcesz mogę też udostępnić print screeny z aplikacji. Szczegóły proponuję na PW.

----------


## JacekRze

Luty 501,6kWh:
PV wiata: 53,1 kWh z kWp
PV dom: 49,4 kWh z kWp (33,7 - 02.2021) - w tym roku praktycznie bez śniegu na panelach

----------


## cangi80

U mnie z dwóch instalacji  42,5 / 48,8 kWh z kWp  trochę słabiej niż rok temu.

----------


## magdaseb

Grunt 53,13 kWh/kWp
Dach 57,42 kWh/kWp

Uzyski gorsze niż w lutym 2021 o około 18%.

----------


## Dorvex

Luty 613kWh czyli 68,11kW/kWp

----------


## marcinbbb

To by musieli na zaczepach ustawić 210V, i mogło by się okazać że na końcu linii mają napięcie poniżej minimalnych wartości.

----------


## Kolo..9

> Daleko ze słupa masz do licznika i falownika?


Ze słupa do falownika około 50m a licznik gdzieś w połowie drogi.

----------


## Viniu

Ja u siebie mierzyłem w lutym ok. godz. 21 mierzyłem kilkukrotnie i zawsze miałem napięcie miedzy 240 a 245V gdzie PC chodziła na całego, gdzie zawsze uruchamiamy zmywarkę i pranie (taki system funkcjonowania).

A dzisiaj? 4,6kw/kwp i 27 wyłączeń falownika. Pierwsze ok. 10:30 ostatnie ok. 15:00  :mad:

----------


## marcinbbb

Żona nie może ustawić prania na gotowanie (są w pralkach timery), grzałkę do cwu - ukradli złomiarze), nie musisz doświetlać sadzonek pomidorów lampą sodową 250W, Zmywarkę 2 x intensywne 75*C nie uda się włączyć. Klimę na grzanie, nie wiem odkurzacz włączyć na 5h aby napięcie spadło ale prąd był pchany w sieć?
Nawet bym włączył termowentylator 2kW aby ugrzać chałupę i falownik pracował.

Czy Wy nie myślicie? Jest tyle urządzeń które można ogarnąć w czasie kiedy falownik się wyłącza - ja odpalam wędzarnię elektryczną, klimę na grzanie, rekuperację na najwyższym biegu (wietrzenie) podlewam działkę - i dziś myłem PV i solary (pompa elektryczna w studni). Nie wiem kurna bigos ugotować na indukcji jak ktoś jest w chałupie. Jak bigosu nie lubi rosół też ze 3h się gotuje. 
Ale nie prąd jest zły - i to jest wina zakładu elektrycznego.

U siebie dziś przepiąłem inwertery 1F na osobne fazy, było 258V spadło do 249V,ustawcie rozsądnie fazy w domu. Ja w 2015r przepiąłem cały dom na 1F bo taki miałem inwerter.

----------


## agb

Nie każdy siedzi w domu i pilnuje PV. Za myślenie jak widać nie każdy powinien się brać.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Nie każdy siedzi w domu i pilnuje PV. Za myślenie jak widać nie każdy powinien się brać.


Nie wypowiadam się, pracę zakończyłem 8 lat temu w wieku 32 lat!!! A na karku 41...

----------


## Zbignievsson

No jak się nie wypowiadasz, jak "przed chwilą" proponowałeś innym użytkownikom, żeby w czwartek między 11-14 rosół gotowali...

----------


## JTKirk

> U siebie dziś przepiąłem inwertery 1F na osobne fazy, było 258V spadło do 249V,ustawcie rozsądnie fazy w domu. Ja w 2015r przepiąłem cały dom na 1F bo taki miałem inwerter.


Ja wszystkim którzy się mnie pytają o PV każde zmierzyć napięcia na poszczególnych fazach jak świeci słońce i wieczorem jak nie świeci. Myślisz, że dużo jest takich, co mierzą?  :wink:

----------


## Dariusz1983

Niewielu zapewne-ja obserwowałem na liczniku ZE, a i tak w tydzień po montażu sąsiad u siebie zamontował i jak odpalił niedawno to wszystkie obserwacje napięć się zdezaktualizowały na tyle, że falownik sie raz wyłaczył(u sąsiada też były restarty), a napięcia oscylowały w okolicach 252-254V. Fakt pomogła telefoniczna proŚba o obniżenie napięcia na trafo no ale obserwacje nie dadzą pewności co będzie jutro...

----------


## bobrow

Witam,
u mnie wieczorem napięcia są w okolicach 237-240V.
Obecnie PV działa mi bez przerw z piękną nieprzerwaną parabolą (od kilku dni) od momentu uruchomienia sterowania grzałką 2kW  w zas CWU na 10min po przekroczeniu nap na jednej fazie powyżej 253V.Na razie obserwuję ten układ-jeśli będą wyłączenia z pozostałych faz , to kupię grzałkę 3x2kW do nierdzewnego zbiornika (ok 200pln).
Co ciekawe obciążenie jednej fazy (tej z największymi napięciami) powoduje również spadki na pozostałych (mniejsze niż na pierwszej).
Załączenie grzałki powoduje spadek nap o ok 5V.
Średnio dziennie w godz 10-14 grzałka pracuje ok 2-2,5 godz czyli zużywam ok 4-5kWh.
Ostatnie dni naprawdę były słoneczne i pomimo cienia z domu rano i cienia z drzew pod koniec dnia , spływa mi z mojej szopki PV po ok 52kWh
Pzdr

----------


## Viniu

A u mnie zmiana  :smile:  Wczoraj napisałem do enei maila i... dzisiaj cud miód malina... Jedno wyłączenie i dwa małe spadki "na paraboli"... No tak to ja rozumiem! I od razu dzień zakończyłem wynikiem 5,89kw/kwp  :smile:  chyba bede musiał odszczekć wszystko co nagadałem a i język będę musial wymoczyć w święconej wodzie za te wszystkie bluzgi...  :wink:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

U mnie wczoraj lipa na 2 fazach. Załączenie grzałki 2kW ratowało sytuację, ale zaraz po jej wyłączeniu powrót ponad normę. Nie będę grzał przez 5 godzin dziennie na 2 fazach po 2kW, plus 3 faza dorywczo. To nie ma sensu. Wyłączenia od 9 rano do prawie 16 godziny.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Z dzisiaj obserwacja. Wiatr, słońce za chmurami. Po wyjściu z za nich, moc skakała do okolic 9550W na modułach o nominalnej wartości 9020W.
Ponad 105% nominalnej wartość.

----------


## kedlaw0

> Z dzisiaj obserwacja. Wiatr, słońce za chmurami. Po wyjściu z za nich, moc skakała do okolic 9550W na modułach o nominalnej wartości 9020W.
> Ponad 105% nominalnej wartość.


Nic niezwyklego, to chwilowe wyskoki na wykresie.

----------


## gawel

> Co jak co ale ciągle temu lutemu jeszcze dużo brakuje do lutego w 2021 roku.


U mnie jest inaczej, bo zrobiłem dokładkę PV i teraz to zaczęło jakoś hulać mam już 538 kWh , ponad 2 razy więcej niż rok temu.

----------


## kedlaw0

> U mnie jest inaczej, bo zrobiłem dokładkę PV i teraz to zaczęło jakoś hulać mam już 538 kWh , ponad 2 razy więcej niż rok temu.


Zapis dawno nieaktualny - marzec 2022 już dawno przeskoczył zeszłoroczny - jakiś kosmos w tym roku.

----------


## fotohobby

Mało tego, w tym momencie tegoroczny marzec przeskoczył zeszłoroczny kwiecień, a i do zeszłego maja brakuje 2-3 słonecznych dni (aczkolwiek po prognozach widzę, że raczej nie dobije to tego wyniku)

----------


## k1krzysztof

mam 2 instalacje PV na różnych licznikach 
 z identyczną lokalizacja kąt 35 kierunek S , panele / producent / , falownik /producent /

różnia się ;
4,84 kWp falownik 4000kW/3F  zrobiła 431,4KW za okres 10,03-27,03 teraz, falownik max moc osiaga od 10,20 do 13,20 odnotowana 4361W

7,04 kWp falownik 7000kW/3F  zrobiła 659,2kW za okres 10,03-27,03 teraz

wniosek / mój/ dotyczy kierunku instalacji południowej
dobieranie falownika 20% mniejszego od paneli zabiera 5% produkcji , wynika z tego że przewymiarowanie 10% jest optymalne , 
zobaczymy jak będzie dalej

instalacje pracują bez żadnych problemów napięciowych  ok  235V w południe

----------


## Pratchawiec

Bobrow - pamiętasz?

Pytałeś czy W-S i mikroinwertery to decyzja świadoma. Odpisałem, że tak i liczę się ze spadkiem uzysku o ok. 10%.w stosunku do pełnej S.
Poniżej roczne zestawienie produkcji za cały rok 2021 z poszczególnych paneli mojej instalacji 8,1 kW.





Gwoli wyjaśnienia; lewy panel z południowych bywa czasem zacieniony, stąd nieco niższe jego uzyski.

Pozdrawiam

Pratchawiec

----------


## Marek2504

U mnie marzec przebił już sierpień zeszłego roku, ale niestety pojawiają się problemy z zbyt wysokim napięciem. Wczoraj falownik po raz pierwszy się wyłączył . W zeszłym roku nie było takiego problemu.

----------


## k1krzysztof

u mnie do rekordu troszkę brakło było 74,71kWh a  w 29.05.2020 miałem 77,36kWh/ 9,96xkWp  co daje 7,76 ,
ale panele miały 3 miesiace ,
 co ciekawe szczyt przypada na godz 14,00  a mam odchyłkę 30st na zachód od południa

----------


## marcinbbb

Bardzo lubię narrację z serii panele miały 3 miesiące, moje mają 8 lat i co z tego wykresu można wywnioskować?


że wszystko zależy od pogody a nie od "nowości paneli".

----------


## niedowiarek

> ...wszystko zależy od pogody a nie od "nowości paneli".


Nie wszystko. Panele z czasem się zużywają. Pogoda ma decydujący wpływ na produkcję, ale nie jedyny. My możemy mieć wpływ na wiele w fotowoltaice, ale nie na pogodę. Ciekaw jestem co moje dzieci powiedzą za kilka(naście) lat o szalonym pomyśle protoplasty, żeby pójść w tak zacofaną technologię (na ówczesne czasy), jak dzisiejsza PV  :tongue:

----------


## asolt

> .... Ciekaw jestem co moje dzieci powiedzą za kilka(naście) lat o szalonym pomyśle protoplasty, żeby pójść w tak zacofaną technologię (na ówczesne czasy), jak dzisiejsza PV


Nic nie powiedzą bo za klika lat ta technologia nie bedzie zacofana, moze by i była gdy w tym czasie uruchomiono elektrownie termojądrową o komercyjnym wykorzystaniu i znosnych kosztach budowy, ale na to w ciągu kilku najblizszych lat sie nie zanosi.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Nie wszystko. Panele z czasem się zużywają.


We wcześniejszym poście pokazałem Ci panele po 8 latach pracy, wskaż punkt w którym panele się zużyły albo wykazały choć minimalny ubytek swojej mocy. UE od 2029 chce nakazać aby we wszystkich nowych budynkach jednorodzinnych panele były obowiązkowo montowane.

----------


## marvinetal

Myślę, że zużycie następuje ale jego wpływ jest tak niewielki w stosunku do zmiany pogody że trzeba może kilkunastoletnich szeregów czasowych żeby coś zaobserwować albo warunków laboratoryjnych.

----------


## marcinbbb

To teraz w drugą stronę argument że panele mają 3 miesiące i dają jakieś "rekordy" w postaci 7,7kWh/kWp. Z tyłka czy normalne przy tej pogodzie?

----------


## k1krzysztof

> To teraz w drugą stronę argument że panele mają 3 miesiące i dają jakieś "rekordy" w postaci 7,7kWh/kWp. Z tyłka czy normalne przy tej pogodzie?


pisząc nowe miałem na myśli *czyste* , podgląd wykresu z 2020, a tam moc podchodzi pod 10kW i jest kilka pików w dół natomiast br to prawie ideał z kilkoma małymi falami i max 8,8kW
czas moim zdaniem to *czystość* zużycie 2 lat raczej nie po 10 bardzo możliwe

----------


## fotohobby

> We wcześniejszym poście pokazałem Ci panele po 8 latach pracy, wskaż punkt w którym panele się zużyły albo wykazały choć minimalny ubytek swojej mocy. UE od 2029 chce nakazać aby we wszystkich nowych budynkach jednorodzinnych panele były obowiązkowo montowane.


Lubię narrację typu "jestem mądrzejszy, niż producent"

----------


## marcinbbb

> Lubię narrację typu "jestem mądrzejszy, niż producent"


A to ja pisałem gwarancję na panelach fotowoltaicznych? Kiedyś pisali 10-15 lat a teraz potrafią wpisać 40 lat.
Polecam lekturę artykułu o instalacji PV z 1982r, która znajduje się w Szwajcarii. Gdzie badania w 2017r dowiodły że po 35 latach panele zachowały 93% swojej mocy nominalnej.

----------


## Krzysztof_x

U mnie dziś rekord 


2,25 Kwp azymut 63
3.0 Kwp azymut 160

----------


## niedowiarek

> We wcześniejszym poście pokazałem Ci panele po 8 latach pracy, wskaż punkt w którym panele się zużyły albo wykazały choć minimalny ubytek swojej mocy.


Nie muszę. Wyręczył mnie jeden jegomość w tym poście:




> Polecam lekturę artykułu o instalacji PV z 1982r, która znajduje się w Szwajcarii. Gdzie badania w 2017r dowiodły że po 35 latach panele zachowały 93% swojej mocy nominalnej.

----------


## marcinbbb

No Tylko Twoje prognozy się rozjechały znacząco z 8 do 35 lat a nadal mają 93% swojej mocy nominalnej.To trochę tak jakbyś w wieku 90 lat miał ciało i głowę w wieku 30 latka i przeżyłeś dopiero 7% swojego życia.

----------


## niedowiarek

No cóż. Dla Ciebie minimalny oznacza mniej niż 7%/35 lat. Ja nigdzie nie napisałem, że w pierwszych 8 latach nie ma nawet minimalnego ubytku mocy. Producenci podają, że największy spadek sprawności następuje w pierwszym roku eksploatacji, a później jest "minimalny", czytaj: ułamek procenta rocznie. Badania przytoczone przez Ciebie wykazują 0,2% spadku mocy średniorocznie na przykładzie instalacji eksploatowanej od 35 lat w Szwajcarii. Z całym szacunkiem jakoś bardziej ufam informacjom podawanym przez producentów i badaczy niż tym, którzy twierdzą, że nie następuje żaden, nawet minimalny spadek sprawności paneli podając jako dowód wykres produkcji z 8 lat. Bez urazy.

----------


## marcinbbb

Bez urazy grubym ufał ekspertom z obozu władzy twierdził bym że Polska to kraj mlekiem i miodem płynący, inflacja to żaden problem bo Polacy zarabiają jeszcze więcej. Że z dawania 500+ jakieś dodatkowe dzieci się urodziły. To że węgiel przestał być dostępny i to tylko efekt wojny na Ukrainie. Glapiński będzie podnosił stopy procentowe bo trzeba - a trzeba to było dać Golcom 2 bańki niż kredytobiorcom pomóc w spłatach kredytu bo Glapiński uczy się ekonomii na pierwszym roku.

Tego minimalnego spadku nawet nie potrafisz wskazać tylko twierdzisz że tracą OK tracą, jak sprawdzili naukowcy 7% na przełomie 35 lat.
Przy tak drastycznym spadku sprawności paneli boję się że wcześniej dach będę musiał wymienić niż panele. Bo jak ruda szmata zacznie go jeść to wiele zrobić mógł nie będę i weź zdejmuj "to ustrojstwo" aby zmienić dach.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Bez urazy grubym ufał ekspertom z obozu władzy twierdził bym że Polska to kraj mlekiem i miodem płynący, inflacja to żaden problem bo Polacy zarabiają jeszcze więcej. Że z dawania 500+ jakieś dodatkowe dzieci się urodziły. To że węgiel przestał być dostępny i to tylko efekt wojny na Ukrainie. Glapiński będzie podnosił stopy procentowe bo trzeba - a trzeba to było dać Golcom 2 bańki niż kredytobiorcom pomóc w spłatach kredytu bo Glapiński uczy się ekonomii na pierwszym roku.


 :jaw drop:  A cóż to ma wspólnego z sprawnością paneli w czasie????




> Tego minimalnego spadku nawet nie potrafisz wskazać tylko twierdzisz że tracą OK tracą, jak sprawdzili naukowcy 7% na przełomie 35 lat.


Ja nie staram się wykazywać niczego. Sam przytoczyłeś powyższy dowód.




> Przy tak drastycznym spadku sprawności paneli boję się że wcześniej dach będę musiał wymienić niż panele. Bo jak ruda szmata zacznie go jeść to wiele zrobić mógł nie będę i weź zdejmuj "to ustrojstwo" aby zmienić dach.


Tak się kończy montaż paneli na blaszanym dachu. Ja tego problemu nie mam.

----------


## marcinbbb

Wiesz zgodnie z tym co piszesz mogę z całą stanowczością napisać że picie wody prowadzi do śmierci. I nie chce Ci źle wróżyć ale kiedyś umrzesz czy tego chcesz czy nie chcesz możesz się myć, robić maseczki na twarz  
Ale finalnie umrzesz, co rok tracisz na sprawności więcej lub mniej, gwarancja zakłada 76 lat, a praktyka może być różna.

btw. zanim wymienię dach który ma około 30 lat wiele wody w Wiśle upłynie.

----------


## niedowiarek

Na te tematy nie będę dyskutował w tym wątku. Nie mam w zwyczaju zaśmiecać.

----------


## marcinbbb

Starczy masz rację... porozmawiajmy o "d*pach"

----------


## fotohobby

> A to ja pisałem gwarancję na panelach fotowoltaicznych? Kiedyś pisali 10-15 lat a teraz potrafią wpisać 40 lat.
> Polecam lekturę artykułu o instalacji PV z 1982r, która znajduje się w Szwajcarii. Gdzie badania w 2017r dowiodły że po 35 latach panele zachowały 93% swojej mocy nominalnej.


Podlinkuj

----------


## stos

> Bo CO2 tworzą chmury i zasłaniają słońce


Na Tytanie.

----------


## d7d

Na Tytanie 
"Według informacji opublikowanych przez NASA chmura ma składać się z cyjanowodoru i benzenu."
https://www.urania.edu.pl/wiadomosci...anie-3730.html
Chyba nie wspominali o chmurze z CO2.
Nie byłem, nie widziałem.  :smile:

----------


## d7d

> Nie wiem czy wiesz ale ciepło na Ziemi pochodzi ze Słońca.
> Im więcej Słońca tym cieplej.
> Im mniej Słońca tym zimniej.


Jak powyższe stwierdzenia mają się do CO2 ?

----------


## stos

> Jak powyższe stwierdzenia mają się do CO2 ?


Dlaczego miały by mieć coś wspólnego?

----------


## d7d

> Dalej nie kumam co Ty masz z tym oziębieniem. Z roku na rok niższa produkcja, a przy niższych temperaturach powinna rosnąć 
> Albo spadek sprawności, albo wzrost zachmurzenia, albo jedno i drugie plus coś tam jeszcze.
> Ale nie oziębienie.





> Nie wiem czy wiesz ale ciepło na Ziemi pochodzi ze Słońca.
> Im więcej Słońca tym cieplej.
> Im mniej Słońca tym zimniej.





> Dlaczego miały by mieć coś wspólnego?


Faktycznie....  :big grin: 
Słońca zawsze jest tyle samo.
Nie wiedziałeś  tym. 
Produkcja PV nie zależy od tego czy jest "więcej" czy "mniej" Słońca.  :wink: 

Co z CO2 "na Tytanie" ?

----------


## niedowiarek

> Nie wiem czy wiesz ale ciepło na Ziemi pochodzi ze Słońca.
> Im więcej Słońca tym cieplej.
> Im mniej Słońca tym zimniej.


No to u mnie działają jakieś inne prawidła - w upalną noc zero produkcji, a w pogodny rześki dzionek ośkę w liczniku chce ukręcić  :wink: 
Moje panele produkują więcej przy dużej ilości światła i niskiej temperaturze i nie szkodzi im oziębienie tylko zaciemnienie.
Problem w tym, że światło też pochodzi ze Słońca, ale proporcje między światłem i ciepłem mają na  Ziemi złą tendencję....

----------


## stos

> Faktycznie.... 
> Słońca zawsze jest tyle samo.
> Nie wiedziałeś  tym.


Słońca nie jest zawsze tyle samo.
Nie wiedziałeś o tym?




> Produkcja PV nie zależy od tego czy jest "więcej" czy "mniej" Słońca.


No proszę, nowa teoria produkcji energii w panelach "*fotowoltaicznych*".
*Wolty* nie zależą od *foto
*



> Co z CO2 "na Tytanie" ?


Co z tymi chmurami z CO2 na Ziemi?

----------


## stos

> No to u mnie działają jakieś inne prawidła - w upalną noc zero produkcji, a w pogodny rześki dzionek ośkę w liczniku chce ukręcić 
> Moje panele produkują więcej przy dużej ilości światła i niskiej temperaturze i nie szkodzi im oziębienie tylko zaciemnienie.
> Problem w tym, że światło też pochodzi ze Słońca, ale proporcje między światłem i ciepłem mają na  Ziemi złą tendencję....


No tak.
Produkcja PV z roku na rok spada po mamy coraz więcej energii ze Słońca.  :smile:

----------


## d7d

Produkcja PV spada bo jest mniejsza sprawność modułów.
Spada bo jest cieplej, bo jest mniej słonecznych dni.
Rośnie bo jest chłodniej, bo jest więcej słonecznych dni.

----------


## fotohobby

> No tak.
> Produkcja PV z roku na rok spada po mamy coraz więcej energii ze Słońca.


Ale gdzie spada ? W powiecie pcimskim ? W Polsce ? Europie Środkowej ?
A może to, że w PL, pomimo większej ilości dni pochmurnych jest cieplej oznacza, że gdzieś jakiś kawałek lądu (oceanu) przyjął większą dawkę energii ?
Z liczbami chcesz dyskutować ?
Proszę: https://naukaoklimacie.pl/aktualnosc...a-mapkach-468/

----------


## milsa666

> 1000 kWh z 1 kWp liczysz od  1 stycznia 2022 ?
> Z wschodu będzie trochę więcej bo panele są jeszcze chłodne.
> Ile wynosi to lekkie przesunięcie w kierunku południa?


Tak 1000kWh od stycznia 2022.

Zerknąłem na googla. No i z tym "z lekkim przesunięciem na południe" to mnie poniosło. Bo nie jest to wcale lekkie przesunięcie, a jest prawie idealnie południowy-wschód. Także sorki za wprowadzenie w błąd. Niemniej jednak wydaje mi się, że ten około 1000kWh z 1kWp za cały rok da radę wyciągnąć.
Jest jeszcze październik no i jakaś część listopada...

----------


## xavery84

Instalacja pv 6.3kw
Od 25 września 2021
Przez rok uzyskane 7080kwh
Instalacja na gruncie kierunek południe z lekkim skrętem na zachód

----------


## d7d

> Tak 1000kWh od stycznia 2022.
> 
> Zerknąłem na googla. No i z tym "z lekkim przesunięciem na południe" to mnie poniosło. Bo nie jest to wcale lekkie przesunięcie, a jest prawie idealnie południowy-wschód. Także sorki za wprowadzenie w błąd. Niemniej jednak wydaje mi się, że ten około 1000kWh z 1kWp za cały rok da radę wyciągnąć.
> Jest jeszcze październik no i jakaś część listopada...


Bardzo ładny wynik.
https://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvg_tools/en/tools.html#
pokazuje ok. 900 kWh / 1kWp a w praktyce ponad 1000 kWh / 1 kWp.

----------


## d7d

> Słońca nie jest zawsze tyle samo.
> Nie wiedziałeś o tym?
> 
> 
> No proszę, nowa teoria produkcji energii w panelach "*fotowoltaicznych*".
> *Wolty* nie zależą od *foto
> *
> 
> Co z tymi chmurami z CO2 na Ziemi?


Co się robi ze Słońcem że nie ma go tyle samo?
Raz jest więcej a innym razem jest mniej Słońca ?  :wink: 

Waty z PV zależą od natężenia promieniowania słonecznego (W/m2) czyli:
_Wolty nie zależą od foto_

Wolty to nie jest energia.

----------


## stos

> Co się robi ze Słońcem że nie ma go tyle samo?
> Raz jest więcej a innym razem jest mniej Słońca ? 
> 
> Waty z PV zależą od natężenia promieniowania słonecznego (W/m2) czyli:
> _Wolty nie zależą od foto_
> 
> Wolty to nie jest energia.


TAA.
Nowa fizyka.  :smile:

----------


## pawko_

Panele na dachu, kierunek południe-zachód, powiat kielecki.
Wrzesień słabiutki: 87,5kWh/kWp

----------


## Pytajnick

Dziś jest TEN dzień, w którym na liczniku pojawiło się 6400kWh w mojej instalacji pracującej od 22go stycznia tego roku.  :wiggle:

----------


## gondoljerzy

U mnie produkcja we wrześniu zamknęła się wynikiem 93,7 kWh/kWp.  Początek miesiąca był słoneczny, a od 9 września głównie chmury i deszcz.

----------


## JacekRze

jest i u mnie 1000kWh z kWp. 
zapowiadają cały tydzień w większości ze słońcem i temperatury w ciągu dnia w okolicach +15 - czyli duża produkcja i małe zużycie  :big grin:

----------


## tabi88

Wrzesień 85,75 kWh/kwP - kiepsko.. coś na poziomie kwietnia..

----------


## animuss

> Zastanawia mnie dlaczego masz całkowity brak produkcji gdy nie ma śniegu. Jaki masz inwerter?


Bo jest zima, zacienienia, zachmurzenie.
A najważniejsze, łańcuch nie jest na jednej połaci.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Bo jest zima, zacienienia, zachmurzenie.
> A najważniejsze, łańcuch nie jest na jednej połaci.


U mnie też jest zima, bywa śnieg na panelach, ale nie miałem od dwóch lat ani jednego dnia z zerową produkcją. Na dachu są gorsze warunki, ale nie powinno być aż tak marnie przy prawidłowym doborze urządzeń. Powinny chyba być dwa łańcuchy przy tej konfiguracji?

----------


## animuss

> U mnie też jest zima, bywa śnieg na panelach, ale nie miałem od dwóch lat ani jednego dnia z zerową produkcją. Na dachu są gorsze warunki, ale nie powinno być aż tak marnie przy prawidłowym doborze urządzeń.


To grudzień, miałem 5 dni zerowych - śnieg, kilka dni jakby tylko "wstał" falownik, sporo z niewielką produkcją.



> Powinny chyba być dwa łańcuchy przy tej konfiguracji?


Przecież ma SE, są optymalizatory i chyba podgląd poszczególnych paneli. 
Co tam można spartolić.
Może 1 optymalizator  obsługuje dwa moduły połączone szeregowo.

----------


## adamek182

> To grudzień, miałem 5 dni zerowych - śnieg, kilka dni jakby tylko "wstał" falownik, sporo z niewielką produkcją.
> 
> Przecież ma SE, są optymalizatory i chyba podgląd poszczególnych paneli. 
> Co tam można spartolić.
> Może 1 optymalizator  obsługuje dwa moduły połączone szeregowo.


Tak to wygląda na łancuchach, przy okazji podgląd na dzisiejszą oszałamiającą produkcję każdego z paneli. (czyli chyba optymalizator jest pod każdym z paneli?)


Jest jeszcze układ logiczny, ale jestem zbyt zielony, żeby to zrozumieć.

----------


## gondoljerzy

Suma energii z paneli 665Wh, a produkcja z falownika do sieci 315Wh?  Czy prawidłowo czytam? Ciekawe, ile taki falownik i optymalizatory zjadają na własne potrzeby?

Edit: Patrząc na przykładowe wykresy sprawności, przy mocach rzędu 10-20% mocy maksymalnej, falownik nadal powinien mieć sprawność rzędu minimum 85-90%.

----------


## adamek182

> Suma energii z paneli 665Wh, a produkcja z falownika do sieci 315Wh?  Ciekawe, ile taki falownik i optymalizatory zjadają na własne potrzeby?


Wlasnie sprawdzilem sume produkcji od poczatku zalozenia. 189kWh na panelach, ale 154kWh na falowniku. Czy to normalna strata?

----------


## TomaszGejtz

Moim zdaniem trochę przewymiarowany falownik przy wschodzie działają 4 panele 370 czyli max 1480Wp, a później 5 paneli 370 czyli max 1850Wp powinieneś mieć max falownik 2kW. Jak się mylę to mnie poprawcie osobiście posiadam instalacje na falowniku SE 5,28 kWp a falownik 5kW i rzadko kiedy dobija do max. Instalacja południowa 45o nachylenia z optymalizatorami. Ale tak jak koledzy pisali poczekaj do wiosny marzec zaczyna produkcję bo to co tej zimy jest ze słońcem to nawet wegetacją nie można nazwać.

----------


## fotohobby

> Warto by sprawdzić, czy rzeczywiście masz optymalizatory? Bo pomimo nasłonecznienia, uzyski masz żałosne.


A jam może NIE MIEC optymalizatorów ? 
Przecież wtedy system w ogóle nei rusza




> Suma energii z paneli 665Wh, a produkcja z falownika do sieci 315Wh? Ciekawe, ile taki falownik i optymalizatory zjadają na własne potrzeby?


mniej,  niż 1%
Dziwny jest ten rozstrzał energii, u mnie w zależności od dnia wacha się od 1 do 3% 
Może dlatego, że ten falownik teraz praktycznie nie pracuje na optymalnych parametrach 

Problem jest prosty - SE3K RWB, żeby optymalnie wykorzystywał moduły (tzn, żeby oddawały tyle, ile przy danym oświetleniu powinny oddawać) potrzebuje napięcia 380V
Nie wiem, jakie masz optymalizatory, ale one potrafią podać 60-70V każdy (z tych, które są bezpośrednio oświetlone)
Jeśli masz oświetlonych 5opty to może być za mało - falownik będzie produkował, ale oświetlone moduły zamiast produkować po 300W, będą produkowały po 30-60W.
A przy pochmurnym dniu nie włączy się wcale

Problem rozwiąże się w momencie, kiedy słońce będzie wyżej, bo wówczas promienie słońca będą padały zawsze na 7-9 modułów i to wystarczy dla optymalnej pracy. 
Stąd taka różnica między październikiem, a grudniem.
Zimą nie tracisz znów aż tak wiele

----------


## fotohobby

> W ramach ciekawostki dołączam zdjęcia z jednego ze słonecznych dni z pazdziernika, gdzie 5 paneli 370, dobrze naslonecznionych wykrecało  w  sumie 268W produkcji. To wina dachu, instalacji czy jednak pogody? Pod każdym panelem mam optymalizatory.
> Instalacja 4 panele na wschód, 5 paneli na południe
> 
> Załącznik 463178Załącznik 463179


Dobrze nasłonecznione, to one były o godzinie 10-11, nie o 13
Na tym zdjęciu wschodnie już nie są bezpośrednio oświetlone (w dodatku dwa nawet są zacienione), a z południowych jeden też musi być już optymalizowany. 
Więc masz 4.






> Wlasnie sprawdzilem sume produkcji od poczatku zalozenia. 189kWh na panelach, ale 154kWh na falowniku. Czy to normalna strata?


Nienormalna, jeśli system pracuje optymalnie - tzn falownik dostaje napięcie 380V, nie ma sytuacji, że za mała ilość modułów jest oświetlona.
Ja tez mam zacienienia i dwie połacie, ale latem, kiedy słońce jest wysoko ta różnica to 1%, czasem nawet trochę mniej. 
Teraz (wczoraj) 3%, ale ja mam 14 modułów i nie nawet, jeśli tylko połowa jest oświetlona bezpośrednio, mam niemal zawsze te 380V

----------


## adamek182

> A jam może NIE MIEC optymalizatorów ? 
> Przecież wtedy system w ogóle nei rusza
> 
> 
> 
> mniej,  niż 1%
> Dziwny jest ten rozstrzał energii, u mnie w zależności od dnia wacha się od 1 do 3% 
> Może dlatego, że ten falownik teraz praktycznie nie pracuje na optymalnych parametrach 
> 
> ...


Planuję dodać jeszcze 4 panele, to może rozwiązać problem?

----------


## gondoljerzy

> Wlasnie sprawdzilem sume produkcji od poczatku zalozenia. 189kWh na panelach, ale 154kWh na falowniku. Czy to normalna strata?


Patrzę właśnie na odczyty z mojego falownika Growatt 5kW. Przy mocach rzędu 2kW, tyle było chwilowo kilka dni temu, sprawność jest wysoka. Przykładowo z paneli wychodziło 2312W, a falownik oddawał 2270W. Dzisiaj jest pochmurno i przykładowe moce chwilowe poniżej: 
panele 31W, falownik 14W,
panele 159W, falownik 86W, 
panele 215W, falownik 135W, 
panele 288W, falownik 228W,
panele 558W, falownik 504W,
panele 1000W, falownik 930W.
Odczyty z oprogramowania współpracującego z falownikiem.

----------


## fotohobby

> Planuję dodać jeszcze 4 panele, to może rozwiązać problem?


Zależy w jakim kierunku. 
Jeśli dodasz na wschód, to każdej zimy będziesz miał podobną sytuację po południu (pozostaną oświetlone tylko południowe moduły i produkcja szybko spadnie do 200-300W)
Jeśli na południe to będzie dobry wybór.
Zachodnie też pomogą, bo nawet przy nisko przesuwającym się słońcu te 8 modułów będzie zawsze bezpośrednio oświetlonych i będziesz miał wydłużony czas efektywnej produkcji.

Pytanie  te 4moduły nie spowodują przekroczenia mocy wejściowej dla falownika SE3K RWB (4050 W)

EDIT: No niestety, sprawdziłem i zostało Ci 720 W zapasu - czyli dwa moduły.
W tym momencie jedynym sensem będzie południowa strona

----------


## animuss

> Tak to wygląda na łancuchach, przy okazji podgląd na dzisiejszą oszałamiającą produkcję każdego z paneli. (czyli chyba optymalizator jest pod każdym z paneli?)
> Jest jeszcze układ logiczny, ale jestem zbyt zielony, żeby to zrozumieć.


W marcu pojedziesz po bandzie, bo masz przewymiarowany falownik, wtedy nadrobisz te grudniowe straty.

----------


## fotohobby

Falownik i tak jest najmniejszy z typoszeregu. 
Odcinać nie będzie, ale nadrobić, niczego nie nadrobi, po  prostu zacznie pracować "normalnie"

----------


## animuss

> Dlaczego ma przewymiarowany falownik ?


Panele na dwóch połaciach, nigdy naraz tyle co fabryka dala z nich nie wyciśnie. 
Dlatego grudzień taki.

----------


## fotohobby

> Panele na dwóch połaciach, nigdy naraz tyle co fabryka dala z nich nie wyciśnie. 
> Dlatego grudzień taki.


Po pierwsze - mniejszego falownika RWB nie ma, poza tym wszystkie potrzebują 380V, więc czy ma 3K, czy miałby 4K różnicy by nie było.
A przy 4K mógłby jeszcze rozbudować o zachodnią połać i mieć zawsze odpowiednia ilość oświetlonych modułów.

----------


## animuss

> A przy 4K mógłby jeszcze rozbudować o zachodnią połać i mieć zawsze odpowiednia ilość oświetlonych modułów.


Mając dom i plac nie pchałbym się na dach zwłaszcza taki.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Nie wiem, jaki tam kierunek.
Lepiej 2 spadowy z odpowiednim kątem.
Jeśli wschód/zachód można zrobić dwuspadowy.
Jeśli to na południe, tak samo. Tyle, że od południa moduły, z drugiej strony jakieś inne pokrycie.
Całkowity brak przemyślenia konstrukcji pod kątem uzysku. Szczególnie,że pv są bardzo drogie w stosunku do zwykłego pokrycia.

----------


## Marekwoj

Dwuspadowy wschód/zachód ma gorszy uzysk, niż płaski dach.  Tam jest z 10stopmi, jeżeli jeszcze na południe to jest całkiem OK.

----------


## Marekwoj

> Patrzę właśnie na odczyty z mojego falownika Growatt 5kW. ...
> Odczyty z oprogramowania współpracującego z falownikiem.


A jakie to oprogramowanie? Też mam Growatt-a ale ani w ShinePhone ani na stronie internetowej takich danych nie mogę podejrzeć. Kiedyś (ponad rok temu) można bylo na stronie https://server.growatt.com/ ściągnąć Excela gdzie takie dane były, ale teraz już nie  :sad:  Chyba, że to sprawa mojego instalatora, bo dostałem "konto demo" i może dlatego widzę tylko podstawowe dane?

----------

